#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-04
<h00ked__> fuuuu v noci to nejak padalo...
<Amynka> ou je
<tigrid> zdravim jak se dari ? :-)
<xchullit> ták
<xchullit> ahoj jsem pepíček a mam poprvé ubuntu
<[ZOMB]> nic, jdu se mrknout jak prevzit chan na freenode, uz me jebe :)
<xchullit> jn tady je to free :D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: proto si jeste porad tady, to si pochopil naprosto presne ...
<xchullit> zombe snad nexeš být zakeřný banner
<[ZOMB]> jen nechci vecne cist ty tvoje kktiny o win, tj cele, kdyz to nepujde jinak ...
<xchullit> píšu si snad o winu ,
<[ZOMB]> kolik toho chces z logu?
<xchullit> kámoš má linux ale náme ho rád ,jen ho využívá , jinak má pry 7
<[ZOMB]> jeho vec
<[ZOMB]> on aspon nechodi sem prudit ...
<xchullit> já neprudim , řekl jsem snad že tvoje plocha je jako toaleťák?
<[ZOMB]> nebudu ti to vecne vysvetlovat, btw vis prd co mam ja na plose ;)
<xchullit> ja bych řekl že hovno :D
<[ZOMB]> zase spatne, jsi proste looser
<xchullit> loser ? člověk je dobrej , ale lidi jsou jsou hloupý opice ,, řekl to básník .. :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: uz som to pozeral, len som nenasiel nikde kontakt na zakladatela channelu :(
<xchullit> :D
<supersasho> ale existuje aj "/ignore" nastastie :)
<xchullit> ten kanal postavily ze zbytků mrtvej vojclů :D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: prave pri dlouhodobe neaktivite ownra by melo jit prevzit vlastnictvi (samo to ma urtcite podminky, nedostane to vosas co jsem prvne prijde)
<xchullit> irc nemá cenu hoši , to je omyl světa ..neupínej se
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: tj sice pravda, ale kazdej kdo prijde sotva prete topic, natoz jeste okamzite davat nejakou jitrnici do ignore :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: nj, to mas recht, skor som to myslel aspon pre nas stalych :)
<xchullit> ignore je jen další truc
<supersasho> v tomto pripade nevyhnutnost :-D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: njn
<xchullit> doufám že nepíšete z kanceláře
<xchullit> řekl bych tak 5posledních ,,na tady máte originaL 7 zadarmo a už na to zapomente
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: ale obcas je to sranda, naprosto nechapu pointu vety :D
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: mam pocit ze vecsina tych viet ma len pointu vyvolat flame a trollovat :) neviem no, mna uz prestal davno bavit :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: bych v ty vete cekal aspon odkaz teda na ty jeho legalni 7 misto zmatenych carek a shiftu :))
<supersasho> mi to pripomina styl jedneho diskutera co tak pisal na tusim starom cdr.cz kedysi
<xchullit> psaní mi jde ,halo effekt , a další žurnalistika .np
<xchullit> tet už to bude hoši 5:0 pro mě :D
<xchullit> lidi si nikdy nebudou notovat ,je to jako když vlezeš do prasečího chlívku a spadne ti zaklopka ...
<starejbar> hoj
<starejbar> dneska zadny flame? :)
<xchullit> snad ani ne , spíš jen další kancelářská nuda
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: q3mix nuda, tvoje reakce v diskuzich pruda, se asi hodne nudis co?
<xchullit> nechápu
<xchullit> nechceš zkusit UTF8
<xchullit> v lepších rodinách už  ho zavedly :D
<h00ked_> kruci, co aurora blbne o.O
<supersasho> a ja ze v lepsich rodinach pouzivaju win-1250 zasa som s utf-8 pozadu :)
<h00ked_> ale ping na server je ok...
<h00ked_> weby jedou...  prosody taky... bleh :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: na jakym je serveru pripojena? :)
<h00ked_> [ZOMB]: na mym :D
<h00ked_> .serverstats
<Aurora> uptime  for localhost :  15:37:21 up 36 days, 20:54,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Aurora> machine: x86_64, os: Linux 2.6.32-24-generic (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server)
<h00ked_> [ZOMB]: budiz ti to dostacujici odpoved :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: hm ok, tak ja si dam whois sam, tohle je mi k ... :D
<h00ked_> [ZOMB]: jo az tak to chces? :D
<[ZOMB]> frankfurt :)
<xchullit> ok budu teda grand ,už vas nebudu tejrat :D
<h00ked_> ja jsem zase na parizi :D
<[ZOMB]> dobrej joke ...
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: jump :)
<xchullit> kafe .
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: 15:17 <*> Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: Aurora
<[ZOMB]> 15:17 <*> Aurora1 is now known as Aurora
<[ZOMB]> tos cets asi ale co :D
<h00ked_> jj cetl
<xchullit> nj france
<h00ked_> ale ono ji obcas jebe... tak radsi rovnou kontroluju :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked_> kdyz sem ji mel na jinem kanale, tak se mi nejak zacyklil cron nebo co a spustila se asi tisickrat...
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: to by mel nekdo kontrolovat i me mozna :P
<[ZOMB]> lol
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: podminka na spustenej proces ti nic nerika jo? :D
<[ZOMB]> kdyztak pgrep ;)
<h00ked_> no ted uz jo :D
<[ZOMB]> :P
<h00ked_> sem to mel predtim blbe nastavene
<h00ked_> ted to mam 1 * * * * /home/h00ked/aurora/scripts/botchk > /dev/null 2>&1
<h00ked_>  a je klid :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: nj, ono to ma vlastne svuj script do cronu, jsem zapomel 
<h00ked_> jj
<h00ked_> ale kdyz to nenacpes do /dev/null tak to je celkem prca :D
<h00ked_> to bys za par minut vytizil i jaguara... :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: proc?
<h00ked_> ono se to obcas zacne klonovat....
<h00ked_> a treba takovych tisic instanci eggdropa uz nejake prostredky sezere :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: lol, nestalo by za praci si to napsat sam? :D
<h00ked_> ne :D
<[ZOMB]> aha :D
<h00ked_> jsem lina muz :D
<[ZOMB]> to ja taky, ale jak na co :P
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: if [ ! -e "../.aurora.pid" ];then;exec /usr/bin/eggdrop;fi;exit - co me tak napada, tak by to melo teoreticky stacit, mozna tam jsou chyby(a cesty), v irssi neni syntaxe :D
<h00ked_> tak ja to mam ted osetrene primo v cronu :-)
<h00ked_> teda osetrene... no, uz se to nestava, takze je klid :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: radsi bych chybu resil nez ojebal, ale tak ... neni to moje a taky nemam porad chut :D
<tigrid> yeah uz mi facha flash ve FF heč :-)
<xchullit> woops
<areon> Dobrej den
<tigrid> dobrej
<h00ked_> blem
<xchullit> si tady připadám jako ve filmu muži v černém
<h00ked_> kdo mi zere ramku? priznejte se
<areon> h00ked_,  já :) když to musi byt
<h00ked_> tak ji koukej vyplovnout, potrebuju ji :D
<xchullit> linux = nervy na pochodu :D
<tigrid> mnam bramborova ramkaaa ... :-)
<areon> h00ked_,  budes muset pockat az ty cipy vyjdou 2 stranou :D
<xchullit> má tu někdo htpc z ubuntem ?
<h00ked_> kruci :D
<tigrid> ja ti pujcim mam hafo ramky free :-D
<areon> <a> Vypněte to stahování, kradete mi Kilobyty
<areon> <b> Já vám kradu ping, mám 6000
<h00ked_> tak a ted se jebat s db.... chjo
<areon> h00ked_,  nechtěl bych ja se musism jebat s Delphy
<xchullit> vy nebudete nikdy zpokojený .
<tigrid> delphi jede na lin ?
<h00ked_> blbej WP
<tigrid> WP ? to je co zase :-D
<h00ked_> word press
<areon> tigrid,  jak se to vezme
<h00ked_> tam musim data publikovani clanku prepisovat rucne v db...
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: wtf?
<tigrid> radsi nechci vedet :-)
<h00ked_> potebuju nastavit datum vydani terminu clanku trochu do minulosti...:D
<xchullit> Delphy ? ja myslel že si šefujete malichernosti
<h00ked_> jebat, proste to bude vydane dneska....
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_: zase nejaka obloz :D
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<h00ked_> ty si obloz :D
<xchullit> jak poznám že jste dobrý a né jen hračkový
<tigrid> když to vypneš :-D
<xchullit> doufám že jste alespon placený za svoje vědomosti
<xchullit> ještě že žijeme v 21. století ,je to století co se nediví ,ale ví
<tigrid> tve dost tu umiram :-D 
<xchullit> dnes maji lidi rezervy ,neradi se diví ,spiš se jen utvrzují
<tigrid> už to nehul :-D
<xchullit> to se řiká ,no
<h00ked_> za posledni mesic mam na paypalu bilanci $764,34 asi uz vim, proc mam na uctu pruvan....
<xchullit> :D
<areon> h00ked_,  pak na tebe budu mit skr paypal par otazek :D
<xchullit> zato mužou ti co si upevnuji špičky století
<h00ked_> povidej prehanej
<h00ked_> he, o par dolaru vyssi nez moje utrata na ebay....
<xchullit> stačí si sosnout JD
<h00ked_> kruci, za to by byl xoom :(
<tigrid> peckaa ted jsem zjistil že frotmanka z nightwish ma svoje alba pote co odešla :-)
<xchullit> fajn,,
<tigrid> už to ke mně letí milé děti
<xchullit> na cd si nestěžuju ,předehnal jsem amazon
<h00ked_> tigrid: uz celkem dlouho no :D
<tigrid> jo koukam kolik je tech alb :-D
<h00ked_> jinak vitej v pritomnosti :D
<tigrid> dik no :-D
<tigrid> tak ja to nějak neřešil jenom byla škoda že odešla, a dneska po dlouhé době jsem si je pustil :-)
<xchullit> podle mě už lidi nadrbaly kde co ,,tet jen třídi a nebo prdí .¨¨
<xchullit> ja bych ten internet stejně promazal nechal bych tam uz jen 10 webů a jednu malinu .
<h00ked_> taaaak a uz to mam na ceste http://sellout.woot.com/ :p
<xchullit> a včera to řikaly v TV že systém hodlá odlepit od pc všechny lidi co jsou už mimo ,a nahnat na hriště ..
<tigrid> ok čau na hrišti
<xchullit> asi měly pravdu .. tohle jsou jen dojezdy ,to nechci vidět za 10 let ..
<tigrid> hooked co to je ? nejaka tron flaska či co ?
<xchullit> tron ujde
<xchullit> stará verze byla lepší
<xchullit> taky si řikate že to neustále koukáni na LCD leze na mozek ? :D  ..snad dožijem
<tigrid> ty už asi ne :-D
<xchullit> ale je to dokázany , čekaji vas brejle , netečnost ,a nebo i mozková příhoda , v nekterých ohledech
<tigrid> tak to vypni a jdi chlastat
<h00ked_> jj
<xchullit> jo hochu ,alkohol neni už moje partitůra , chlast je pro mladý co vytěsnují zlo
<tigrid> tak jdi sportovat
<xchullit> to neni problém mam činky a malou věž :D
<xchullit> ale třeba kámoš má X360 mála krabice na přežití ,prý mu to vystačí do důchodu
<tigrid> no vidiš tak jdi za nim
<xchullit> tigride ty si dneska chytrej jak linuxovy radio ,čoveče
<tigrid> dik
<tigrid> ale zadny takovy radio neznam
<xchullit> snad si ho nehledal
<tigrid> proč bych ho hledal ?
<h00ked_> nechces doporucit cvokare? znam jednoho dobreho :D
<xchullit> chocholoušek
<xchullit> :D
<h00ked_> yunife: caf :D
<areon> xchullit, ne DR Tux :D
<xchullit> mě stačí W7 manager
<xchullit> brutální tools za cenu jahod
<tigrid> jdi si na win kanal teda ;-)
<xchullit> nebut dotčenej ,ja mam ubuntu jako second
<h00ked_> jo aha
<freax> omg... uz je tu zas..
<h00ked_> ja ho mel v ignorovanych
<tigrid> tu se daj nejak dat ignory ? :-D
<h00ked_> tigrid: tak to sry, sem myslel, ze trpis samomluvou :D
<h00ked_> jj v xchatu
<tigrid> dik no tak spatne na tom zatim nejsem :-D
<tigrid> tak koukni do logu :-D
<h00ked_> tigrid: no me se to nezdalo, ale asi.... :D
<h00ked_> nee to je dobry, ja to znam ;) :D
<tigrid> :D
<tigrid> ted jsem se fajne nasmal :-D
<tigrid> na wallpapers.com jsem hledal obrazek a kuknu na info o nem a tam
<tigrid> Requirements:
<tigrid> Windows 2000, Windows XP
<xchullit> xchat ?   to už maji jen babky ..svažte ho
<yunife> dobry vecer prajem vsetkym :-)
<tigrid> hoja :-)
<h00ked_> asi ho dam zase do ignore... :D
<yunife> mozete ma rychlo zoznamit o com debatite?
<h00ked_> yunife: no dobry rano :D
<h00ked_> yunife: jj je tu jeden kokos a mame z nej prdel :D
<freax> :D
<tigrid> sranda s linuxaky ? to predse nejde dyt koukame na LCD monitory :-D
<h00ked_> nebudu jmenovat, ty to poznas, ale jemu to nedojde :D
<h00ked_> yunife:  :D
<xchullit> vy jste moc nedutklivý , hoši moc si připouštíte to svoje
<h00ked_> porad se hrabes v mikrocipech? :-)
<areon> bych řekl že ani moc ne
<tigrid> ne my za to nemužem to ty LCDčka
<xchullit> ale ve finále je to jedno jaký manager , jak řikál kamoš mluví na mě LCD z přízvukem klávesnice ,,čily nic
<yunife> h00ked_, stale som mimo :-D
<h00ked_> yunife: bud rad :D
<tigrid> možná je to pro tebe lepší :-D
<yunife> chlapci radsej by ste mi mohli poradit nejaky passphrase aby som si vygeneroval kluc, akosi ma nic dobre nenapada :-D
<h00ked_> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/komiks-xkcd-416-horlive-automaticke-nastaveni :D
<tigrid> bych chtěl slyšet přizvuk klavesnice :-D
<h00ked_> yunife: pgp?
<xchullit> taky si řikáte že to irc je pro zlost ?.. mít jen nějaké to vědomí že někdo a nebo neco nekde sedí a má totež :D
<tigrid> pgp ?
<h00ked_> ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "mail"
<tigrid> jinak fajny komiks :-D
<h00ked_> napr :D
<h00ked_> nebo zamenis za dsa
<yunife> xchullit, mozem otazocku?
<tigrid> ne to nedelej :-D
<xchullit> klidně
<h00ked_> tak to jsem zvedavy
<tigrid> :-D tiše je neslyšim :-D
<xchullit> hlavně ne kameny :(
<h00ked_> !blackjack on
<yunife> h00ked_, trefa ;-)
<h00ked_> kruci
<tigrid> hmm nechapu 
<xchullit> čekám
<tigrid> a nejsem sam :-D
<h00ked_> aaaa
<yunife> akurad neviem k comu presne sluzi ta passphrase
<yunife> resp. kedy ju vyuzijem v buducnosti?
<xchullit> eh?
<h00ked> !blackjack on
<h00ked> Aurora: ty kravo jedna vstavej :D
<yunife> Aurora, ZLA ZLA!!!
<yunife> h00ked, este nie je na mna alergicka :-D
<h00ked> asi mam nastavene na jiny kanal mnt :D
<h00ked> ?blackjack on
<h00ked> ?blackjack
 * yunife ale chlapci, ved predsa musi aj ty byt nejaka cerna ovca, nemuzu tu byt jenum tucnaci :-D
<tigrid> hooked co s tim ?
<h00ked> ?blackjack
<yunife> h00ked, nejak ten blackjack nejede 
<h00ked> jo me se zmenila IP vlastne, musim zmenit masku :D
<h00ked> ?blackjack
<tigrid> ?kanasta
<xchullit> aha dva borci se nám porouchaly
<tigrid> ?kostky
<h00ked> jeste nainstalovat putty...
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> blbej telnet...
<xchullit> žeby nejaký laciny scriptík
<yunife> h00ked, putty? :-D
<h00ked> yunife: jj na eggdropa se pripojis jenom pres telnet... a na putty sem zvykly jeste z widli :D
<xchullit> Win ti dal frontální přístup na vše , tučnák jen doladil píseček
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> njn když v zakladní verzi to nejde ,maš pravdu ..
<h00ked> aha bug v configu :D
<xchullit> bullshit .
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: dcc
<tigrid> no nic idu na chvilu off zkuste nehazet dobre hlašky :-)
<xchullit> važně by mě zajimalo co tam hrotíte ,tak užasnýho :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: nn mel sem blbe zapsany jeden script v eggdrop.conf
<h00ked> ?blackjack on
<[ZOMB]> :P
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: si napis kontrolu :P
<[ZOMB]> ja vim moc prace
<h00ked> prave 
<h00ked> sem do ni asi mesic nehrabal, uz nevim kde co mam no :D
<h00ked> dopice
<h00ked> sem omylem napsal heslo na dcc amynce :(
<[ZOMB]> :)))))
<xchullit> vy jste jak sestavené komando v čele z kapitánem planeta
<xchullit> heslo dne : hledáme nejlepší z nejlepších ..
<h00ked> no nevim kde mam ten script, takze blackjack nebude... :D
<h00ked> mno jdu nahodit novy blog na server
<xchullit> link
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: http://www.egghelp.org/tclhtml/3478-4-0-0-1-blackjack.htm
<[ZOMB]> :P
<h00ked> na to kaslu, ja jen zkousel, jestli tam jeste je :D
<xchullit> vy jste přísný linuxš'tata
<yunife> h00ked, ty si pripad :-D
<h00ked> kurva nekde mi neco odnekud upadlo...
<xchullit> je tu nekdo nad 30?
<yunife> xchullit, jooooo ma mama :-D
<xchullit> tak ty bude asi frnous ..co
<yunife> xchullit, to je relativne
<xchullit> :D
<yunife> xchullit, a ty mas nad 30?
<h00ked> doufam ze mazu dobry web... nechtelo by se mi to lovit v zalohach.... :D
<xchullit> jo jsem weterán a poradce přes vzduch
<yunife> xchullit, a mozem sa opytat, co za povolanie vykonavas?
<xchullit> a co ty
<xchullit> takže vic lidi už tu nebude ,nice one
<xchullit> jak dloho uz ten kanal frčí
<starejbar> boze mam cist history?
<xchullit> neřekl bych že si neco vic než ja ,,takže ne
<h00ked> starejbar: jestli jsi slaby na srdce tak radsi ne, pripadny infarkt mozny :D
<xchullit> trošku se rozkecejte ,,sedíte tady jak před infarktem ..
<xchullit> vlavně ty .
<xchullit> přeživaj ..um ,,klasika nového posmoderního věku
<xchullit> post *
<starejbar> tak nevim jestli je to tema dvanacti hodinama c praci ale nechapu co tim chce basnik rici
<xchullit> taky vám vadí lidská nezkopojenost ?
<starejbar> asi du radsi parit doomRL
<yunife> xchullit, ne kazdej ma tolik casu prideleneho pre IRC jak ty ;-)
<xchullit> to jsem kdysi dával
<yunife> xchullit, inac ja jeste studujem a prilezitostne si privyrabam web strankami a desktop apps
<xchullit> proč né máš nějaký link ?
<yunife> xchullit, nemam rad kritiku
<xchullit> odkaz na web , to bych Xel vidět , neboj se nepohanim
<yunife> xchullit, my first web: http://zabasket.sk/
<yunife> xchullit, iba HTML&CSS som robil pre http://fatrastav.sk/ a tiez pre http://www.novebytyzilina.sk/
<yunife> xchullit, a potom som robil este http://bevisible.sk/
<yunife> xchullit, staci ?
<xchullit> co by né
<xchullit> pause ,
<h00ked> yunife: co ty vlastne, ty na twitter kasles co? :D
<yunife> h00ked, moc tam nechodim, nemam tam co zdielat
<yunife> h00ked, socialne siete ako twitter a facebook moc nemusim ;-)
<h00ked> :-)
<h00ked> ja diky twitteru travim cca 2 dny v tydnu na nejakych prednaskach/konferencich.... :D
<yunife> h00ked, akurad som si vsimol, ze mi usiel na IRC nejaky zraz ubuntakov :-D
<h00ked> jj
<yunife> h00ked, tak mi to uslo, ale dalsi zraz mi snad neutecie :-)
<areon> tady je lidi
<xchullit> řekl bych že oops
<xchullit> vy si vystačíte na abc?
<yunife> areon, nj a jeden widlak :-D
<yunife> xchullit, jak to myslis?
<areon> yunife, jasnyyyy :D
<xchullit> ale co jsem slyšel lidi zkusily ,omačkaly a usoudily ,že né vše je dobré
<xchullit> ono je to zporny ,ale linux lidi nenaučí nic ,nazorovost se schodla že je to jen jakoby vyplod nečeho co bude nahradou za nejmenší procento uspěchů
<areon> xchullit, jaky lidi myslis? pokud jsou starsi 25+ tak maji problem si zvyknout na jine veci
<yunife> lidi, ja jsem obycejnej clovek, ku mne nemuzete hovorit v hadankach :-D
<xchullit> mladí použivaji ubuntu a other k lákavé dispozi SVN to je celé
<yunife> xchullit, linux nauci ludi vela, len musia chciet sa ucit
<xchullit> počkej ,co je to za slovo učit se , co přesně myslíš ?
<areon> xchullit,  kdybych ted vypnul x server tak treba ja bych nanem mohl pracovat dal bez problemu
<yunife> areon, to vobec nie je o tom ale
<xchullit> takže si zakladáš na Air free serverech co jedou nonstop ..a dál ?
<areon> yunife, ja to uvedl az sebe :)
<xchullit> takže mate rádi ubuntu jen pro jeho dohránání softíku ,který jsou vymluvně neučící pro další rozvoj tvoření + težkopádnost ?
<areon> aspon nam netrvá 10 let opravit zavaznou chybu
<xchullit> kdyby byl win špatny nesedělo by u nej .10 miliard lidi ,ty chybo :D
<xchullit> chápu nějaká chyba by mohla nastat ,ale kdo byměl zajem na chybě která neni zas tak podstatná pro Home -usera -
<areon> Jestliže číslo 3.1 u Windows 3.1 znamenalo pravděpodobnost chyby při spuštění, pak u Windows 98 se máme teprve na co těšit.
<yunife> xchullit, ale ja nehovorim, ze windows je zly, akurad mam rad linux konkretne Ubuntu a preto nepouzivam windows, pretoze sa mi nepaci
<areon> tak to cchici videt u 8
<yunife> xchullit, kazdy si moze vybrat to co sa mu paci ;-) 
<areon>     Jsou Windows virus?
<areon>     Ne, Windows nemohou být virus. Tohle dělá virus:
<areon>     1) Rychle se množí­ -- Dobrá, to dělají­ Windows taky.
<areon>     2) Virus spotřebuje všechny systémové prostředky, systém se výrazně zpomaluje -- OK, to Windows dělají­ také.
<areon>     3) Virus občas zlikviduje data na disku, pří­padně celý disk -- Dobrá, I tohle dělají­ Windows.
<areon>     4) Virus se obvykle vetře do počí­tače spolu s užitečnými programy -- Sakra... To taky Windows dělají­.
<areon>     5) Virus většinou dělá systém podezřele pomalým (bod 2) a uživatel kupuje zbytečně nový hardware -- Hmm, vždyť to dělají­ Windows taky.
<areon>     Že by nakonec Windows opravdu byly virus? Přeci jen tu jsou jisté odlišnosti:
<areon>     Virus je většinou podporován svým autorem, kód viru je rychlý, kompaktní­, účinný a vykazují­cí­ tendenci stálého zlepšování­.
<areon>     Tak vidí­te, Windows nemohou být virus!
<xchullit> windows 98 jsem měl originalku za 3tisice kdysi . byl to omyl ,ale zase lepší než DOS co je dnes jako linux bez další oparů
<yunife> areon, tak tento je dobry :-D
<areon> xchullit,  ted ti dam otazku za vsechny prachy :D
<xchullit> viry ,viry a zase viry -budou .. Wéčko se ale neboji , a 8 se sotva bude bát , ovšem nejlepší antivir je mozek .
<areon> xchullit,  jak je mozny ze linux (nejnovejsi verzy debianu 6.0)rozbehnu na pc 800MHz 382mb ram  a win 7 ne?
<yunife> xchullit, tak pozor linux a DOS maju od seba dost daleko, uvedom si ze DOS nepodporuje vela veci ako je treba multitasking!
<yunife> xchullit, to nemozes porovnavat, len na zaklade toho, ze sa tam pisu prikazy
<xchullit> to bylo myšleny obrazně , ale i tak je tam propad
<xchullit> instalace čehokoliv je otazkou HW , Wéčko má snad problem z instalaci na nejaký notebook ? ..přeci by si nechtěl použivat 386 :)
<areon> tady jde ale o HW narocnost prece jsi nebudu kupovat kvuli novimu win novej pc kdyz mi staci co mam 
<xchullit> tohle jsme přeci řešily ne ? , od čeho je RAMka ,stojí snad 10 litrů ?
<yunife> pozrite chlapci porovnavate dve rozdielne veci a myslienky
<h00ked> :D:D
<yunife> widli su primarne urcene pre graficke prostredie, teda je tam spusta roznych efektov, spusta softveru, ktory ulahcuje pracu beznym uzivatelom ktory ho vyuzivaju ku praci / zabave
<xchullit> jediny co by mohlo upoutat kolik odebere PC wattů za den ---
<yunife> kdez to linux sa snazi byt univerzalny a nasadzovany na roznom hw
<Dejv921> zdravim mám dotaz -> jak nastavit ke zvýšení/snížení hlasitosti zvuku 2 klávesové zkratky? 
<yunife> asi bude zbytocne pchat do routra windows s grafickym rozhranim, ked tam nie je na to hw a pri tom tam postacuje obycajny linux s konzolovym riadkom, hold router sa nastavuje raz za rok
<areon> systém->přadvolby->kalvesové zkratky
<Dejv921> jo ale nešli mě tam dat 2 zkratky pro stejnou událost lépeřečeno co zadat jako příkaz
<yunife> tak isto aj na server, je zbytocne davat graficke rozhranie, server sa nastavi raz a hotovo, pripadne raz za cas sa tam cosi prestavy, zbytocne by tam minalo prostriedky to graficke prostredie, a kazda aplikacia beziaca na servery si uz graficke rozhranie pre klienta zabespeci na klienstkej stranke a nie na servery predsa
<h00ked> xchullit: jdi si uz konecne zasukat proboha 
<tigrid> tu jeste fightujete jo ?:-)
<xchullit> dobré tvzení , ubuntu oklikáš a za 25minut neviš co ze sebou , softíky co jsou připraveny na serveru přes SVN jsou jen jakoby test -fee aby lidi neutekly , ovšem takovy MAC je jiný tunák ,tam je to jinak myšlený
<h00ked> tigrid: neslozime se na nejakou slapku, aby si konecne vrznul? :D
<yunife> xchullit, nevim co se ti nelibi, uvedom si ze linux je na bazy open-source, pokial sa ti nieco nepaci a vies programovat tak mozes si naprogramovat to co potrebujes a pokial nevies, tak mozes publikovat inym co by si chcel a mozno ta niekto vyslisi a naprogramuje to za teba, tu je vsetko dobrovolne 
<xchullit> ubuntu je jen sranda ,ale ten pravý vývoj to mít nikdy nebude , jako u W ,teda takto to řekly nejviší kravatáci
<h00ked> xchullit: jakou mas skolu? :-)
<h00ked> nas ucili neco trochu odlisneho, asi jiny kraj, jiny mrav 
<areon> xchullit,  rika ti neco red that ?
<xchullit> a právě že je to open source ,tak to nutí lidi buildovat a tak je tučnák na 20kusů ,předevšim to jedou americký hlavy ,češi spíš jen plkaj
<h00ked> areon: cerveny klobouk ]->
<xchullit> spíš takto co hodláš vytvořit ?
<areon> xchullit,  red that  ma v cr lepsi vyvoj nez win :-) a lepsi suport:)
<xchullit> support ? to znamená že kdyby to nebylo česky šel by si ihned pryč , je to tak ?
<h00ked> areon: na redhatu jede i cast serveru na uradu Prahy 8 :-)
<areon> a o2 vodafone a t mobile
<h00ked> tak tam nevidim, tam sem nemakal :-)
<areon> h00ked,  mobilni operatori jsou moje parketa ;)
<h00ked> areon: :-)
<xchullit> jak řikám ubuntu -kubuntu a nebo megabuntu - lidi si to prostě jakoby přepracovaly a je z toho gulášek 50 verzí
<yunife> xchullit, ano mas pravdu je to na dobrovolnej baze, ale stale nechapem co ti na tom prekaza, ma to svoje vyhody a nevyhody, tak isto ako kazdy iny system
<areon> co vimjá tak vodafone plati RT 100K+ ZA  podporu a vyvoj mesicne
<h00ked> areon: ikdyz zase co delalo tu novou samoobsluhu pro vodafone tusim IBM a Oracle, tak to celkem zfusovali.. :D
<tigrid> hej od IBM mam nb :-D
<tigrid> nebo spis byvaleho :-D
<xchullit> mě to zas tak nevadí ,jen hodlám vědět pouze vaše nazory ..mě se např. SVN systém páčí :)
<tigrid> SVN ?
<areon> h00ked, tak tohle jde mimo me ja se bavim o serverech a sitich :-) mobilni a datove komunikace
<xchullit> dohrání softíku
<h00ked> tigrid: naucil se SVN a od te doby o tom plka ;) :D
<WKate> zdar
<tigrid> jo ale co znamena ta zkratka :-)
<tigrid> ahoj
<yunife> WKate, hola
<WKate> yunife: cau:)
<areon> WKate, dobrej vecer
<yunife> SVN = SubVersioN ? :-D
<xchullit> to už tu nekdo řekl ,prostě dohrát a přizpůsobit pro oči ,,
<h00ked> WKate: :p
<h00ked> subversion no...
<h00ked> github pro geeky :D
<tigrid> ok dik :-)
<yunife> ja pouzivam bazaar :-)
<tigrid> ja google :-D
<xchullit> ten SVN je dost lákavy snad to bude i u Wéčka , foufám že to bude jednou modní ..
<yunife> mne to staci iba na disku, nikam to nenahravam
<tigrid> u win ? :-D
<yunife> komercne produkty :-)
<h00ked> svn u win?
<h00ked> to spis zacne muj arch sam kompilovat :D
<h00ked> yunife: dobry je dropbox, jednoduchy a na kravinky staci :-)
<yunife> xchullit, myslim, ze na SVN su urcite utilitky aj pre win :-P
<h00ked> yunife: jsou ;)
<xchullit> je to vlastně jedna sranda ,nahrát ,dohrát a sem tam se divit ...nic vic
<h00ked> yunife: ale jen backend, na fronted servery tusim je jen nejaky paskvil
<areon> hosi nevíte kterej proces je Drapes ve vypisu procesu protoze jsem ho pustil on spadnul a bere 100%procaku
<xchullit> :D  najednou
<h00ked> tohle? http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/ubuntu-drapes-freeze-system/
<xchullit> a máme tu problém volejte hasiče
<areon> máme tu magora volejte do blázince
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> spis volejte moda :D
<xchullit> ani to nemusi být vir ,je to špatně nakuchtěný soft co ti ničí pc
<tigrid> co win ? :-D
<h00ked> xchullit: ty jsi taky spatne nakuchteny simte :D
<areon> xchullit,  ja se ptam abych nemusel restartovat pc :D a navic je to moje chyba protoze jsem se hrabal v jeho konfigach
<tigrid> ja dneska taky a čoveče jede :-D
<tigrid> až jsem z toho byl překvapen :-D
<h00ked> areon: pgrep mozna?
<areon> ale na druhou stranu uz mam zase teplej ten caj co jsem tu mel :D
<h00ked> areon: mas dve jadra?
<areon> jiste 
<xchullit> takže vidite že je linux je eror
<h00ked> tak to si v klidu :-)
<areon> jedno 100% druhy 4%
<tigrid> ja mam 4 vlakna v procaku heš :-)
<h00ked> me kdyz neco vyzere jedno jadro, tak to hodim na druhy monitor a pracuju si dal dokud se to nevzpamatuje :D
<h00ked> areon: to je vyhoda no... ostatni touhle dobou vidi BSOD :D
<tigrid> mně to zatěžuje rovnomerne hele
<xchullit> na druhou ztranu proč máš potřebu se prodírat nečim za co neodpovidáš , je to sice open ,ale pro jiny hlavy
<tigrid> a proč máš potřebu o nečem furt přesvědčovat
<xchullit> to ubuntu je dobrý tak na notebook ,a nebo htpc ,to zas je jina událost ,v tom případě ano
<h00ked> kdyby si chtel nekdo hrat: 93.99.209.252 :p
<tigrid> :-D
<areon> xchullit,  presvedcoval na tomhle icr lidi ze linux je nanic ma stejny ucinek jako presvedcoval lidi at se divaj na gay porno
<yunife> h00ked, ano dropbox vyuzivam, hlavne kvoli skole, mam tam kamaratov a zdielame si zlozky kde mame projekty, musime robit v teame, tak som to takto vyriesil
<xchullit> at se divaji ,
<areon> bez na win irc a predvedcuj je at se zacnou divat na gay porno :D pak mi napis reakce
<tigrid> to by byla sranda :-D
<xchullit> nechápu proč
<areon> ja jsem to chtel jen taktne naznacit :D že to nemá smysl tady tohle rikat :)
<h00ked> omyl, spravna IP je 213.192.0.9 
<yunife> xchullit, keby bol linux error tak by si tu teraz nepisal vies o tom? :-D
<xchullit> je snad vidět že by abc nejak megakolosálně triumfovalo ,kdyby nebylo to tak je ...konec
<h00ked> xchullit: vis, ze na cem bezi ten cisco router, za kterym jsi pripojeny? :D
<h00ked> xchullit: Cisco Aironet 1250 WAP (IOS 12.4) ze? :-)
<xchullit> znáte lidi ,,jsou moc vybýravý a pomyjivý ..chtěji lesk a větší proporce pro mozek
<yunife> tigrid, aj ja mam 4 vlakna :D:D
<tigrid> junife: taky máš i3 ? :-D
<xchullit> jo hoší bližíci se 8 bude jako titanic :)
<tigrid> jo konečně tě potopi a bude ticho :-D
<areon>  connectin interupted im going back to hell
<tigrid> ty areon ? :-)
<tigrid> zna tu nekdo: Two steps from hell ?
<areon> tigrid,  co je?
<tigrid> ty jdes do pekla areon ? :-)
<areon> do nebe me nevezmou :D tak proc bych se snazil :D
<xchullit> http://www.wallpaperpimper.com/wallpaper/Places/Architecture/Skyscraper-9-A056IAVSM6-1600x1200.jpg   vidiš tam všude bude 8 :)
<tigrid> do ajtackeho mozna :-D
<tigrid> to je mi jedno kdyz ja budu moct min lin :-P
<yunife> tigrid, mozna se to zmeni, chcem si kupit novej od lenova i5 :-)
<xchullit> a co na to american kids ?,,,8 rules :D
<tigrid> ja mam od lenova i3
<yunife> tigrid, akurad vybrat dobrej notebook, kde je dobrej CPU, grafika NVIDIA a je bez OS je dost oriesok :-D
<xchullit> to bude halo , miliony verzí
<yunife> tigrid, mas ATInu?
<tigrid> Lenovo G560 kdyžtak pohledej:
<tigrid> ne nvidiu
<tigrid> jinak ale ve stolnim mam ati :-)
<xchullit> Ati je lepší to se ví
<yunife> tigrid, nj, s ATInami mavaju ludia problemy, tak preto nechcem :-D
<h00ked> sloane, okoli stodulek... to mi smrdi :D
<tigrid> hej ti mužu ukazat muj nb jestli chceš vidět
<yunife> xchullit, pocuj nechces moju laserovku? ta kurva bezi iba pod tymi widlama, totalne mi je k nicomu :-D
<tigrid> ja bych bral hele :-D
<xchullit> nj napálil ses
<yunife> tigrid, http://www.alza.sk/lenovo-ideapad-z560-cerveny-d227416.htm
<yunife> tigrid, tenhle som si vyhliadol zatial
<tigrid> kolik je jedno euro ? :-)
<xchullit> spíš kolikje dollar
<xchullit> ten je nejlepší
<h00ked> zavolejte nekdo na 242415111 a optejte se na informace o majiteli IP 93.99.209.252 :D
<tigrid> na to se neptam hele
<yunife> tigrid, najviacej ma serie na notasoch, ze si nemozes volit zostavu, ze aky chces disk / ramky / ci chces mechaniku / aku chces baterku  a OS
<yunife> tigrid, google ti to prevedie
<yunife> tigrid, 627 Euros = 15 324.7508 Czech koruny
<yunife> :-)
<tigrid> hej ja mam tento http://www.alfacomp.cz/php/product.php?eid=105140006000000YM4&Search=Lenovo%20G560&SearchType=2
<yunife> xchullit, co je na tom dolare take uzastne? to ze vsetky bankovky maju rovnaky rozdiel?? :-D
<h00ked> yunife: to castecne resi HP tohle ;)
<yunife> xchullit, *rozmer
<yunife> h00ked, jo?
<yunife> h00ked, to sem nevedel
<xchullit> Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit  no vidiš
<h00ked> yunife: vice mene, maji jeden model ntb ve 4-5 variantach - neni to idealni, ale aspon neco
<yunife> xchullit, fuj, daj pokoj
<yunife> h00ked, jaj tak myslis
<xchullit> home ale stačí možná i starter
<tigrid> tve starter :-D
<tigrid> to řadši nic prosimte :-D
<xchullit> já teda mam enter ,ale taky to neřešim
<tigrid> ani plochu si nezměníš :-D
<h00ked> yunife: ale tak aspon neco, vyberes si co ti je nejblizsi sestava a vezmes bud se systemem nebo bez ;)
<yunife> tigrid, hmm ten lenovo ma rovnaku cenu a horsi hardver? :D
<tigrid> ale už se 3/4 roku neprodava
<h00ked> yunife: http://www.alza.cz/SearchAdvanced.asp?EXPS=probook+4525s
<xchullit> Asus hoši
<h00ked> yunife: ja bral ten druhy s 640GB HDD
<xchullit> HP ,to je jako skočit do vypuštěnýho bazenu
<xchullit> :D
<tigrid> tve dajte mu nekda to dlouhé žluté :-D
<yunife> h00ked, a ATIna v pohode?
<tigrid> nekdo*
<h00ked> yunife: jj luxus
<yunife> h00ked, tak to je fajn :-P
<h00ked> yunife: parim wowko na full detaily :D
<yunife> h00ked, ja mam strach ist do ATI
<xchullit> a nechceš např. ferari
<xchullit> woops
<tigrid> dajte mu někdo to dlouhé žluté tve :-D
<h00ked> yunife: ja mam ati odjakziva a nikdy sem nemel problemy.. na desktopu jedu taky na ATI na 22" + 17" lcd 
<tigrid> hmm smejde ja 19" + 15" lcd :-D
<h00ked> tigrid: zlutou kovovou tyci do hlavy? :D
<xchullit> 20 -24 17
<h00ked> tigrid: chaaa chaaa :D
<tigrid> to taky hele :-D
<yunife> h00ked, vela ludi sa na ATI stazovalo tak preto mam obavu :-)
<h00ked> yunife: no ja vim, ale ja s ati nemel nikdy problem :D
<yunife> h00ked, aby som si nekupil NB a bude mi blbnut compiz to by som nechcel :-)
<h00ked> na predchozim ntb sem mel dokonce dual ati a taky v klidu
<yunife> h00ked, a bezis na neslobodnych driveroch?
<tigrid> hooked ja myslel sice banán ale i ta tyč by stačila :-D
<h00ked> yunife: jop
<h00ked> wowko teda pod openGL, ale i tak dava slusnych 50-60fps
<tigrid> hooked mne wow taky jede uplne v pohode
<xchullit> to jako máte zapnutí 2 kompy ,časák a 2 lcd ?
<yunife> hmm to sem tu jediny co ma monitor 23 palec? :-D
<tigrid> asi jo hele :-D
<h00ked> tigrid: jsi na ofiku?
<tigrid> hooked, ne chystal jsem se ale pak mně to přešlo :-) 
<yunife> xchullit, ty vole ty sa tu o co snazis, to akoze chces vazne tych 20 ludi tu prehovorit na widli? :-D
<h00ked> :-)
<tigrid> hooked ale hram na free :-)
<tigrid> teda hral jsem :-D
<h00ked> yunife: ted mam 74fps :D
<h00ked> 76
<xchullit> ale oto už ani nejde ..
<tigrid> zapni si vsync hooked a budes mit jenom 60
<yunife> h00ked, tebe sem se neptal :-D
<yunife> kokos ake vypekacky v tom radiu davaju :-D
<tigrid> jakem ?
<h00ked> tigrid: hm...
<areon> yunife,  ja mam probook 4510s s integrovanou grafikou od intelu :D a nemuzu jsi stezovat ;)
<h00ked> akorat sem to nerozbehal pod dx3 no, ale i tak luxus :-)
<xchullit> reptáte o systému a sem tam si si zvedáte sebevědomí z nejakou tou slabší události ..nic vic
<tigrid> TY máš co mluvit :-D
<yunife> areon, intel grafiku by som nikdy nekupil, to by som fakt nechcel
<xchullit> hoši to je všechno vymyšlený ,už
<h00ked> xchullit: proc si mi jeste ani jednou neodpovedel? :D
<tigrid> win strach :-)
<h00ked> zeby se bal ze nema pravdu? to snad ne :D
<yunife> xchullit, mi mame aspon nejaku hrdost, za to ty mas na kopiku modru smrst :-D
<xchullit> ja to řikám pořád ,,hrstka posledních , nevěřim že to bude o 50 lidi vic za 10let :D
<h00ked> tak se zkus pripojit na #ubuntu
<h00ked> pokud zvladas vic jak jeden kanal zaroven :D
<tigrid> asi se pak podivam do logu :-D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: neblazni, nestiha ani odepsat sem
<yunife> [ZOMB], kto sa nam to zo zimneho spanku prebudil :-D
<[ZOMB]> :P
<h00ked> me to nastesti loguje i aurora, tak se v busu lognu na server a proctu si to :D
<xchullit> byl na linuxu kanalu zas tak akutní to tam nebylo ,spíš ho ovládly amíci
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: to je fakt no :D
<xchullit> na Zobna nedejte , ten si perlí jen plochu ..)
<xchullit> ja bych vas všechny poslal do zasedačky pro W8 ..kolik vas by jen polklo  :D
<tigrid> ja bych tobe dal ban a polikej si co chces
<h00ked> xchullit: ja bych polkl, ale hruzou :D
<h00ked> tigrid: nechci vedet co ma polykat :D
<tigrid> hmm a ted nvm jake i/y ma byt ve slove polykat :-D ale asi tvrde 
<tigrid> hooked to ja taky nechcu  vedet :-D
<xchullit> snad by se neurazil pro par slov co jsou a nebo můžou být krutou realitou
<xchullit> a tet si vem že tě linux omrzí ..zlomiš se sám ...a ten druhý už tu nebude
<h00ked> mno jdu si zakourit :o)
<[ZOMB]> hlavne kdyz bude w8 kopirovat plno veci od linuxu, btw ja mam aspon moznost si menit plochu jak chci a ne cucet na to co mi nekdo udela abych to mohl platit ...
<h00ked> xchullit: co to je za slovo "tet" ? :D
<tigrid> zomb:si pis ze win bude spoustu veci kopirovat
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> W8 tu este neni :-D
<yunife> chlapci
<areon> xchullit, no mam takovej pocit ze kdby jsi videl zakladnu linuxu :
<tigrid> to je jedno :-D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: stejne jako vista vykradla compiz a plazmu :-)
<h00ked> nebo plasma? ty KDEckovy veci nemam rad :D
<areon> a nebude
<xchullit> vy akorát se jakoby utvrzujete ,plkáte a sem tam se jako by vytáhnete za nejakou novou okolnost , to je špatná vyuka pro kanál .
<tigrid> ja je mnel rad :-)
<[ZOMB]> pakoni z MS jednou vylezli ze sklepa a cucej jak makaj repozitare co :P
<h00ked> xchullit: tak uz tahni z tohohle kanalu ty vopice jedna :D
<tigrid> xHulit ty jsi spatny pro kanal
<tigrid> beztak nemas co jineho na praci
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: tj k jakemu tematu? nebo wtf? wtf tet?
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: hele, co kdyz to je radek hulan - inteligenci by to odpovidalo - stredne vyvinuta opice :D
<[ZOMB]> taky vecne nechapu
<xchullit> repozitory , um seš chitrej ,co to má dokázat ?
<h00ked> chitrej looooooooooooooooooooooool
<tigrid> :-D
<freax> omg :-D 
<freax> zabijak :D
<h00ked> pico neeeeee
<WKate> :D
<freax> brecim :-D
<h00ked> jdu na to cigaro radsi :D
<tigrid> ten to zabil :-D
<[ZOMB]> win kradl od zacatku, takze ... ;)
<h00ked> ja tu padam ze zidle
<xchullit> radek hulán :D   to je expert na trillian
<freax> xchullit: blbounu je na svete kopice.. az me nekdo takovej zase nasere, tak si pujdu vybit zlost za tebou, protoze ty musis bejt jejich kral...
<h00ked> xchullit: jj oni si jsou dost podobni - trilian je taky omezenej :D
<tigrid> freax: good one :-D
<xchullit> mě to příde jako bych vám kradl neco co je už ukradlé ,a přitom je to jen sranda
<yunife> xchullit, nechapem o co sa snazis? chces nas tu povadit alebo co?? sa nevies zmierit s tym, ze mi si windows na disk proste nedame?
<tigrid> jo ty jsi nam ukraden :-D
<h00ked> me to prijde, jako by to nekdo prehnal s LSD a praskama na pokrocilou debilitidu... :D
<xchullit> jako když ditěti bereš hračku ,,nejprve bude čumět ,a pak bulet
<tigrid> :-D
<xchullit> klid hoši ,,ja mam ubuntu :)
<tigrid> ale jenom kvuli tomu kanalu :-D
<xchullit> resp. ja ho jen využivám jako menší radost ,ne jako vy :)
<h00ked> tigrid: protoze to tam je prednastavene a automaticky to pripoji? :D
<tigrid> :-D 
<tigrid> možna jo hooked :-D
<h00ked> to by mozna odpovidalo :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to je on, to musi bejt on :)))
<xchullit> jinak dik že jste mě osočily jako r.hulána . mě taky přišel jako člověk co hledá nejviší priority
<WKate> nejvisi:)
<tigrid> nejviši :-D
<WKate> osocily? tu jsou sama devcata dnes?:)
<tigrid> hej nehral jsi to wow za shona ? :-D
<tigrid> na serveru vsetin-city :-D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: kua hledej aspon na tom google rychleji ty odpovedi, chytre stejnak uz nemas sanci se ukazat :P
<xchullit> no mam dilema co bych na vas vymyslel ,,napiju se na to
<tigrid> fajn a zustan u flasky
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> no ja se neukazuju
<tigrid> a FB máš ? :-D
<xchullit> n
<xchullit> moc mě to nebralo
<tigrid> že mně to nepřekvapuje
<h00ked> WKate: ja jsem :D
<WKate> :)
<WKate> me zas prekvapuje, ze vsichni fb mate :)
<xchullit> lidi dělaji že se znaji ,a pak se diví z větou ,,omg kdo to je ..divné že ,to je FB
<h00ked> tigrid: aby te chytil facebook je potreba pry IQ nad 20 no... :D
<tigrid> :-D
<xchullit> a nebo hláška ,,přítel co vás asi zná :D ...  do jaké miry ,žeby 1h ?
<tigrid> to je divne vic jak 20 určo mam ale z FB použivam jenom chat :-D
<WKate> a ja nemam ani dvacet:(
<tigrid> Wkate ale jsi chytřejší než xhulit
<WKate> me znas, jo?
<xchullit> nejlepší je mit jen ty co opravdu potřebuješ + zaměr  vše ostatní je podružný
<h00ked> WKate: no kdyz ho nechces, tak to znamena zase nad 100 IQ ale :D
<WKate> h00ked: :D
<h00ked> WKate: tam jsou takove dva mezniky
<tigrid> myslim že vetšina lidi je nad xhulit :-D
<tigrid> hooked bavíš se o FB jo ? :-D
<WKate> tigrid: jo, to jo:))
<h00ked> tigrid: no je myslim i nokia 3310 ale :D
<xchullit> na to se už nehraje mit  CIQ 0   na to už nehraje -.-
<h00ked> jo ty mas CIQ, to lecos vysvetluje :D
<WKate> :)))
<[ZOMB]> :))))
<tigrid> :D
<xchullit> FB je pouze jen využivání druhých pro případnou srandu -nudu  , heslo sni : neupinej se
<WKate> CretenIQ
<tigrid> ok využiji tvoji moudrost xhulit: nějakou stranku kde seženu dobre wallpapery s vlky a hlavně ne google seznam atd
<WKate> heslo sni :DDD
<WKate> kdo ho snedl? priznejte se
<xchullit> zní *
<xchullit> ICQ je IQ 0
<tigrid> šak ho sní neupinej se :-)
<xchullit> jj neupinej se na cizí :)
<tigrid> to je podle indianu jmeno
<xchullit> nebo budeš v budoucnu ztrádat
<tigrid> jako ty co
<h00ked> jj ztradat no :D
<WKate> :)
<WKate> h00ked: diky, zes me upozornil, at tu dneska jdu:)
<WKate> to je legrace
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> WKate: pro dobrou zabavu cokoli :p
 * [ZOMB] si o tom necha zdat ;)
<xchullit> je to prostě komedie -parodie ,ale irc je uplně off to raději už ten FB -face to face
<_Brano_> tyyyyy jo to je tu dnes ale rušno :D
<tigrid> nekdo rozvířil stojaté vody compiz efektů :-)
<h00ked> _Brano_: zdaaaarek :-)
<_Brano_> h00ked: zdaaaaarek :D
<_Brano_> už som to tu dávno nečítal :D
<_Brano_> v poslednej dobe si nestíham ani prdnúť .D
<h00ked> to pockej, az tu zacnou litat screenlety a conky :D
<xchullit> co je dobrá zábava ? drby - šušnáni , sem tam nicota ,.. nepříde vám to jako zmařený život ?
<h00ked> xchullit: od te doby co sem chodis tak ne :D
<yunife> *rofl*
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> a nebo ne dame si ho jako maskota :-
<tigrid> ok využiji tvoji moudrost xhulit: nějakou stranku kde seženu dobre wallpapery s vlky a hlavně ne google seznam atd
<FrostyX> zdarek
<xchullit> bavim je , jinak by seděly prděly a přemyšlely o bludech okolo linuxu.. woops
<h00ked> hoj
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> a moc se nesmej ,nebo budeš mit mozkovou příhodu :)
<FrostyX> jaj, prave jsem se chcel zeptat jestli tu byly nejake nove srandy a jak tak koukam tak urcite :-D
<tigrid> si piš :-D
<xchullit> děti to převedly do slova demence :)
<tigrid> ok využiji tvoji moudrost xhulit: nějakou stranku kde seženu dobre wallpapery s vlky a hlavně ne google seznam atd
<xchullit> tak to je věta do pranice ,hochu ,pot za mnou .
<tigrid> muj pot na něěěěj ! :-D
<[ZOMB]> bleskova reakce :D
<tigrid> ja jsem zvědavej jestli mi někdo odpovi na moji otázku
<xchullit> takže papírování máme za sebou ,,a tet si dáme pouzu ,hoši
<[ZOMB]> se na to prospim par hodin, gn L(
<[ZOMB]> :)
<tigrid> tak xhulit ne :-)
<tigrid> GN :-)
<yunife> kokos :-D
<yunife> ja tu mrem :-D
<h00ked> maminka rika, ze musis do postele, jinak zitra nebude vecernicek? :D
<tigrid> co ja byl dneska cely den hodny
<h00ked> tigrid: to nebylo na tebe :-)
<FrostyX> tigrid: jeste muzes zkusit bing ci co to je za zrudnost :-D
<h00ked> FrostyX: myslis okopirovane yahoo? :D
<tigrid> to jsem zkoušel ale nejde nastavit velikost a 1024*768 je nejvic :-D
<FrostyX> jake vetsi bys jeste chtel :-D
<tigrid> aspon na plochu :-D
<FrostyX> na moji sedne jak hrnec na prdel :-D. mas mit ntb :-D :-D 
<tigrid> voe ja mam NTB :-D
<WKate> tigrid: zkus Hejluv novy hledac :D
<h00ked> resite wallpaper?
<tigrid> hejluv ? :-D wtf
<WKate> http://www.milionovastranka.net/
<tigrid> jdu zkusit deviant art ted jsem to tu vyčet
<FrostyX> jestli to je 17" tak to neni notebook :-D
<tigrid> je to 15.6 :-P
<FrostyX> tak to jo :)
<h00ked> WKate: tohle by se ti mohlo libit http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky4utu.png
<tigrid> řeknu vam deviant zatim vede z toho co jsem prolezl :-)
<FrostyX> typek co bydli o par pokoju vedle ma ntb jak pristavaci plochu pro letadla. vzdycky vidim jak jde do skoly notebook s borcem - ne borec s notebookem. on je takovej prcek ze je to vetsi jak on :-D
<h00ked> WKate: bordelu na plose si nevsimej :D
<WKate> heh
<WKate> dobre
<WKate> taky ji mam na desktopu :)
<tigrid> ja ne :-)
<tigrid> jsem se to už odnaučil
<tigrid> ale zase mam bordel všude jinde jenom ne na ploše :-D
<WKate> ale ten bordel je teda impozantnti:)
<tigrid> pěknej tron :-)
<h00ked> WKate: ale stejne se mi vic libi ta blondyna, ikdyz potvora hraje na obe strany... :D
<WKate> ta je moc umela
<h00ked> WKate: ja mam plochu jako odkladiste a sem tam to nahazu do slozek... :D
<h00ked> to sice je no, ale :D
<WKate> jdu do postele
<WKate> mejte se
<tigrid> bb
<WKate> h00ked: jo a cetl jsi tu recenzi trona?:D
<FrostyX> ahoj
<WKate> co jsem vcera davala na twitter?
<h00ked> WKate: nn kouknu
<WKate> od toho magora, nastupce kaluzi :D
<WKate> koukni, to je maras:)
<h00ked> boha jeho jenom to ne
<tigrid> copak
<h00ked> me staci kaluza, to je pripad sam o sobe... :D
<xchullit> ja vypadám jako radek hulám
<xchullit> jen mam bradku a 2 IQ navic
<tigrid> dneska jsem rozchodil flash a jede mi i 1080 video na youtube heč :-D
<h00ked> no jdu se taky natahnout gn
<tigrid> gn
<xchullit> lol   píše o sobě je typickým příkladem nadčlověka, bytosti s nadpřirozenými schopnostmi, geniálním myšlením a téměř absolutní dokonalostí. Je to tvor vlastnostmi blížící se reinkarnaci samotného Boha
<FrostyX> h00ked: brou
<fraktik> tigrid - proč ne google?
<xchullit> to bych chtěl vidět jak by vyhrotil a po sleze zahrotil linux ..
<fraktik> v kombinaci s addonem Download Them All...
<tigrid> fraktik jakej google ? nechapu
<fraktik> na wallpapery
<tigrid> bo ten znam :-)
<fraktik> potahal jsem takhle tisíce pěknejch pozadí v přesně daném formátu (1600x1024 na můj 17palcovej noteb..)
<tigrid> ale ten addon neznam hele :-D
<tigrid> je normalne ke stažení ?
<fraktik> umí stáhnout zadaný typ ze stránky/serveru...
<fraktik> jasan
<fraktik> pro ff urcite
<xchullit> je přísnej ,ale je to tim že má lidi za blbce a naopak .
<tigrid> jop stejna krevni skupina
<xchullit> ale idiot asi nebude
<xchullit> protože pokut je člověk nad 30 je to jiná atida ..
<FrostyX> boze kdo je zas prisnej. omfg co to proboha meles. 
<tigrid> neh ho vyblejt prosimte pak bude zase klid
<xchullit> R. hulán
<xchullit> musim ho kontaktovat ,,nudese hodit
<xchullit> .
<tigrid> jo to udelej prosimte
<xchullit> bude
<FrostyX> ja vim, "do not feed trolls" ale to je konec toto
<tigrid> :-D
<xchullit> viš co je vůbec troll?
<xchullit> ty tele :)
<FrostyX> vystihujes definici docela dobre
<fraktik> taková ta příšerka co žije pod mostem?! ;-)
<fraktik> O:-)
<tigrid> :-D
<xchullit> myslím že mam daleko od toho to amerického slova
<tigrid> ja si myslim že ne :-D
<xchullit> příšera to je ale ne pod mostem
<FrostyX> no tak u irc
<xchullit> je to nahrada moralizace nadávek jako ty čučaku atd ,, proto se řiká troll
<xchullit> je to lepší a nijak to nepřepuje okolnost
<tigrid> fraktik ?
<xchullit> myslim že si dám pouzu ,,a neže bude drbat ,kuřátka , to pak bolí hlavička :)
<tigrid> JOO :-D
<FrostyX> no to me poser toto
<FrostyX> to by me vazne zajimalo co to je za borca. lidi priznejte se kdo z vas si z ostatnich dela prdel :-D
<tigrid> nvm on je jak perma zhulejen nebo ja fakt nvm
<tigrid> fraktik: jsi tu ?
<tigrid> cink je tu nekdo ? :-)
<fraktik> jo, ale na otázky bez otázky nevím proč reagovat ;-)
<tigrid> ja chtěl pomoct s tim addonem :-)
<fraktik> notak to máš smůlu :-D
<tigrid> jakto :-D
<fraktik> věštit neumím! ;-)
<tigrid> ne ale jak si stahneš všechny obrazky z toho seznamu na google ?
<tigrid> mně to vždy stahlo jenom tak 17
<fraktik> možná je to kombinací addonů (mám jich děsně moc)
<tigrid> hmm tak ja nechci :.-)
<fraktik> autoPager (ale to by mělo jít nastavit: nastavit počet zobrazených na stránku)
<fraktik> používáš klíčové slovo "size:"?
<tigrid> ne :-)
<xchullit> woops ..
<tigrid> snad se ještě někdy chytnem idu spat
<tigrid> gn všem
<xchullit> m
<fraktik> gn
<FrostyX> taky jdu. dobrou
<xchullit> jak hodně se znáte ,? VY
<lmojzis> Ahoj
<lmojzis> je tu někdo kdo by pomohl?
<freax> lmojzis: neptej se a rovnou napis svuj problem ;-)
<freax> lmojzis: jinak ahoj.. :)
<supersasho> sakra uz je zajtra, tak dobru vospolok
<lmojzis> Mám ubuntu 10.10 a když dám Fn+F9 (Vol Up), tak se to jakoby sekne, jako bych to držel a libnotify tu na mě bliká, že už je max volume... Klávesnice se sekne a musim dát Alt-Ctrl-F-něco abych se přepl do tty a pak zase zpět do TTY7 a pak už to seklé neni...
<lmojzis> a to samé FF FREW Play/Pause a Stop
<fraktik> co máš za ntb?
<lmojzis> Gigabyte iM
<lmojzis> sakra
<lmojzis> Gigabyte i1520M
<fraktik> něco takovédleho?
<fraktik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/338182
<fraktik> slyším prvně, ale zkouším googlovat: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+function+keys+problem
<lmojzis> chová se to jako bych třeba zmáčkl "j" ale místo toho to udělalo "jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj..."
<lmojzis> ale s Fn
<fraktik> afkhttp://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D773665&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20function%20keys%20stuck&ei=vEKaTdzjGsXBswbjvrzLCA&usg=AFQjCNF-GrMB8iv9h5l5w5fPByFSHQBQ9w&sig2=U7E-lF4OgrrKJSqgI4otZw&cad=rja ?
<fraktik> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+function+keys+stuck
<fraktik> AFK - jdu do sprchy
<lmojzis> a je to "zmáčklé" dokud necvaknu Ctrl-Alt-F2 a pak zas Ctrl-Alt-F7
<lmojzis> dokud to neudělám, klávesnice nereaguje
<lmojzis> tohle se blíží
<lmojzis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=998695
<lmojzis> Vlastně mám stejný symptomy...
<lmojzis> taky mi pak nejdou nabídky pravým tlačítkem
<freax> lmojzis: mozna by pomohlo kdybys pridal presnej model tvyho pc do /lib/udev/rules.d/95-keyboard-force-release.rules
<lmojzis> freax: a ten zjistim kde? dmidecode?
<freax> lmojzis: jo jodmidecode -s system-product-name
<freax> "dmidecode -s system-product-name
<lmojzis> lmojzis@lmojzis:~$ dmidecode -s system-product-name
<lmojzis> /dev/mem: Permission denied
<lmojzis> lmojzis@lmojzis:~$ sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<lmojzis> [sudo] password for lmojzis: 
<lmojzis> i1520M
<lmojzis> co dopsat?
<lmojzis> padlo mi to
<lmojzis> Model je i1520M (dle dmidecode)
<lmojzis> freax: 
<lmojzis> co mam dopsat do toho rules
<freax> presne tohle: i1520M 
<lmojzis> jen to a nic víc?
<lmojzis> Dopsal jsem to na předposlední pozici
<freax> lmojzis: zkus dopsat jen model a restartovat.. jestli to nepujde, mozna si budes muset pohrat s keymapou jako je to popsany v komentu na zacatku souboru /lib/udev/rules.d/95-keyboard-force-release.rules ..tohle sem jeste nikdy nemusel resit, takze me nic jinyho nenapada.. sry..
<freax> lmojzis: jestli tohle ani keymapa nepomuze, nebo s tim budes mit problemy, zkus se zeptat jeste zejtra, kdy tu nebudou vsichni dead ;-)
<lmojzis> jj diky
<lmojzis> resim to s Yagoo z @ubuntu
<freax> lmojzis: nebo ten problem postnout na forum.. tam je mnohem vic lidi.. 
<freax> lmojzis: jasny... taky reseni.. tam je lidi kopice :)
<lmojzis> až moc
<lmojzis> nedá se tam nic řešit
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-05
<lmojzis> nechámu k čeu to je
<lmojzis> bych udělal tickety
<freax> lmojzis: musis odchytit nejakou dobrou dusi a pak septat no.. :)
<lmojzis> to prave delam
<h00ked> bry den
<h00ked> dneska by to slo
<areon> aa konečne tu neni ten kokot!
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> nema regnuty nick :D
<areon> h00ked,  joooo asi si udelam nick smrt xchulitovy :d
<h00ked> krucinal, stavet web na word pressu nebyl az tak dobry napad... :D
<tigrid> bry jitro
<Leskoo> tigrid, zdravicko :)
<tigrid> copak xhulit tu neni ? :-D
<h00ked> zaplatpanbuh neni :D
<h00ked> ROzbil se mi notebook.
<h00ked> A co mu je?
<tigrid> tak co kdo už kvuli němu přešel na win přiznejte se :-d
<h00ked> Je to Acer...
<h00ked> :D:D:D:D
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<tigrid> tak to je neopravitelne prej :-D
<h00ked> tigrid: ja uz od rana instaluju win vsude kde to jde, za chvili je nacpu i do lednicky :D
<tigrid> fajn bude mít radost :-D
<h00ked> ale nahodou na lednicku se to hodi...
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<tigrid> a do auta fotáku bys nechtel win ? :-d
<h00ked> neco spustis a hned to mrzne imho idealni produkt :D
<tigrid> hmm ale dnešní win už tak nemrznou což je škoda :-D
<h00ked> uz mam v hodinkach vistu
<h00ked> a zvladaj hodinu za dvacet minut hec :D
<tigrid> .-D :-D
<tigrid> nahodou ja win používám :-)
<tigrid> ale ne moc aktivně ale používám :-D
<h00ked> ja uz jsem tak pres rok imho od win kompletne odloucen
<h00ked> do skoly nam dali arch, v praci letime na debianu a gentoo, doma ubuntu a na ntb arch... :-)
<tigrid> to ani kdybych chtěl :-D všichni okolo win a co chvilu jim něco nejde :-)
<h00ked> kdyz nejde, tak googluj :D
<tigrid> mohl bys mi stručně popsat arch ? :-)
<h00ked> jako takove servisni zasahy nepocitam
<tigrid> to jsou take lamy přes kompy že to nema vyznam jim psat at použijou google ;-)
<h00ked> to tak 2-3 hodky tydne u win ztravim no, ale to jsou opravy, to se nepocita :D
<h00ked> popsat arch? hm...
<h00ked> moje prvni zkusenost: "dopice, kurva, prooooc, neeeeeee" :D
<tigrid> co to ? :-D
<h00ked> nevim no, imho mozna i o trosku jednodussi nez ubuntu asi, ale je to spis o rucni kompilaci ty vyhody...
<h00ked> a instalace je o trosku slozitejsi, jinak imho porovnatelne, hned po instalaci nemas plnohodnotny system, ale stavis podle sebe
<tigrid> takže to není pro uplně začátečníky co :-)
<h00ked> ale jo, akorat staci cist a zvladne to imho kazdy ;)
<tigrid> ja mněl problemy i s ubuntu hele :-D
<tigrid> co jsem toho pročet aby to šlo jak chci ja :-D
<h00ked> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/58334
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<tigrid> ja to nepochopil :-D jako myslela "řádek" ?
<h00ked> terminal
<tigrid> wtf divná baba :-D
<h00ked> klasika http://bash.org/?330261 :D
<tigrid> hehe ten je ale dobrej :-D
<tigrid> hooked co ty děláš vubec za praci ?
<h00ked> taky klasika http://bash.org/?400459 :p
<h00ked> IRC is just multiplayer notepad.
<h00ked> poslusne hlasim, ze jsem linux administrator :D
<tigrid> hmm se nekdo ma :-D to jsi fakt mezi linuxem často, ja tu jsem snad jedinej tučnák :-D
<tigrid> myslim na Å¡kole :-)
<h00ked> jo no, to ja mel na stredni podobne, tam jsme byli mozna dva :D
<h00ked> s jednim profesorem ale.. :D
<tigrid> hmm ale ja jsem na VÅ   :-D
<tigrid> nepočitám adminy ty neznam :-)
<h00ked> no ja si dodelavam VOS a tam nas uz je vic no, ikdyz tam je celkem hojnost jablickaru
<tigrid> VOS ?
<tigrid> jo jablek je tu taky dost :-D
<h00ked> vyssi odborna
<tigrid> jo tak :-) a co že jsi šel na VOS?
<h00ked> chci byt diplomovana svine :D
<tigrid> ja myslel že to je ukončené maturitou jenom hele :-)
<h00ked> kdepak, DiS je az po VOS :D
<tigrid> co budeš mit za titul :-)
<h00ked> DiS :D
<tigrid> tve DiS ? :-D to je zase co 
<h00ked> diplomovany specialista :D
<h00ked> v prekladu do cestiny "diplomovana svine" :D
<tigrid> a co budeš mit za dimplom ? :-)
<h00ked> xchullite? :D
<tigrid> tu neni ne ?
<h00ked> no jen aby :D
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> a budeš mít nějaky titul až skončíš ?
<h00ked> jo
<h00ked> DiS :D
<h00ked> pokud absolvuju :D
<tigrid> hmm tak to vubec neznam :-D
<h00ked> dyt ti to tady asi pul hodiny pisu co to je :D
<tigrid> jo dimplomovana svine ale ve skutečnosti co to znamena :-D
<h00ked> diplomovany specialista
<h00ked> vole... cti :D
<tigrid> ja myslel že si děláš prdel :-D
<h00ked> jdu radsi do prace... :D
<tigrid> ja myslel ze jsi v praci :-D
<h00ked> ne
<tigrid> tve ja už sedim ve škole :-D
<h00ked> no vidis
<tigrid> hmm bohužel
<tigrid> a ranní přednáška oničom 
<tigrid> krapek ticho :-)
<supersasho> no po vcerajsku mi aj vyhovuje :)
<supersasho> sa tu ten troll moc rozbehol
<tigrid> :-D a už jsi na win doufam hele 
<tigrid> :-D
<supersasho> no samozrejme, win8 mam nainstalovany :)
<tigrid> :-D
<supersasho> ach uz ma stve restartovat stale router.. musim zistit preco sa mi neda pripojit z mobilu
<xchullit> klasika ..
<xchullit> zdar ztradalové :)
<starejbar> jsem mel nejaky flashback :D
<starejbar> jsem se connectnul a byl jsem tu sam :D
<starejbar> jsem se upa vydesil
<xchullit> ze mě ja vim ,neměl si raní sraní ?..
<starejbar> vim?
<starejbar> netusite nekdo proc je po me imrvere vyzadovano heslo kdyz chci tisknout pres sit? 
<starejbar> si asi budu muset udelat nejaky tripismenkovy at to jde rychlejc :D
<starejbar> jinak na vim jsem dneska slysel hymnu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLyLynCMz8I :P"
<starejbar> a navic vsichni afkujou
<starejbar> jako jak si to predstavujete? clovek si sem de pro moralni podporu a prd
<supersasho> starejbar: vsetci nie :)
<starejbar> ne ze by mi vadila samomluva
<starejbar> to ja si zas vystacim
<starejbar> ha
<starejbar> chjo
<supersasho> ked moralnu, tak potom: starejbar zvladnes to, neboj sa :)
<starejbar> du afk
<starejbar> :D
<supersasho> no pekne
<supersasho> ja momentalne zistujem, preco sa mi spusta 6 instancii apachu
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: h00ked Amynka vy ste taki zbehli v tomto, napada vas preco? okrem toho ze mam zle nastaveny config :-D
<supersasho> hm, prazdny httpd.conf by mozno vysvetloval preco mi nechce zobrazit vykonat php :-D
<supersasho> starejbar: uz viem jak si to myslel s tou samomluvou :)
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> ale pomaha to ze?
<supersasho> jj, je to urcite ulavenie, ze som sa mohol niekomu zdvoverit so svojim problemom :)
<supersasho> ale velakrat ked tu nejaky napisem, tak si nan po chvili aj odpoviem :)
<supersasho> aj ked je niekedy fajn sa ucit z cudzich chyb, tak niekedy proste treba spravit aj tie vlastne a poucit sa z nich
<supersasho> v tomto pripade to vyzera ze idem preinstalovat cely apache php mysql
<supersasho> a2enmod php5
<supersasho> Module php5 already enabled
<supersasho> ale aj tak to nechce fungovat >:o
<supersasho> naco je dobry balik php5-cgi?
<Amynka> co zas?
<supersasho> no uz som si zistil ze na co sluzi
<supersasho> This package provides the /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5 CGI interpreter built for use in Apache 2 with mod_actions, or any other CGI httpd that supports a similar mechanism.
<supersasho> kazdopadne mi stale nefunguje na localhoste php
<supersasho> som ho po prechode z lucid na maverick nepotreboval a zrejme som si to rozbil pri tom upgrade, tak zistujem ze co a kde
<supersasho> uz som si aj do httpd.conf zapisal aby pracovalo s php subormi a restartol apache ale stale nic
<starejbar> ja vim co s tim je
<freax> je to rozbity co? :D
<starejbar> jak to vis?
<supersasho> ani neviete jak moc set mi pomohli :-D
<starejbar> taky bych rekl
<h00ked> supersasho: httpd.conf je uplne na picu, ja ho mam taky prazdny ;)
<supersasho> h00ked: a kam potom zadefinovat "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3 .php" ?
<h00ked> apache2.conf tusim
<supersasho> idem skusit :)
<supersasho> naco je dobre mat tolko krat spusteny apache? vidim ze tu mam startservers 5
<supersasho> no na localhoste nebudem mat asi velku zataz, tak tam dam nizsie cislo, asi aj maxclients
<supersasho> pisem to sem, aby ste mi ked tak povedali ze robim magorinu :)
<h00ked> no me to odpovida poctu veci co mam na serveru
<h00ked> resp. zapisu v /etc/hosts
<supersasho> hm, tak to mne stacia 2 instancie
<supersasho> ale aj tak mi nejde to php a uz mam pocit ze pomoze len zrusit vsetko a dat nanovo, ale tomu by som sa chcel vyhnut
<h00ked> nevim no, ja instaloval server asi dva roky zpatky a od ty doby jen obcas hrabnu do konfiguraku, takze... :D
<supersasho> zavidim "0
<supersasho> :)
<starejbar> format c: :D
<supersasho> no asi len apt-get purge apache2 php5 atd. :)
<starejbar> heh jsem teď objevil na rootu sekci /dev/null, to se clovek pobavi .)
<starejbar> co clovek v praci z nudy nenajde 
<starejbar> http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=1615.0
<FrostyX> michal-20 ... ten spamoval roota taky celkem dlouho. 
<starejbar> jj ale tenle dotaz respektive odpovedi me fakt pobavily
<FrostyX> jj :-D tenhle topic byl dobrej :-D
<starejbar> hlavne Radovanovy odpovedi
<xchullit> přišel jsem o něco ,?-.-
<starejbar> je ktrasny jak vdzy na konci je prispevek od krcmare s rozloucenim na 30 dni
<xchullit> WOT
<xchullit> tak co dneska na vás vymyslet ,hoši :D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: dneska si vylis pakoni, je krasne, jdu ven :P
<xchullit> je vidět ,že nexeš jen tak přeživat a čekat na smrt
<xchullit> :D
<starejbar> kurna taky bych sel ven nesmrdet v praci
<FrostyX> ja smrdim na intru a taky nemam co delat. parim CoD
<starejbar> leda bych si sbalil notes a sedl si pred firmou na chodnik :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<starejbar> hmm CoD
<xchullit> snad vám nevadí to jaký jste , a nekde to žije víc
<xchullit> mě když bylo 20-25 tak jsem byl věčně v prdeli ,pokoj jsem znal jen jako spací místnost :D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: a ted uz jen cekas na smrt? ... uz aby to bylo!
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> defakto je jasné že člověk nad 30 už má slabší dispozice
<xchullit> ikdyž ja rád ,fotbal ,posilku a nebo freeride
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: nezapomen na "srat lidi" ;)
<FrostyX> xchullit: hele a cim se vlastne zivis ?
<xchullit> přeci by si to netoleroval ,že ,irc je jen sektor ničeho .jsem vyplod fantazie
<xchullit> a čim se živiš ty ? holobrádku
<FrostyX> studuju
<[ZOMB]> to obcas lidi na intru delaj ne? se mozna pletu ale :D
<xchullit> budte trošku lidštější ,nebudte tak zaujatý ,,život je jen jeden
<FrostyX> xchullit: neodpovedel si mi. to je neslusne
<[ZOMB]> prave proto ze je zivot jen jeden, tak si nenecham rozesrat nejakym MS a jejich windows :P
<[ZOMB]> odpovida jen na co chce, takze bych praktikoval to same :)
<xchullit> myslim že pláčeš na cizim hrobem ,
<[ZOMB]> to je n koho?
<starejbar> hou koukám pan starý zkušenný :D
<xchullit> na to co dělám je ještě čas , pohraj si sníma
<xchullit> :)
<starejbar> lidi podme se poradne dohadat :D
<starejbar> brutal flame
<starejbar> vsichni jste blazni jen ja jsem letadlo :D
<[ZOMB]> mozna to umi jen nase zaostale IRC, ale vis, ono se da i odkazovat nekomu co pises xchullit :P
<xchullit> tet nechápu
<[ZOMB]> starejbar: tak fofrem uvolni runway nebo to do tebe napalim :P
<starejbar> [ZOMB]: uz frcim
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: ja uz par dni, z toho si nic nedelej :P
<starejbar> vraaauuuuuum
<xchullit> když vás to už nebaví zahrajte si kuličky
<[ZOMB]> udelej dulek neasi
<starejbar> cvrnk
<[ZOMB]> !kulicky
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: nauc Auroru kulicky, at muzem cvrnkat :D
<h00ked> mas script? :D
<[ZOMB]> ne :D
<[ZOMB]> a pujdu na kafe, takze nic nepisu a nehledam :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ja ted delam na jednom projektu, takze mozna potom napisu ;)
<h00ked> tam hodim random 1-9 a bude to :D
<[ZOMB]> :o
<xchullit> kafe , to budeš jak kámoš co je žijej na 5kafí deně ,jinak by měl stav mrtvoly
<[ZOMB]> btw jen tak do davu: co pouzivate za video player? default totema nebo nekdo radsi svuj ...
<[ZOMB]> jo dam jich dost :)
<xchullit> musí to být music organizer
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: nejvic asi vlc covece..
<starejbar> hmm tak video uz jsem hodne dlouho nepustel, jedine z webu 
<xchullit> obyč player je už nemodní
<[ZOMB]> xnevim co ma spolecnyho s videem, ale dobrej pokus
<starejbar> ale jinak asi vlc
<starejbar> jeste mplayer mopzna
<[ZOMB]> jn, taky vyuzivam vlc a smplayer, ale nemuzu se porad pro jeden rozhoupat :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: vlc v ctrl+h rezimu :)
<xchullit> ja jsem spíš na to xbmc ,to má nejviší prioritu
<xchullit> +
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: si nepamatuju zkratky
<FrostyX> tohle je jedina :-D
<FrostyX> vsak vyzkousej
<starejbar> :D
<h00ked> a ted jak pojmenovat db.... :D
<h00ked> to je vzdycky babo rad
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jo tu jedinou si pamatuju, ale jako ta mi nestaci :)
<FrostyX> vsak posouvani + volume si nahazes na sipky a co vic potrebujes
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: treba od toho co obsahuje?
<h00ked> no to delam prave nerad :D
<[ZOMB]> njn :d
<starejbar> h00ked: a co cervena_karkulka? :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jeee, proc to neni def kua, skiny k h... vsechny co jsem nasel a GTK neprevezme :/
<xchullit> a pro poo ..vyjmenujte top 5 ubuntu soft ,,opravdu lahudky ? prosím
<h00ked> ja premyslel spis o vlhka_dira :D
<starejbar> :D
<h00ked> nebo cerna_dira, ale nestavim to na drupalu, takze to by neodpovidalo :D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: proc ubuntu? to budou nejky sracky stejnak ... center software,gnome, a pod picoviny
<starejbar> xchullit: xterm a pak uz je to jedno
<[ZOMB]> starejbar: tak to sakra neni :D
<xchullit> 1 softík ti stačí ? ..wait ..stoupni si sem
<FrostyX> normalne lidi, ja se nudim :-D
<FrostyX> to se mi uz delsi dobu nestalo :-D
<starejbar> mno ja se nenudim ackoli bych se radeji nudil
<FrostyX> j, to taky vzdycky rikam :-D
<FrostyX> nicmene uz par hodin nemam do ceho rejpnout a je to nejaky divny :-D
<h00ked> aha, takze podle mych pozadavku 0 matches... takze hura zavolat grafikovi :D
<[ZOMB]> mno tak snad porazim, se zas sekam :D btw starejbar v xtermu bash bych rad docela :)
<h00ked> jdu si taky pro kafe 
<starejbar> neni nad to shodit x server a je klid :)
<starejbar> mno to kafe je dobrej napad
<starejbar> kurna musim se pochvalit
<xchullit> je tu nekdo kdo experimentuje z tim xbmc ?
<FrostyX> jasne, vsichni
<starejbar> za prvy nevvim co to je a ze druhy me to urazi
<xchullit> nevědět co je xbmc ? luxusní mediacenter malých mazlíčků
<FrostyX> ja to pravidelne pouzivam na stopadesati pocitacich, televizi a mobilu
<xchullit> ok
<starejbar> xbmc vim co je ale co je to experimentuje
<xchullit> je to jediná výhoda pro linuxi ,protože jinak to už multimediálně nejde na linuxu
<FrostyX> samozrejme ze nejde. uplne vsechny linuxacke audio / video prehravace jsou uplne k nicemu
<xchullit> dost lidí vyžaduje nadstandandartní prvky profi verzí a tyhle lidi to sice rozebraly ale je to spíš TV soft
<xchullit> já osobně preferuju xbmc a už bych neměnil za nic
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: nevis jestli muzu spustit pres sudo vim /cesta/k/textaku pricemz aby se mi pouzil config vima mojeho uzivatele a ne roota ? :-D
<yunife> FrostyX, myslis sudo su <username> ?
<tigrid> hojte
<FrostyX> myslim to, ze budu chtit editovat nejaky systemovy config - treba /etc/fstab (prvni co me napad) a budu to chtit editovat VIMem. jenze na rootovi nemam svuj config pro VIM, proto bych jakoby chtel pouzit ten od meho uzivatele
<FrostyX> tigrid: hoj
<yunife> FrostyX, mozna by stacilo skopirovat konfig z tvojho uctu pre root :-)
<FrostyX> to nechci :-D. zajimalo me, jestli to jde tak jak jsem rikal
<tigrid> copak že take ticho xhulit tu není ? :-D
<FrostyX> je. pred chvili jsme rozebirali, ze nejlepsi multimedialni prehravac na svete je xbmc
<starejbar> :D
<tigrid> jej jdu pozde co :-D a ani jsem o nem neslyšel čoveče
<yunife> tigrid, nejsi sam
<FrostyX> a ja myslel ze jsem jedinej mimo. naposled kdyz o tom mluvil, tak jsem se musel aspon na screeny kouknout
<tigrid> jaký screeny ?
<tigrid> mysliš ty mluvící LCD obrazovky ? :-d :-D
<FrostyX> google xbmc obrazky :-D
<tigrid> jo tak :-)
<FrostyX> staci ti 10 sec a vis vse co potrebujes vedet
<yunife> hehe to je fakt media center, netusim k cemu by som to ja pouzil, zbytecnost pre mna :-D
<tigrid> ok to preziju :-D
<tigrid> jaj :-D
<tigrid> taky jsem kukal :-D
<xchullit> si připadám jak ve filmu muži v černém ,,táák hoši uděláme oční test
 * yunife dneska ma pokazeny zaludok a nevie s ceho :(
<xchullit> to co máte na pc neni linux ale ,W7 ...
<tigrid> tve to je na lamera :-D
<yunife> xchullit, fakt? odkedy vo W7 horia okna pri zatvarani?? :-D
<xchullit> jo a dojdete si k doktorovi pod kopcem
<yunife> by som rad vedel, ci mu za to aspon bill plati, ked to tu tak preferuje :-D
<tigrid> :-D
<yunife> co to, muzilla sa chce zbavit thunderbirdu? :-D
<xchullit> vy nepoužíváte google ,či co ..nejste ještě ze staré planety ?
<yunife> xchullit, o cem to zase mluvis?? 
<xchullit> nekdo tu řekl že google nepouživá
<tigrid> ty
<xchullit> já ho mam ,jako primary
<yunife> asi tak, ty pouzivam microsoft produkty, tak nemozes pouzivat google na vyhladavanie ale bing aby si bol cool
<xchullit> bing je stupidní
<tigrid> počkej dyt je od microsoftu
<yunife> neverim
<FrostyX> ja zasadne bing pouzivam. je super. a xbmc pro prehravani to je jasne.
<yunife> on nadava na microsoft produkt :-D
<xchullit> jsem snad bill :D
<tigrid> nee :-D
 * FrostyX doufa ze vsechno co rekne berete s nadsazkou
<supersasho> ty si slechtic, de bill
<tigrid> :-D .-D .-D
<FrostyX> supersasho: nice :-D
<yunife> +1
<xchullit> nice one
<yunife> supersasho, ty mas ATInu ze jo?
<supersasho> yunife: zial ano
<yunife> supersasho, a co ako slape?
<supersasho> yunife: fungovat funguje
<supersasho> ale co sa tyka ovladacov tak nic moc
<yunife> supersasho, zvazujem ci is do ATI alebo radsej NVIDIU zvolit :-D
<supersasho> yunife: nvidiu rozhodne
<FrostyX> supersasho: ale posledni dobou uz to neni tak spatne ne ? obcas jsem bootl nejake live distro na notes kde mi predtim atina delala hroznej bordel a beha to solidne
<FrostyX> yunife: nvidiu na 100%
<yunife> nj :-D
<supersasho> iked je pravda, ze amd zacalo zhanat asi 1000 koderov co robia s opengl a linuxakov nejakych, tak ale neviem co od toho cakat :)
<yunife> zeby zazrak?
<supersasho> FrostyX: no fglrx su stale dost onicom, ale open ovladace sa daju
<FrostyX> aha
<supersasho> yunife: ja uz na zazraky neverim ked sa to tyka amd/ati :)
<yunife> jedna vec ma serie, ze to lenovo ma cerveny zadny kryt :-D
<FrostyX> kupujes takovou nejakou tu malou krabicku ne ?
<FrostyX> ty 13" byly tusim cervene :-D
<yunife> 15,4 to je 
<yunife> slusna zostava 
<FrostyX> ukaz :)
<yunife> dokonca 15.6 :-D
<yunife> http://www.alza.sk/lenovo-ideapad-z560-cerveny-d227416.htm
<supersasho> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTIwNA
<yunife> supersasho, no co musia niecim potesit linuxovu komunitu 
<FrostyX> yunife: ten je paradni
<yunife> inac si vstimnite, ze je v kategorii i3 a pri tom tam je i5 :-D
<FrostyX> akorat skoda leskleho displeje
<yunife> tych par krat co ten display pouzijem to bude v poho :-D
<FrostyX> :-D
<yunife> radeji si to doma hodim na monitor :-D
<FrostyX> tak to ja se bez booku nehnu :-D
<yunife> no neviem, u nas na prednaskach tam sadnu typkovia s notasmi
<yunife> polka otovri facebook a stale tak preklikava stranky, nic uzitocne tam nevidim na tom 
<supersasho> yunife: vyzera to byt pekna masinka :)
<yunife> a druha polka sa tam hra hry na tom :-D
<FrostyX> to je jasny, ale oni sou divni :-D
<supersasho> na paladina level 84 urcite zbalia nejaku holku :-D
<yunife> ale viete co wowko uz moc nehravaju
<yunife> teda nevidavam
<yunife> teraz zacali davat W3+FT po sieti :-D
<FrostyX> yunife: nerikej 2x nebo si to taky budu muset zahrat :-D
<yunife> :-D
<supersasho> FrostyX: ty teraz tusim drvis CoD4 ci nie?
<yunife> zeby sme dali parbu? :-D
<FrostyX> supersasho: jj CoD4 hraju
<yunife> ja som uz nehral ani nepamatuju :-D
<supersasho> ja som to naposledy hral, vtedy jak som sa ta tu pytal na nick.. som ta tam potom vecer hladal a odvtedy som to uz nezapol :)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> yunife: ja skoro 2 roky v kuse nehral. to bylo to obdobi co jsem presel na linux a ati nedavala ani gnome natoz hry. pak sem na ten notes hodil winy a tak nejak me to obcas premuze a neco tam zapnu
<yunife> :-D
<FrostyX> tak jsem prave nainstaloval libreoffice. zda se mi to, nebo ty ikonky v toolbaru jsou brutalne velike a vleze se mi tam polovina veci
<supersasho> neviem, mne sa zdaju normalne
<xchullit> doufám ze neopuživate adium
 * starejbar absolutne nestiha 
<supersasho> starejbar: to protoze si starej :-D
<xchullit> koukám už tu máte bota ..wwopps
<xchullit> adium ,,holub is dead   RIP
<supersasho> novejbar: uvidis jak ti to teraz pojde :)
<xchullit> nechcete mě pozvat na něco abstraktního z oblasti linuxu
<supersasho> novy wordpress vysiel a ja sa musim babrat s joomlou, ach jaj
<xchullit> softy nesofty ,tohle se nezastavi za rok budeš už jinde
 * novejbar furt nic
<FrostyX> supersasho: http://2imgs.com/2i/i/4d9b44cf/56feb37c6c1033f9b1588ad37ffa1f24/ca7bf2d80b.f.png
<supersasho> no bud si zmapoval moje vedomosti z bash skriptovania alebo sa mi nezobrazuje obrazok :)
<FrostyX> :-D dpc tyhle uploady obrazku :-D
<supersasho> dropbox public :)
<FrostyX> nemam
<supersasho> tak hocico ine :)
<FrostyX> a tu http://svetobrazku.cz/upload/images/bfi1302018042b.png ?
<supersasho> aha, no tak to mas naozaj nejake velke :)
<FrostyX> pohraju si s firewallem na intru a udelam si nejaky prostor na httpd :)
<FrostyX> je to nejake velke ze :-D
<FrostyX> jsem musel vyhazet pulku tlacitek aby se mi tam vlezly ty odrazky
<supersasho> no ja to mam hadam o polovicu mensie :)
<FrostyX> mno, kouknu do nastaveni
<FrostyX> az dodelam vypisky z tech blbosti
<FrostyX> co tam mam otevrene
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> hm preco mam pocit ze predosli admin nenastavil na mysql databaze utf-8
 * supersasho ma zly pocit z kodovania
<xchullit> utf8 :)
<FrostyX> to proto aby sis uzil co nejvice srandy
<xchullit> no hlavně je to aby si nebyl za vola ..
<xchullit> já mam trillian a tam je utf8 intergrální
<xchullit> psaní bez čárek a háčků člověka degradují ..
<supersasho> pouzivanie cudzich termitov sposobuje velke rizoto
<supersasho> kazdopadne utf-8 tam je uz nastavene a vsetko frci
<FrostyX> proc mam pocit ze on mluvi o databazi a ty o nejakem IM klientovi :-D
<supersasho> no lebo je to tak :-D
<supersasho> aspon mam pocit ze trillian je nejaky IM
<FrostyX> supersasho: jestli se ti nerozsypal soucasny text, tak je to super :)
<xchullit> čeština je jako japonština , špatně se dekoduje a učí
<FrostyX> ja to ted hodil do googlu a vyskocilo na me nejaky IM
<supersasho> FrostyX: :)
<xchullit> IM je ,ale Aio a to stačí
<supersasho> no ja som to len zistoval tak ze som dal dokelu non-utf-8 instalacku sql a fungovalo to :) to bolo pre mna dolezite :)
<xchullit> mě trillian dal novou vizi je to jako mít 25klientů v jednom ..a to som XEL
<FrostyX> jjj, to je super, zvlast kdyz jsi v tom prihlaseny beztak jen na ICQ :-D
<xchullit> myslím že né
<xchullit> icq je už jen pro ty nejmenší co se chechtají pro nic , nejlepší je fb
<xchullit> ale i tak žádná slááva ..
<FrostyX> :-D :-D :-D
<xchullit> to musel být smích ..na tady maš zrcátko ,mrkni se na sebe
<FrostyX> dobry to je.
<FrostyX> nijak jsem se pri mlaceni hlavou o stul neporanil
<xchullit> četl jsem že nekdo se tak smál že mu prask mozek , pak měl pernamentní demenci
<FrostyX> to by ses musel vic snazit abych se tak moc rozesmal :)
<FrostyX> jdu na veceri. zatim se mejte
<supersasho> maj sa
<areon> h00ked,  cau az tu bdues pls ozvy se mi :)
<h00ked_> hele, xchulit tu neni yahooo :D
<FrostyX> hm, nejak se zlepsil signal. ted vas chytam i v posilce :-D
<areon> h00ked,  hoked pls mam otazku  jak dlouho trvá nez ti pay pal posle tu platbu na overeni karty
<[ZOMB]> pisou to tam mg
 * starejbar zjistil ze zmena nicku nic neresi
<areon> má nekdo zkusenosti z paypal?
<freax> aaaah!!! do pr*ele!!!! zase sem si smazal playlist v mocp, protoze to ma podobnou zkratku jako prepinani ploch... :-/ uz s tim budu muset neco udelat...
<[ZOMB]> freax: tam se neda ulozi?
<[ZOMB]> >t
<freax> da... ale vzdycky na to zapomenu kdyz si nejakej udelam.. :/
<supersasho> areon: ja, co by si potreboval?
<areon> jak dlouho trvá ta 1. platba jak jsi strhnout tech 1 dolar? aby overili katu ?
<areon> kartu
<supersasho> kuknem sa ale tusim to bolo 2-3 dni, isty som si neni w8
<areon> ok
<supersasho> areon: tak vyzera ze to bolo 5 dni
<areon> ok dik
<areon> :-)
<starejbar> areon: taky mam pocit ze to byl tak ten tyden
<areon> ok si to zakladam kvuli ebay :-)
<freax> nevedel by jste prosim vas nekdo jak prikazem v shellu simulovat enter, nebo jak spustit screen bez ty uvodni obrazovky, ktera se musi odentrovat? 
<supersasho> freax ktoru uvodnu obrazovku myslis?
<freax> supersasho: tu co zacina "Screen version...." a konci "[Press Space or Return to end.]"
<supersasho> hm a ta sa ti objavuje kde, bo vobec netusim ktoru myslis :-D
<freax> kdyz spustim screen, tak se mi objevi tahle obrazovka, kterou musim odentrovat aby se mi vratil prompt a ja moh v tom screenu pracovat...
<FrostyX> freax: startup_message off
<FrostyX> do .screenrc
<freax> FrostyX: supeeeer!!! tohle sem presne potreboval.. :) dik moc...
<FrostyX> nz
<supersasho> mne az teraz doplo ze myslel aplikaciu screen :) stale som to bral ako vseobecne slovo :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<freax> :)
<starejbar> padla mizim mejte se fanfarove
<h00ked> bleh ty vole
<h00ked> prave jsem nastavoval nejaky NAS gentoo paskvil, to bych vam nepral...
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravie
<xchullit> gugus
<[ZOMB]> psst
<[ZOMB]> vidis, si ho polekal ...
<tigrid> bry večír :-)
<xchullit> at je to jak chce u pc sedí 5miliard lidí
<h00ked> zdarek
<[ZOMB]> tobe taky
<areon> xchullit,  si delas srandu 5 miliard?
<xchullit> víš co je to zeměkoule ?
<xchullit> :D
<tigrid> to si rad počtu :-D
<h00ked> zemekoule, z tebe koule, z neho koule... :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<tigrid> z nás koule :-D
<h00ked> a z xch... ctverec :D
<tigrid> :-D
<xchullit> vychrchlej plíce a zase si sedni ..
<tigrid> ne xhulit mne by zajimalo jak si prisel na to ze 5 mild lidi sedi u kompu
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: dneska sem instaloval eggdropa na nejaky NAS, kde bylo nejak osekane/upravene gentoo, to byl porod ti reknu... :D
<h00ked> tigrid: 5mld lidi se pred nim schovava doma? :D
<tigrid> a my jsme ta elita co ho drzi od civiliizace ? :-D
<xchullit> né to byla jen sranda , ale stejně mi příde že alespon milirda sedí u pc ..znuděně ,
<spectrum1> jj civilizace, neni nic horsiho ;-)
<h00ked> civilizace je pekny zlo....
<xchullit> člověk je ok, ale lidi jsou škodlivý zvířata
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
 * spectrum1 prijit sem nejaky normal, tak si rekne, ze jsme pekny magori ;-)
<h00ked> se smej twl, ja myslel, ze to po dvou hodinach vzdam :D
<areon> spectrum1,  souhlas
<spectrum1> no tak 2 hodiny je docela slusny vykon ;-)
<h00ked> slusny?
<spectrum1> jj 
<h00ked> normalne mam eggdropa za deset minut :D
<spectrum1> nj, kazdy tomu rikame jinak ;-)
<h00ked> instalace, konfigurace spusteni a nacpani par scriptama :D
<gr4viton> jaky je váš názor.. kolik tak GB si vyhranit pro ubuntu či archlinux? pro ubu mi 15 přestává stačit :) asi moc instaluju a málo removuju 
<h00ked> 15GB ram? :D
<tigrid> souhlasim ja mam 20 pro ubuntu :-D
<h00ked> jo takhle servery :D
<tigrid> heč nastahoval jsem 64 vlků :-)
<h00ked> no me jede na jedny masine ubuntu 10.04 server na 600MHz CPU a 128MB ram takze... :D
<tigrid> a jak to tam jede ? :-)
<h00ked> dobre
<h00ked> mam udelany router takovyhle :-)
<tigrid> zbytečně silne na router ne ?
<h00ked> bohuzel, nic slabsiho doma nemam :D
<tigrid> tak koupit za par korun :-)
<h00ked> jo a zapomel jsem dodat 13GB HDD :D
<h00ked> proc kupovat kdyz mam doma
<tigrid> to máš jak NAS :-D
<h00ked> 100W zdroj to utahne a to staci :-)
<tigrid> nvm abys ušetřil za elektriku ? :-)
<spectrum1> cez se topi v  penezich a vy byste setrili .. ;-)
<h00ked> tak 80W zdroj u NAS nebo 100W u pc... to uz je jedno, tak si jednou za mesic koupim o krabicku cigaret min no :D
<tigrid> :-D tak když na to máš why not :-)
<spectrum1> pak kvlu tem co setri se musi zdrazovat elektrika .. ;-)
<spectrum1> to zname ..
<h00ked> sem to pocital a je to mesicne asi o 170KC drazsi nez NAS co se mi libil, takze...
<h00ked> to se fakt nevyplati kupovat za x tisic NAS :D
<tigrid> ttj :-) 
<tigrid> a to máš nějaký stary počitadlo ?
<h00ked> jj
<tigrid> tak tam praskneš nové disky a maš NAS ne ?
<starejbar> mno tak me tu mate zas
<tigrid> ahoj
<starejbar> btw dokaze mi nekdo vysvetlit pro se mi automaticky zapne notes pri vlozeni baterie?
<tigrid> Å¡patny firmware ?
<h00ked> no vsak jo :-)
<h00ked> spatnej user? :D
<tigrid> chyba mezi NB a baterkou ?
<starejbar> :)
<starejbar> je to ponekud historickej kousek, compaq evo
<starejbar> jen nad tim tak porad dumam a netusim cim by to mohlo byt
<gr4viton> sem si myslel že to bude okolo těch 15 ti no.. hele muj tatík má starýho kompla (dosti moc).. ma tam winxp a šlapou mu pomalu.. ale dyž sem se snažil zprovoznit tiskárnu a dal mu tam ubuntu.. toš v něm mu to jede ještě 20x pomalejc.. je to tím že to mám nedostatečně nastavený.. nebo nevíte co tam hodit za distro aby se v tom dalo trošku pracovat? .. HD to má velky ale ramek tak 256 bo 128 nevim.. procak tak těch 600M
<gr4viton> Hz asi..
<starejbar> firmware ceho?
<fraktik> NICE: (21:15:40) xchullit: člověk je ok, ale lidi jsou škodlivý zvířata
<fraktik> ;-)
<spectrum1> gr4viton, zahod to, kup mu za par kacek atom a bude spokojeny ..
<tigrid> firware v NB :-) mozná i bios
<supersasho> gr4viton: skus lubuntu :)
<tigrid> co to ? :-D
<starejbar> gr4aviton: nedavat tam ubuntu ale spis lubuntu nebo xubuntu
<tigrid> lubuntu ? to ani neznam
<starejbar> tigrid: flash biosu jsem zkousel a nic se nezmenilo
<FrostyX> spectrum1: procesor je uplne v pohode. horsi sou ty ram
<gr4viton> ok zkusim až bude čas :).. ale ten teĎ asi nebude
<starejbar> gr4viton: zkus treba nekde splasit trochu ty ram
<starejbar> pomohlo by to a nemely byt tak drahy
<FrostyX> a nebo nauc tatika pracovat v linksu mc a vimu :-D
<starejbar> :D
<gr4viton> no to tak
<gr4viton> ten málem nezvládá to při spuštění přepnout do widli a nebo naopak :)
<spectrum1> FrostyX, 600 Mhz v pohode? ... no nevim
<FrostyX> jako stacilo by tech 560M+ RAM a bylo by to v klidu
<fraktik> lubuntu slyším prvně - ale budu řešit něco podobného:
<fraktik> přesunul jsem se na maličkou vesnickou školu (30 dětí) - jsou tu 2 (slovy DVA!) funkční počítače, oba s Win 2000 - cca 128-256mb ram, 6-20gb disky, teď jsme tam připojili první (velmi staré) LCD...
<fraktik> + se tu všude válí spousta trosek a zapomenutých CRT monitorů a beden (obsah netuším, ale novější to asi nebude).
<fraktik> máme přislíbeno nějakých cca 200-400 tis. dotace na novou PC učebnu ale: 1) to bude kdoví kdy 2) pak si budu drbat hlavu za co to utratit)
<gr4viton> jo a nevíte jak nainstalovat linuxi bez vypalování? následoval sem jakejsi thread kde to šachrovali na zvláštní partišnu a pak to přidali do grubu a při zpištění
<gr4viton> spuštění
<gr4viton> ale nějak mi to nechtělo načíst
<FrostyX> gr4viton: ja to vzdycky resim pomoci programku unetbootin
<FrostyX> hodi ti to iso na flashku
<spectrum1> fraktik, takhle se to nedela ...
<gr4viton> nj to mě taky napadlo.. ale zrovna sem neměl flashku usb.. "usb" jako u sebe :-D.. toš sem to zkoušel inač
<fraktik> díky té dotaci se mi nechce to moc rozsáhle řešit (+ navíc jsou to tak staré poče, že ramky do toho jsou a) malé b) pokud velké, tak děsivě drahé), dokonce se mi zdálo, že se spíš vyplatí koupit odněkud z aukra několik o dost novějších PC (i s ramkou) za stejnou cenu
<fraktik> frostyX - starší PC nezvládají bootovat z USB
<spectrum1> vyhodit a neresit
<fraktik> hh, tak to by mě poděkovali 
<FrostyX> tjn, taky mi to ted doslo. ale je to odpoved na "jak nainstalovat linux bez CD" :-D
<gr4viton> mno tohle mě zajímalo spíš pro komp co mam u sebe.. ten zvlada butovat s usb.. ale je pravda že u tatika sem to nezkušal :)
<fraktik> spíš: pokillovat zbytečné aplikace, vyčistit ramku i disky a modlit se za dotaci?
<spectrum1> ltsp, ale tu praci ti nikdo nezaplati
<spectrum1> vykaslat se na to, radim dobre
<tigrid> tam jed z live CD ne ? :-D
<fraktik> lepší odpověď je "přimo z webu
<fraktik> ltsp? co to je?
<spectrum1> dej hledat a uvidis, ale viz vyse .. ;-)
<fraktik> live cd to bude chroustat hodinu (nějaky 500-1000mhz durony či tak něco)
<fraktik> jo, tak to jsme kdysi měli na vš - a skoro nikdy to nikdo nepoužíval (bylo to "patro poslední záchrany", když na win/debian stanice byly beznadějný fronty)
<tigrid> tak vim že xubuntu je prej malo naročny :-)
<fraktik> ale jinak jsem si asi představoval, že s těch starších strojů, co tu všude posbírám udělám něco podobného.
<fraktik> spíš mne zajímalo, jestli z nějakých dnes používaných (edu/k/x/U-buntu) na tom budou slušně šlapat - a který
<supersasho> fraktik: xubuntu alebo co som uz spominal vyssie lubuntu
<spectrum1> je to srot, radim dobre .. ;-)
<supersasho> alebo puppy alebo damn small linux ci jak sa to vola :)
<tigrid> ubuntu běží, sice trochu pomaleji, už na procesorech, které mají jen 400 MHz a s 128 MB RAM. Pevně funguje spíše až na 160 MB RAM. Abyste ale spustili LiveCD a z něj nainstalovali, potřebujete alespoň 192 MB RAM. Pro samotné spuštění live CD potřebujete alespoň 128 MB RAM. Jestli je váš počítač slabší, neinstalujte z LiveCD, ale v textovém prostředí v AlternateCD (odkaz "další možnosti").
<fraktik> njn, tohle znám/vím/četl jsem
<tigrid> Xubuntu tam ma bejt :-)
<tigrid> ješte bych zkusil slax
<tigrid> mněl jsem ho na flashce a jako nouzovka OK :-)
<fraktik> ale spíš by mne zajímalo, zda mám spíš sáhnout po nějaké alternativě (se kterou nejsem tak sžitej jako s klasickým ubu), nebo po starším distru Ubu (mám někde CDčka až snad k Ubu 5.5)
<supersasho> starsie ti moc nepomoze
<supersasho> chod do xu alebo lu buntu
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi
<spectrum1> (nektery lidi neposlouchaj, vubec ..) ;-)
<gr4viton> cink
<gr4viton> prasopyj
<fraktik> ok, dík. Xbuntu či Lbuntu co nejnovější bude odpovědí
<fraktik> jj, dík za odpovědi (jen mi chvilku trvalo než jsem si vše progoogloval)
<tigrid> :-)
<spectrum1> a pak to vyhodis, klidne se vsadim :-D
<fraktik> (sorry, vše jsem četl - jen mám nějakou myšlenkovou setrvačnost)
<fraktik> je tu spousta nevyužitého místa - třeba to vyskládám do kůlny a udělám z toho klubovnu, kde se pokusím získat nějaký "IT duše" (začínám tu učit první až šestou třídu... angličtinu (!) )
<gr4viton> nevíte jestli lze jednoduše odstranit ikonku klávesnice v oznamovací oblastí (applet) v gnome panelu u rozložení klávesnice.. aby tam nebyla ikona a vedle CZE nebo ENG ale jenom ty pismena?
<tigrid> držím palce :-)
<fraktik> jestli budou novější, tak ano, ale jak říkám: teď i "pan ředitel" píše granty na MSWin2000 na 500Mhz "přístroji" (i můj mobil má víc! ;-) )
<supersasho> fraktik: si sprav z tych masin cloud, z jedneho terminal a mozno budes mat a slusny pocitac :-D
<gr4viton> taky držím palce
<tigrid> jo udelej z toho serverovnu :-D
<fraktik> jo, taky je to "ekoškola" - takže abych si vedle ještě postavil sluneční elektrárnu (a veškerý získaný výpočetní výkon z toho použil na její řízení a optimalizaci spotřeby, ne?! ;-) )
<spectrum1> nebo kotelnu .. ;-)
<tigrid> :-D :-d
<gr4viton> ??
<Aurora> ??[x]: Usage: ?? <word> [> nick]
<supersasho> jak povedal spectrum1 , kotolna by bola idealna :) hlavne teraz na leto :)
<gr4viton> ?? wtf
<Aurora> wtf[x]: No defenition found for word.
<gr4viton> ?? lol
<Aurora> lol[x]: No defenition found for word.
<fraktik> díky hoši, pobavili jste - asi jsem získal to, proč jsem přišel: "v kompech se začnu hrabat, až mi tu ze všeho začne (nudou) hrabat!" 
<fraktik> (tj. za hodně dlouho, neb je tu práce víc než na kostele).
<fraktik> ... zatím se chystám na to, postavit si tu "školnický" byteček v podkroví... ale vytápět chci kachláčema.
<supersasho> Aurora:  ma irc bota nastaveneho?
<gr4viton> co je to Aurora ?
<gr4viton> :)
<h00ked> bot
<gr4viton> to dělá takové ty podělávky že možeš executovat skripty pomocí #4 echo..  ?
<gr4viton> máte nastavené v grub pozadí? já sem si to nastavil.. dlouho to šlo.. paxem mysim přešel na ubu10.10 či nainstaloval nějakou blbinu.. a přestalo mi to jít.. 
<gr4viton> asi mam blbě napsany config.. ale neni čas se v tom hrabat.. nezkopčíte svoj?
<supersasho> aurora nebola ta lod v ruskej revolucii? ci som uplne mimo? :)
<h00ked> supersasho: to nevim, ale byla to anticka lod ve stargate atlantis :D
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> uz som dlho SG nekukal, to preto ma to asi nenapadlo :)
<h00ked> ja uz asi dve hodiny netrpelive refreshuju stranku s titulky na SGU 2x15 :D
<supersasho> sgu ma nejak nebavilo, neviem no
<h00ked> ne prave celkem bavi, je to uplne neco jineho, nez 15 let ohrane SGC a SGA :D
<tigrid> no nic frčim spat :-)
<tigrid> gn
<xchullit> gugus
<xchullit> je totady nejaký seklý
<xchullit> ubunťáčci
<xchullit> hledám radu
<h00ked> mizim, gn
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> taky ng
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-06
<starejbar> toz kdo tu uz po rano strasi
<h00ked_> bry rano
<h00ked_> bleh
<h00ked_> krucinal, zase udrzba realmu :/
<cortex|sk> you shall buid a turtle fence!
<cortex|sk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qizNQKzatXA
<cortex|sk> musim sa podelit s kazdym :D
<cortex|sk> spamujem dnes takze pardon :)
<h00ked_> :D
<cortex|sk> pani aky som hrdy na seba migracia z lotus notes na drupal :D
<cortex|sk> dufam ze to nebude trapas ked sa to spusti (web)
<cortex|sk> uz len pretlacit libreoffice miesto mso2010 :[
<h00ked_> cortex|sk: no ja zase nedavno migroval z drupalu na word press :D
<h00ked_> ikdyz ma drupal dobre hacky, tak je pro me jednodussi psat pluginy pro WP :D
<cortex|sk> ale h
<cortex|sk> preco si migroval na wp? z drupalu
<cortex|sk> bol to normalny web alebo nieco uchylne?
<h00ked_> normalni web
<h00ked_> ale na WP je pro me casove jednodussi tvorba pluginu apod.. a ted toho casu moc neni no
<cortex|sk> j
<h00ked_> navic se o me pokousi chripka takze jsem za kazdou volnou minutu rad
<h00ked_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLjlthHTEyM
<cortex|sk> :D
<h00ked_> dobre mu to na zacatku nandala :D
<h00ked_> wubi
<h00ked> !learn wubi http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/P%C5%99echod%20z%20Windows%20na%20Ubuntu
<h00ked> ?? wubi
<Aurora> wubi[x]: No defenition found for word.
<h00ked> !learn wubi
<h00ked> !learn add wubi
<h00ked> ne? tak si skubni scripte
<h00ked> nekde bude chyba kruci... :D
<h00ked> your forward and reverse DNS do not match, ignoring host name // co to ma kruci znamenat? :D
<supersasho> no ze niekde bude chyba :-D
<h00ked> supersasho: no nekecej :D ale je to jenom warning, tak to necham plavat :D
<h00ked> ?blackjack on
<h00ked> heh, tak ten script bude asi fakt vadny nakonec... :D
<supersasho> vsak nas warning nezaujima, len error :) len je nebezpecne to aplikovat do soferovania :)
<h00ked> supersasho: vsak warning u auta je taky jen warning... vis ze mas malo benzinu, tak na to kasles a jedes mhd :D
<starejbar> KOPR
<tigrid> SALAT
<supersasho> h00ked: skor som myslel nieco ako keby ignorujes pozor zakruta :-D
<starejbar> proc po me chce tiskarna neustale heslo :/ mrcha
<freax> bry rano :-)
<h00ked> boha jeho to je zabugovany ze by jeden blil
<tigrid> bry odpoledne
<FrostyX> tigrid: cau
<tigrid> copak xhulit sel na jinej kanal ? :-D
<supersasho> to dufam, vcera som kvoli nemu cital voodoo for dummies
<tigrid> wtf ? :-D :-D
<freax> supersasho: jen tak dal :D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<tigrid> tve ja budu hodny :-D
<starejbar> tos zabil
<h00ked> nebojte, on prijde :D
<tigrid> je tu nějaký javista ? :-)
<FrostyX> h00ked: taky nemam obavu ze by nedosel :-D
<tigrid> nebojte nic nechcu jenom chci vedet jestli tu nekdo umi javu :-)
<h00ked> umim, ale predem rikam ze ne :D
<tigrid> co ne ? :-D
<starejbar> ja mam doma jawu
<tigrid> ale ne jawu ale javu :-D
<starejbar> jinak toho xchuja bych rad potkal osobne
<starejbar> :D
<tigrid> to radsi ne on by te presvedcoval ze tam vlastne nejste a jste v matrixu :-D
<starejbar> jinak jawu umim do posledniho sroubku
<starejbar> :P
<tigrid> ale JAVA :-D
<starejbar> :)
<tigrid> ten programovaci jazyk :_D
<tigrid> ne motorku :-)
<starejbar> co pletes programatorsky veci do motorkarskyho kanalu? :D
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> xchuja na tebe :-D
<tigrid> takže neumí ok dobre vědet :-)
<starejbar> no ja urcite ne :) ale to ti asi doslo
<tigrid> jo ty jenom motorku :-D
<supersasho> ste mi s tou javou pripomenuli taky jeden skoro vtip. A: JAVA je jazyk buducnosti. B: To hovorili aj o nemcine.
<tigrid> ten znam z lamera :-D
<supersasho> tigrid: je dost mozne ze som si to zapametal z tade :)
<tigrid> ale je dobrej :-D
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> kurnik uz 10 minut mi tu ide stroj naplno, 50° obe jadra a uz som zredukoval zalozky vo firefoxe na 45 a stale nic.. tak mi to nedalo kuknem do top a samozrejme skype mi zere 95% prostriedkov :-!
<tigrid> 95% ? tve 
<supersasho> aj som si hovoril ze ten system ide nejak pomaly :-D
<supersasho> ale tak aspon ma to prinutilo optimalizovat pocet zaloziek vo ff :)
<tigrid> tve 45 na co ti je tolik ? :-D
<supersasho> no mal som 68 takze je to uspech podla mna :)
<tigrid> a na co ti je tolik ? :-D
<tigrid> to já všechno cpu do oblibeneho
<tigrid> heh jsem zažehl linuxovou pochodeň nad naší školou :-D
<supersasho> no 6 mam ohladom hw a sieti, 6 mam o dlna, 4 o liveusb persistant, 3 bash, 10 joomla :-D, a potom asi 10 o HW vseobecne a architekturach :)
<tigrid> jeden už přešel a druhej typek uvažuje :-D
<supersasho> tigrid: tak to je fajn :)
<supersasho> som sa ale vcera docital ze shipit konci :'(
<tigrid> tak jestli to využiješ tak o tom žadna :-) ale v jedne lajně to mit je naprd ne ?
<supersasho> tigrid: uz dlho pouzivam minefield a tam ked pridali panoramu ci jak sa ta extension volala tak mi to nerobi problem a prehadzujem sa medzitym, podla potreby
<supersasho> vecsinou mam max. 10 tabov a ostatnych 40,50 je porozhadzovanych v pozadi :)
<tigrid> ten addon se jmenuje přimo minefield ?
<supersasho> minefield je vyvojova verzia firefoxu
<supersasho> namaroka je nieco podobne, ale tusim pre alpha/beta verzie
<tigrid> hmm to slyšim prvne :-)
<tigrid> a takže do normalniho FF to nedostanu co ?
<supersasho> tigrid: ale v ff 4 je to uz implementovane automaticky :)
<supersasho> kukni na to co to je zac http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78hoObaDCx4
<tigrid> hmm asi si ho budu instalovat :-)
<supersasho> ja len ze som si ten minefield trochu upravil a nechce sa mi to robit aj pre ff4
<tigrid> jo to znam :-)
<supersasho> lebo pre linux nechali tu hornu listu a ja som si to upravil aby to bolo jak chrome, bez tej listy
<supersasho> aspon mam riadok navyse :)
<tigrid> :-)
<tigrid> hej dojim a jdu to zkusit :-)
<supersasho> tak doj, mlieko je zdrave :)
<starejbar> dobre to vypada
<starejbar> az se budu v praci zas jendou nudit tak si na to snad vzpomenu :D
<supersasho> no ja to pouzivam uz asi dlho na to aby som bol bez toho :)
<tigrid> hele bash je programovaci jazyk nebo v cem je psanej linux ?
<[ZOMB]> tigrid: bash je scriptovaci jazyk, tj trosek neco jineho, viz google :)
<tigrid> a kdybych si chtel napsat neco do linuxu tak v cem bych to mnel udelat ?
<supersasho> c, c++, python
<tigrid> python doufam ze to neni nejaka obdoba c ?
<supersasho> zalezi co by si si chcel napisat, niekedy by ti stacil aj bash
<supersasho> ee
<tigrid> nvm rad bych zacal experimentovat v necem :-)
<tigrid> zatim znam jenom javu prave :-)
<supersasho> tak asi python, ten je vcelku lahky na ucenie.. teda vraj :)
<supersasho> tigrid: tak aj v jave mozes
<supersasho> ale ak vies javu, tak c++ by nebolo zle pre teba si myslim
<supersasho> a linux je pisany v C a C++
<tigrid> no ne ale pristi semestr to budem brat tak nvm ci se do toho pustit nebo ne prave
<FrostyX> tigrid: zalezi co myslis pod "linux". pokud myslis neco primo do jadra, tak asi v C. pokud myslis jako GNU/Linux - kompletni system (tzn prostredi libovolne distribuce), muzes to napsat prakticky v cem chces
<supersasho> ja by som odporucil python asi
<tigrid> diky za odpovedi :-)
<supersasho> ale ked si zvyknuty na syntax jak ma java, tak c++ by ti asi vyhovovalo viacej :-D
<tigrid> a ted mam jinou otazku hele :-) v kde mi šlo funkční tlačitko na přeskočení na další song ale v gnome mi nejde a přitom je v gnome
<tigrid> nadefinované*
<supersasho> moze byt zle nastavene v prehravaci
<tigrid> prave že tam to vypada nastavené dobře a když si chci zadat vlastni klavesovou zratku a zadam si ji sam jako znova tak i poté se nic nedeje
<tigrid> nvm v čem by to mohlo být 
<tigrid> prosíím přijmu jakokoliv radu :-)
<supersasho> nic lepsie ako googlit ti asi nenapisem :) vecsinou ked tu polozim nejaku otazku tak si na nu aj tak casom sam odpoviem :)
<tigrid> :-) ok no
<tigrid> Tahač byl samozřejmě speciálně upraven – výkon motoru je ohromujících 1950 koní, točivý moment dosahuje 4605 Nm. 
<tigrid> 4.5k Nm tve to si nedokažu představit ani :-D
<h00ked> tak SGU 2x15 pomerne nudna... :/
<tigrid> :-)
<supersasho> =-O
<supersasho> nova verzia skypu dnes vysla
<tigrid> hmm ja zkoušam listen misto amarok :-)
<fraktik> h00ked - dobře ti tak! .)
<h00ked> nasrat
<h00ked> :D
<fraktik> supersasho - a co nového přináší? Opět větší nároky, opět nepřehlednější menu?
<supersasho> http://blogs.skype.com/garage/2011/04/skype_22_beta_for_linux_with_s.html
<supersasho> We have updated the underlying libraries to the newest version available, which should enhance audio and video call quality and reliability.
<supersasho> a dalsie si precitas v tom linku co som sem dal
<supersasho> no mne zmizol taky biely pas hore, a vraj mam lepsie video.. ze zvuk je asi rovnaky, resp. to nevedel posudit :)
<supersasho> este to otestujem s fglrx, ale to az po treningu, pokial by mi to s nimi neblblo tak si ich moznoze uz aj necham :-D
<tigrid> hmm zkoušim ten listen a vypada to dobře :-
<tigrid> daleko lepší než kdejaký přehrávač na win až mně to štve :-)
<starejbar> kde je dneska xman? je tu nejak nuda :)
<tigrid> ja řikal ať si ho dame za maskota :-D
<supersasho> budte radi ze tu neni.. vytiahnem spendlik z babky a hned tu zacne trollovat
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> troll :-D
<tigrid> to bylo tež zajimave :-D
<fraktik> špendlík z babky? nepochytil jsem...
<tigrid> kvuli každé blbosti
<supersasho> <tigrid> copak xhulit sel na jinej kanal ? :-D
<supersasho> <supersasho> to dufam, vcera som kvoli nemu cital voodoo for dummies
<supersasho> fraktik: 
<FrostyX> supersasho: ty si rikal ze delas ve skole v C# ze ? 
<supersasho> FrostyX: jj, len uz som nebol vyse mesiaca na tej hodine :( stale som bol chory, takze viem z toho akurat tak prd
<FrostyX> ted si na nas ucitel vymyslel uzasnou srandu
<supersasho> zial budem sa to musiet doucit, kedze budem robit nejaky projekt
<FrostyX> je to naprosto neprenositelna aplikace. mame udelat nejaky picovsky prehravac pomoci nejakych knihoven - irrklang ci jak. funguje to tak na peti pocitacich z dvaceti. typek to napsal, zkompiloval, hodil na druhy - uplne totozny system a tam to nefungovalo. proste nejvic fail
<tigrid> lolec
<FrostyX> uz jsem si zvykl, ze nemam sanci v tom predmetu vystacit s linuxem. tak jsem do virtualboxu hodil xp, no ale ono to nefunguje ani na nich ze
<tigrid> hmm ja mam taky virtualni xp :-)
<FrostyX> termin odevzdani je zitra :-D. no a vis co ten kokot rikal ? pry: "no to ja nevim proc vam to nefunguje. pohledejte po forech jestli to nekdo neresil"
<starejbar> hh jeste tak mohl rict at si odinstalujes ten piratskej soft jmenem linux bo uvidis
<FrostyX> na win7 by to melo fungovat, ale virtualizuj win7. fakt miluju kdyz se ucime nejaky sracky, ktery nebehaj poradne pod zadnym systemem
<supersasho> FrostyX: no mna caka nieco podobne :(
<supersasho> "nastastie" mam stale dualboot
<FrostyX> nejvic fail je, ze kdyz to napisu na booku s win7, hodim to na flashku, donesu do skoly, tak na skolnim pc to taky nespustim :-D
<supersasho> :-D
<tigrid> tve a co to je za aplikaci :-D
<FrostyX> http://www.ambiera.com/irrklang/
<starejbar> kde asi soudruzi z ndr udelali chybu :)
<FrostyX> nenechte se zmast ze tam pisou ze je to i pro linux :-D
<tigrid> irrKlang is a cross platform sound library for C++, C# and all .NET languages. :-D
<tigrid> hezkýýý :-D
<FrostyX> nevim jak to spolupracuje s C++, bo aplikace ma byt v C#
<FrostyX> a pod linuxama to podle googlu dela asi taky celkem narezy. taky je tam nejakej bordel v knihovnach
<tigrid> to si nekdo asi vymyslel a dal tam že je multi platform aby byl zajimavej :-)
 * starejbar uz to dneska nedava
<tigrid> fajné no :-D
<tigrid> ted jsem se pokusil otevřít složku v XP a v ní nic, ja v šoku bo tam projekty do školy. Tak nevěřícně kouknu v lin jestli je fakt prazdna
<tigrid> , samozřejmně nebyla ale byl tam soubor který mněl v názvu nepovolené znaky :-) a pak mněj jenom jeden OS
<tigrid> nevíte někdo jak často vychazej nový core ?
<areon> kde ej kokot?
<FrostyX> jaky core ? jako linux ?
<tigrid> ano
<FrostyX> tigrid: http://kernel.org/
<tigrid> hmm to neznam dik
<FrostyX> nz
<tigrid> hmm když mám Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28 co to znamená ?
<supersasho> tigrid ze mas kernel 2.6.35-28 :)
<tigrid> hmm ale tam ten kernel snad ani neni jak koukam :-D
<FrostyX> no jo, to sou (doufam ze nekecam) vanila jadra. proste bez nejakych uprav a patchu. ubuntu si je jeste nejak upravuje
<tigrid> jo tak a jak často vychazí ubuntu jádra ? :-)
<FrostyX> to je otazka :)
<FrostyX> chces nainstalovat nejaky novejsi bo co ?
<tigrid> no tak nějak mi občas blbne zvuk
<tigrid> a nechce se mi reinstal alsa bo je to na kkt
<tigrid> a odpověd na moji otazku asi nikdo neví co ? :-)
<FrostyX> tigrid: nechce se mi to cist, ale koukni sem http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Aktualizace%20kernelu :)
<tigrid> kuknu diky
<tigrid> moje core asi oficialne neexistuje nebo ja nvm :-D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<tigrid> asi mam nějaky postih za to že mám kde i gnome :-D
<areon> tigrid zapni terminal a nais sudo aptitude update
<areon> a sudo aptitude upgrade
<tigrid> je normální že když se zahltí HDD tak se s kompem neda pracovat ?
<tigrid> sudo: aptitude: command not found; hezky ne ? :-D
<h00ked> pice vole kurvaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :(
<FrostyX> z nejakyho oficialniho forka: i tested it on 6 computers that five computer were 32 bit and one computer was 64 bit. 
<FrostyX> it works on 3 computers that are 32 bit and doesn't work on other computers. 
<FrostyX> to je k tem uzasnym knihovnam co jsem zminoval
<FrostyX> z ubuntu smazali uz i aptitude ? :-D
<tigrid> :-D multi platformni mysli asi tim ze to jede vic jak na jednom kompu :-D
<FrostyX> aplikace napsana tak za hodinu, ale knihovnu rozchazim uz 3
<areon> tigrid,  tak sudo apt-get
<tigrid> jo to tu mam :-)
<tigrid> frčím off a nvm jestli dneska přijdu ale diky za rady hoši
<tigrid> teda mluvici LCD obrazovky :-D
<FrostyX> mej se
<h00ked> htc mi muze polibit :p
<[ZOMB]> me vsichni ;)
<h00ked> konecne se mi povedlo na desire odemknout i druhy NAND blok :D
<h00ked> hm.... proc vlastne android nezvlada pametovku ve formatu ext3/4 ?
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> **** to jsou
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-07
<h00ked> bry rano
<starejbar> prisel jste nekdo na kloub GRUBu 2?
<tigrid> hoj na jakej kloub ? :-D
<starejbar> no nejak se nemuzu dostat na kobylku tem konfigurakum
<h00ked> neprisel, nemam ho rad :D
<tigrid> hmm taky by mne zajimalo :-)
<starejbar> no ja taky ne ale kdyz jsem tam chtel hodit jednicku tak jsem si akorat tak do.... boot takze jsem skoncil u dvojky
<h00ked> teda vlastne on nema rad me, to je jasny :D
<starejbar> akorat me stve ze po kazdy aktualizaci jadra musim prepisovat grub.cfg
<tigrid> hmm to je blbe
<starejbar> jde o to ze vse funguje v poho, bootnu lin i wokna akorat po aktualizaci nebootnu back track
<tigrid> ja po kazdy aktualizaci musim upgradovat alsa ovladac :-) tak 10 -15 minut zabitych
<h00ked> ja neaktualizoval ani nepamatuju :D
<starejbar> ja jsem lamka, takze jak mi apt-get rekne ze tam neco je tak to tam peru
<starejbar> ale asi to taky zacnu rozmejslet :)
<h00ked> joo na me taky kdysi rvala, ale zakazal sem si to, at to nemusim kazdy rano zavirat :D
<h00ked> jediny co aktualizuju jsou servery a to jeste rucne a jenom bezpecnosti a rucne kompiluju :D
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=Choices_Choices.jpg
<h00ked> asi jednoducha volba a ted se priznejte, kdo by sel do leva? :D
<starejbar> kupredu leva
<tigrid> lol :-D
<starejbar> no zkratka vzdy se mi rozese.... grub tak cumim do kofiguraku a doufam ze na to prijdu :D
<starejbar> treba nachapu pros se mi hadr hlasi jako sda, ale backtrack bootuje jen s root parametrem hda 
<starejbar> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=Fanusik_mlcania_jahniat.jpg
<tigrid> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=roof.jpg
<tigrid> a ted jestli je to fake nebo ne :-D
<starejbar> klido bych si tipnu ze neni
<starejbar> serverovna http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=my_former_workplace.jpg
<tigrid> tam pracujes ? :-D
<tigrid> takhle by mněla dopadnout naše vláda :-D http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=v_rezervaci.jpg
<h00ked> tigrid: to neni serverovna, to je [ZOMB] ova pracovna :D
<tigrid> dobře mu tak :-D
<tigrid> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=bistro-u-zida-koupelna.jpg hmm zajimavy obrazek
<tigrid> prej bistro u zida :-D
<h00ked> hehe to vypada slibne http://www.svetandroida.cz/salt-lake-city-mesto-kde-diky-nfc-nebude-potreba-penezenka-201104?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<tigrid> hmm :-)
<h00ked> asi seru na skolu v manchesteru a pojedu do jů es nd ej :D
<starejbar> ty jo hned o rana kopr to nam to pekne zacina
<starejbar> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=Taky_radi_Bobika.jpg
<tigrid> hezky bobík tak se ji v restauracích :-D
<supersasho> :-D http://linuxers.org/article/correct-your-habit-incorrectly-typing-ls-using-program-sl
<supersasho> priznam sa ze mne sa asi este nestalo ze by som ls napisal ako sl
<tigrid> hmm mně taky ne :-D
<supersasho> ale je to zabavna pomocka pre tych co hej :)
<tigrid> neznate nějaký fajny linuxacke stranky se člověk dozvi novinky nebo zajimavé věci o linuxu
<starejbar> heh to sl je ale dobry :D
<starejbar> prej help help
<tigrid> hmm pecka ted mi spadl compiz..
<tigrid> neznate nekdo nejaky přikaz jak restartovat x-server nebo něco takeho? jedna se mi o to abych se nemusel odhlašovat
<tigrid> ctrl+alt+backspace nejde podotykam :-)
<h00ked> asi bych mel udelat udate aplikace, nebo budou lidi nadavat... :D
<starejbar> have you tried to turn it on and off
<tigrid> a dont know how to turn it off or turn it on from console
<tigrid> i am reading something about it on google but nothing useful
<h00ked> restartuj PC, jaky pak srani se s tim :D
<tigrid> to ja nechci :-D dneska jedu na uptime :-D
<tigrid> jako jo zvladnul jsem to ale musel jsem se odhlasit :-)
<tigrid> ted hledam jak to udělat bez odhlášení
<FrostyX> o co jde ?? dosel jsem az ted
<tigrid> jak restartovat xserver nejlepe přes nějaký přikaz
<FrostyX> kez by nezrusili ctrl+alt+backspace
<tigrid> no prave
<FrostyX> a nestaci ti zhodit jen gnome ?
<tigrid> no teoreticky by mnelo
<FrostyX> tak bych se odhlasil. pak ctrl+alt+f1 -> logl se za roota, dal pkill gdm && gdm, (alt+f7) a logl se znova do gnome :-D
<h00ked> tigrid: jenom dneska? :D
<starejbar> nebo az te to nastve tak pouzij magickou klavesu sysrq
<tigrid> hmm odhlasit se nešlo musel jsem rovnou do konzole :-)
<h00ked> ja jsem na tom na PC takhle h00ked@laboratory:~$ uptime
<h00ked>  13:25:00 up 16 days, 19:16,  2 users,  load average: 1.11, 1.30, 1.07
<tigrid> lol to jsi na čem proboha :-d
<h00ked> normalni desktop pc :D
<FrostyX> bezny pc :-D
<tigrid> ja  13:23:48 up  5:27,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.09
<h00ked> a dve UPSky teda no :D
<tigrid> ty ho nevypinas ?
<h00ked> ne
<tigrid> hmm to bude tim :-D
<h00ked> asi jo no :D
<h00ked> nevidim duvod ho vypinat...
<tigrid> ja jsem na NB a kdyby mi šlo upsani do paměti tež bych mněl hodně :-D
<h00ked> stejne bych ho kazdy rano musel zapnout apod... :D
<h00ked> tigrid: no ntb vypinam 
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> ntb zasadne nevypinam :-D
<h00ked> ja jo
<h00ked> parim na nem jenom wowko :D
<tigrid> :-D 
<starejbar> :D
<tigrid> asi tu nekdo nemá zkušenosti s tím jak rozchodit uspání do paměti/disku co :-) co jsem koukal na navody hodne slozite to vypadalo
<starejbar> ja ho sice vypinam ale on se mi sam zapina :D
<tigrid> jak se ti sam zapina ?
<h00ked> erekce? ta se obcas sama zapina no :D
<starejbar> no tak ze ho dam do baglu, trosku se mi pohne baterka a von se zapne
<starejbar> resp se automaticky zapina po vlozeni baterie
<tigrid> jo tak proto jsi se na to ptal :-)
<starejbar> jop
<h00ked> nemas tam nejaky divny kontakt?
<starejbar> je to starsi kousek a baterka je trochu uz "vychozena" 
<starejbar> kontakty jsem nezkoumal
<starejbar> ted jsem na necumel voni na me a nic
<starejbar> divnyho
<tigrid> :-D
<starejbar> a kuchat se mi to zas moc nechce
<starejbar> kuchal jsem to nedavno kvuli wifine a na chvili stacilo
<tigrid> tak tam dej papir nebo něco ať to tlači proti těm kontaktum
<tigrid> jestli chapeš teda
<starejbar> hmm to asi nezabere
<starejbar> az se budu nekdy v praci zas nudit tak to kuchnu
<starejbar> posledne jsem si donotesu zabudoval vystup na externi antenu 
<tigrid> hlavne aby jsi pak nepitval hele :-D
<FrostyX> tigrid: rozchodit uspavani ? primo v gnome mas nejaky button pro uspani :-D
<tigrid> ne ja ho tam nemam :-d resp je ale Å¡edy
<tigrid> tak proto se ptam :-) jelikož bych to i vcelku využil
 * FrostyX ma prestavku, takze ho vyhodi z ucebny.
<starejbar> pak nekam postnu fotku jak to vypada
<tigrid> postni :-)
<starejbar> jo mit tka tel s fotakem
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> prosimte to mam i ja :-D
<tigrid> a to mam 6 roku starej telefon
<starejbar> sice jsem musel obetovat cdromku ale mam vyreseny problemy se signalem
<starejbar> nokia 6021 :D
<tigrid> jaj na kkt přikaz prej suspend :-D
<tigrid> a jak ho vzbudim tve ? :-D 
<starejbar> zatrepat?
<tigrid> hmm pomohlo to :-D
<starejbar> hodit do vody kdyztak
<tigrid> dik no :-D
<tigrid> nechci zakřiknout ale zatim to vypada dobře možná jsem rozchodil uspani do paměti :-D ted se modlim aby se neukazal muj bug :-D
<FrostyX> :)
<tigrid> vypada to dobře :-D ja su happy po dvou mesicich jsem na to asi přišel :-D
<FrostyX> jestli ti bude fungovat uspavani, tak uvidis ten uptime :-D. nebude mit smysl to vypinat
<tigrid> jj presne :-D
<tigrid> to byl jeden z duvodu proč jsem chtěl zkusit linux :-)
<tigrid> na NB jsem mněl ve win nějakych 5.5 dne uptime a už některé věci přestávaly fungovat. 5.5 dne s hromadou upsání
<tigrid> a kamošovi vydrželi win 7 jenom 5 dnu a už to nebylo normalně funkční
<tigrid> a vy tu 16 dnu uptime :-D
<tigrid> hmm tak banan nejde to :-D
<tigrid> druhy pokus už nerozdychal :-/
<h00ked> zase sekana... :(
<starejbar> zase bez obeda
<tigrid> hmm poobede :-)
<starejbar> slovy Cartmena: "Seru na vas, jdu domu"
<FrostyX> ja mam Polévka hovězí s játrovou rýží,
<starejbar> mejte se
<FrostyX> hamburská vepřová kýta, houskové knedlíky-kynuté,
<FrostyX> džus
<FrostyX> takze to vypada, ze taky bez obeda :-D
<h00ked> FrostyX: menza? :D
<FrostyX> mno skolni jidelna. ale jedna se o stredni skolu, takze oznaceni menza je asi nespravne
<h00ked> jo sry, na stredni to jidlo ma aspon nejaky tvar :D
<tigrid> hmm tak u nas na stredni nemelo :-D
<tigrid> v menze je lepsi jidlo 
<FrostyX> no u nas to neni tak hrozny, ale po trech letech mi 4x+ tydne knedliky lezou fakt krkem
<h00ked> no kdyz ja chodil do menzy na strahove tak to bylo... :D
<h00ked> rekneme,  ze to byl boj Jidlo vs. Clovek
<tigrid> a jidlo vetsinou odchazelo jako prvni co
<h00ked> no jak kdy
<h00ked> jednou sme s kamosem odesli driv, nez sme se dostali k jidlu :D
<h00ked> ale mozna spatna menza no... preci jen FIT :D
<tigrid> FIT ? :-D fakulta info ?
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> ale jen sem tam obcas zasel na obed, nechodil sem tam :D
<tigrid> ja tam taky nechodim furt :-)
<tigrid> i když v uterky obedvam až v 9 večer :-D
<h00ked> :D
<FrostyX> u nas takova moznost neni. obedy mas od 12 do 2 a vecere v 18:00 do 18:20
<FrostyX> jinak smula
<tigrid> tak vecere mame dyl ale ja obedvam doma :-) jsem se asi nepochopily
<tigrid> na kolejich teda vím že maj koleje tušim 5 do 7 ale nejsu si jistej
<h00ked> krucinal, sem toho zase dneska udelal... :/ od rana serie californication a HIMYM :/
<tigrid> hmm dobře ty
<h00ked> navic bych mel dopsat navod na eggdropa, at mam konecne klid... :D
<tigrid> hmm vidis taky bych mnel udelat ten clanek co jsem slibil ze udelam pred 14 dny :-D
<h00ked> :D
<tigrid> jebat na to nechce se mi udělam zitra :-D
<xchullit> gugus
<freax> shit..
<xchullit> příšel jsem o něco ..
<xchullit> tady máte švihadla a mazejte ven
<h00ked> ty vole, ty lidi na warforu jsou cim dal tim vypatlanejsi...
<h00ked> Ahoj nevíte někdo jak se tvoří apk app pro android? // na to se muze zeptat jenom degen.. :D
<xchullit> warcenter mi stačí ,sice plnej viru ale nevadí mi
<xchullit> jako second mam uložto . laciná truhla hoven ,ale na nárazovky  to stačí
<h00ked> Lze nainstalovat Windows XP na tablet s OS Android?  // vole to zase pustili dementy z ustavu... 
<xchullit> pokut si připadat jako pirát jsem na bb
<xchullit> ták je čas na 3TB
<xchullit> je snad nejaký web co mi unikl ? ...
<xchullit> stahuje tunekdo OST
<xchullit> vy jste zaseklý ,,omg
<xchullit> tak kecejte ,to je hrozný jak jste vážny , povolte trochu prdele .--
 * [ZOMB] by si pral zastavit spam
<xchullit> ok,hlaška do větru --linux musí z domu
 * h00ked souhlasi se [ZOMB] 
<xchullit> jdu na bike ..
<[ZOMB]> safra, proc chce hned kazdej odpoved, zas budu muset premejslet, kua :D
<hubert_> Zdravim. :))
<hubert_> Halo, nenechavejte me tu sami!! :(
<h00ked> pice, blba horda :/
<hubert_> WoW?
<h00ked> j
<hubert_> Brr. 
<h00ked> jaky brr :D
<hubert_> Normalni brr. Nad sedmy level jsem se nedostal, tak parim jenom tuxcart. :D
<h00ked> aaaaa typico
<hubert_> To zni tak italsky. :D
<h00ked> se mi z niceho nic pustily vsechny vetraky v ntb na max
<hubert_> :D Ventilace ve dnech horka je dulezita. ;)
<[ZOMB]> jeste ze ma quakelive jen 4 levely :)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ale ale
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: co? :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: nemas dochazku, pisu si -5 min :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: jakou dochazku woe :D
<[ZOMB]> 17:47 <*> Quits ->h00ked [~h00ked@94.230.152.33] [Ping timeout: 246 seconds] :)))
 * [ZOMB] snad zacina magoret z toho jak sem chodi ten magor, neeeee
<FrostyX> tak jak uz sem nebudu radsi chodit, at nezblbnes
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: za to nemuzu, si provider strkal kabel do zadku urcite :D
<[ZOMB]> jsem myslel borce od win ;)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<h00ked> myslis winchulita? :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jj tj on :D
<FrostyX> "borce od win" :-D :-D :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> bych ho mozna podcenovat, bude to preborec, hlavne pres ty W8 :)
<hubert_> Uz jenom to W8 je zaludekobracejici. 
<[ZOMB]> :D
<hubert_> Jak se tesite na 11.04? :))
<[ZOMB]> ajo uz je datum
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> ani to nevnimam :))
<hubert_> :D
<[ZOMB]> nevim jestli se mi chce prekopavat zas celej OS :D
<hubert_> Me se hlavne nelibi unity. :(
<[ZOMB]> tj? :))
 * [ZOMB] si otevre nejakej prohlizec radsi, at nema debilni otazky ...
<hubert_> Kompletne prekopane ubuntu 11.04! Stahl jsem si alfu, ale nelibi se mi to.. :(
<[ZOMB]> uz na to koukam, hm
<[ZOMB]> wtf? :D
<hubert_> Ani prenastavit GNOME panel mi neslo. :((
<hubert_> Sakra, vazne tyhle IRCcka neumi diakritiku? :(
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ty si neslysel o unity a gnome-shell ci gnome3 nebo co to je za slataninu ?
<FrostyX> hubert_: umi, ale nedoporucuje se pouzivat :-D
<[ZOMB]> tj hubert_ jak kde, jak ktere kodovani znaku :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jeste ne:)
<hubert_> FrostyX: Kdyz ona mne chybi.. :(
<hubert_> A unity stoji za hovno!
<FrostyX> zvykej si :-D
<[ZOMB]> utf-8 by melo davat :)
<FrostyX> na diakritiku. unity se da resit :-D
<hubert_> Unity se vyresi, v to pevne doufam. Ale diakritika!!! :(
<[ZOMB]> hubert_: co ti vadi? ze nemuzes psat nebo ze to neprescets?
<hubert_> [ZOMB]: Nevim, sila zvyku. 
<[ZOMB]> hubert_: takze ti vadi ze mi pisem bez?
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> tj smula :)
<hubert_> Ja to preziju. :))
<[ZOMB]> njn :))
<[ZOMB]> dvd install min ... hm
<hubert_> Ui, tak dlouho jsem se chtel ucit PHP, az jsem prisel na to, ze nevim, co bych mel programovat. :D
<[ZOMB]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements
<FrostyX> imho je na IM diakritika zbytecna. aspon je pak sranda, kdyz vetu kazdy pochopi jinak :-D
<hubert_> FrostyX: :))
<[ZOMB]> hubert_: proto pisu v bashy a napadu je kotel, nestiham dopisovat :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: si pis :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ty vole recommended :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: narez co
<FrostyX> a to bylo unity mirene pro netbooky :-D :-P
<hubert_> Jo, ja mam krasnych 19", seru na netbooky!
<hubert_> :D
<FrostyX> ram 2 GB :-D.... to nemam ani s trema plochama aplikaci a virtualboxem, kde bezi visual studio :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jen Up to 1.7GB :))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: GPU ...
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: to budou ale integrovany karty se sdilenou pameti snad, nebo nevim, delaj z toho win :P
<FrostyX> no jo, nekteri hraji nejnovejsi FPS hry a nekteri maji na pc unity :-D
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<hubert_> Ja nemam ani jedno...
<FrostyX> hubert_: si jen delame srandu ze systemovych pozadavku :)
<hubert_> FrostyX: Na ty ja radsi nekoukam.. :D
<hubert_> Mam z nich strach. :D
<FrostyX> nevim jestli je to vtipne, nebo k placi, ale stoji za to se na to podivat :-D
<hubert_> Me proste desi!!
<hubert_> Uz jenom ctu, jak potrebuju ram 3GB, tak placu. 
<FrostyX> ja ne, bo to nemusim pouzivat
<hubert_> Ja uz na winy nechodim. :))
<hubert_> Takze jsou mi pozadavky u prdele. :)
<[ZOMB]> 2GB SD karta na domacim PC routeru je na pul prazdna ...
<hubert_> Ehmm, porno?
<[ZOMB]> ani nevim co ta plecka ma za ram :D
<[ZOMB]> 32MB mozna :D
<[ZOMB]> to asi vic :D
<[ZOMB]> 128MB modul, cool
<[ZOMB]> ja ho nevyhanel ...
<[ZOMB]> btw na FTP uz je bata-1 :)
<h00ked> na ymm ne :( :D
<[ZOMB]> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/natty/beta-1/
<[ZOMB]> to testnu ve virtualu, jsem zvedavej co to je  :D
<FrostyX> 11.04 je unity jen v netbook edici a v 11.10 je uz i v klasickem ubuntu ?
<FrostyX> nebo je unity uz vsude ?
<[ZOMB]> nevim ja to moc necet
<[ZOMB]> ale sosam 4GB DVD image ..
<FrostyX> a kafe to stejne neuvari
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> fu, přišel jsem o něco ..
<[ZOMB]> se podivej do logu jestli si zvedavej :P
<xchullit> na chytrost nemáš ještě věk hochu
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: tj mozny, ale uplne blbej nejsem ;)
<xchullit> historrie mi ukazuje prd
<xchullit> + 2prdi na víc
<[ZOMB]> tjn dva prdi navic tu jsou no, prave na ty logy  :) ... locobot_5 ubuntulo1 
<[ZOMB]> ... kdyz pominu co loguju ja a ostatni tady :D
<xchullit> no to víš lidi ,pořád by se tradovaly ..je to narod tupců :)
<[ZOMB]> nemuzu nesouhlasit :)
<xchullit> nekdy mi příde jakoby internet bojoval mezi sebou ,vám to nepříde
<xchullit> je nás tu 3 a půl takže proč si dělat ...eee
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: uz chapu proc si tu, mi tu dneska objasnili, ze prej ma vyjit 10.04 ... takze ty sledujes kolik se na to chyti lidi jo? :))
<[ZOMB]> *11.04
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> lol
<xchullit> to se stejně přetuní , to nemá doraz
<tigrid> jee xhulit :-D
<h00ked> kua dneska druhy lag ntb
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: nj, to bych mel, jsem je tam zapomel dat, kua :D
<xchullit> kolik má tvoje Ubuntu 11.04
<[ZOMB]> 3.9 GiB
<xchullit> um beta 64
<hubert_> Caute. :))
<[ZOMB]> image - ubuntu-11.04-beta1-dvd-i386.iso - 53% torrentu mam teprve :)
<hubert_> [ZOMB] Cim stahujes torrenty?
<[ZOMB]> deluge
<xchullit> torrenty né jedině uploudy
<hubert_> Uiiiiiiii. Transmission staci nad hlavu. :))
<xchullit> resp.  Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Beta 1 (AMD64) | 4.03 GB
<[ZOMB]> jak komu, deluge je pro me pohodlnejsi ;)
<hubert_> Vsak jo, me to takhle staci. :)
<xchullit> no já osobně netorrentuju už skoro 4roky
<[ZOMB]> cosam to jen do virtualu, nemam v umyslu zadny sebevrazdy :)
<hubert_> Diakritika, ja vidim diakritiku!!!
<xchullit> bude toho víc no ,tohle je jen další knedlik
<[ZOMB]> knedlik?
<xchullit> :D
<[ZOMB]> nok :P
<xchullit> no je to beta ,a když už tak zas nejaký developers ultimate
<tigrid> co mate proti torentum ? :-)
<hubert_> Nic, torrentama stastne skodim Mrkwosrotu. :)
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> torenty jsou fajn :-D
<[ZOMB]> nic, u nas neni p2p zakazane, a sosanim a uploadovanim image ubuntu nic neporusuju :)
<areon> cau ladi
<areon> lidi
<tigrid> hoj
<hubert_> Cau.
<[ZOMB]> cus
<xchullit> vlastně nic , jen to že nemáji lepší forum a celkově na nich nic moc zas nenajdeš
<tigrid> vidíš ted mi došlo že ubuntu je zadarmo tak konečně nic neporušuju :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<hubert_> Ubutnu je super! :)
<[ZOMB]> ja nic moc nehledam ani, tak je mi to fuk :D
<tigrid> souhlas :-D konečně se mužu hrabat v čem chci :-D
<hubert_> Mám dokonce originalku 10.10. Nechal jsem si to luxusne poslat. :P
<xchullit> to je špatná uvaha , mužeš mit do ma zlatý cihly a nikdo ani nepípne
<xchullit> umě když se řekne power -fast -download ,tak jedině JDownloader :)
<tigrid> ty si celkově jinej :-D
<hubert_> Me nepomuze zadny downloader, provider asi spatne plati trpasliky. :D
<xchullit> spíš potřebuju být rychlejší
<xchullit> kdybych si dával torrenty ,,věřte nebo né ,ale asi bych nikdy noc neměl , a čekat na pozvánky je nuda ..
<xchullit> ovšem v totálu mam muj oblíbený utorent ,na akutní akce
<hubert_> To je bordel, "hubert" uz mi tady na freenode nekdo sebral. :((
<tigrid> hmm tak změna plánu :-)
<xchullit> a copak
<tigrid> dneska programko nebude jde se chlastat tak se mějte hoši :-)
<hubert_> Cau cau. :)
<hubert_> Neni nadto si pokecat s byvalkou. :D
<hubert_> Sakra, jak se da doprcic napsat answer-bot?
<h00ked> kurnik tuhnou mi kolena
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: omrkni http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/hilightwin.pl
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ty si to napsal ? :-D
<hubert_> Co to je?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tam snad je autor ne?
<FrostyX> to jo, ja myslel ze si neco stahl, predelal a jeste ses nepridal jako autora
<hubert_> Co je to?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: mno tim bych asi zacal, nebo to ochcal aspon :), hilit do jednoho channu a ten uz se ta logovat bo ja nevim co pak :D
<[ZOMB]> hubert_: perlovy script :)
<h00ked> fuuu mam napad :D
<[ZOMB]> jakej
<hubert_> Perl jsem pochopil, ze je to script taky, ale k cemu?
<[ZOMB]> irssi
<hubert_> K cemu je tedy ten script? :D
<[ZOMB]> posila hilitmsg do jednoho owkna irssi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> teda mel by, nevim :)
<hubert_> NEpochopil jsem Te. :D
<[ZOMB]> jeste jsem se nedostal k loadu, pac tu porad nekdo keca :D
<hubert_> To abych se kvuli tomu naucil perl. :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ja nevim proc, ale vubec ten kod nemuzu precist :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: pisu nejakej hl
<[ZOMB]> hmm
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: mi to hazi do query k tobe
<FrostyX> jakoze ti napisu a ono to automaticky skoci do query ?
<[ZOMB]> taky i na sklo :)
<[ZOMB]> testni :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ale melo by to udelat nove okno ...
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: nejaka zrada
<FrostyX> jak na sklo
<FrostyX> nemuzu testnout, patlu neco v PHP ted
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: sem na sklo .. :)
<hubert_> Hehe, udelat blacklist vyhledavani na youtube asi nepůjde, co? :(
<[ZOMB]> nejakym js mozna, nevim :)
<hubert_> Js? Javascript?
<[ZOMB]> jj :)
<hubert_> A jak na to mi asi neporadis, co?
<[ZOMB]> to ne :)
<hubert_> Chci ze segry vymlatit J. Bobra...
<hubert_> Takže mi nepomůžete? :(
<[ZOMB]> js neumim, takze nevim jak :)
<hubert_> Ale nechápu, jak může JS udělat něco takového... Já vždycky myslel, že ten musí být už ve stránce..
<[ZOMB]> jen zobrazujes
<[ZOMB]> ale podrobnosti nechtej :D
<hubert_> Stejně Tě nechápu, to je jedno. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<hubert_> Sakra mi to tu laguje jak sviňa.
<hubert_> Je moje nenávist k Bobrovi tak silná, abych se naučil js? :D
<supersasho> caute vospolok
<hubert_> Čau čau.
<[ZOMB]> cus
<supersasho> ako tak kukam user list, asi by som mal zacat citat voodoo for advanced :-D
<hubert_> :D
<supersasho> z kazdej strany na mna dnes skace gnome3, tak ma napadlo sa spytat, ze ci to niekto z vas nepouziva nahodou?
<hubert_> Ne. Není to to, co se nasazuje do 11.04?
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<hubert_> *lok*
<spectrum1> nevite jestli jde v drupalu nastavit, aby se hlavni menu oznacilo v tematu jako aktivni pokud je vybrana polozka submenu? ;-)
<hubert_> Nevím, drupal neumím.
<spectrum1> ja vim, tezka otazka :_D
<hubert_> Já jsem rád, že vím, že Drupal je něco, jako wordpress. :D
<spectrum1> **** WP .. ;-)
<hubert_> Mi je to jedno, já si weby píšu sám. :D
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravi
<supersasho> hubert_: to co sa nasadzuje do 11.04 je unity
<hubert_> Já vím, jenom jsem si nebyl jistý.
<supersasho> h00ked: robi s WP, spectrum1 s drupalom a ja s joomlou :) pokryli sme skoro cely trh CMS :-D
<h00ked> supersasho: ja delam s WP asi tyden, s drupalem uz asi pet let :D
<supersasho> h00ked: nekaz mi koncepciu! :-D
<h00ked> supersasho: budu :D
 * spectrum1 dela normalne do misy ..
<supersasho> :)
<h00ked> spectrum1: do misy? prase, chod na zachod jako lidi :D
<h00ked> bleh... http://www.stream.cz/video/111709-urban-legends-fact-or-fiction-2
<supersasho> jak to spectrum napisal, som si spomenul na jednu cast zo southparku, tu ked tam hrali WoW :-D
<hubert_> Sakra. K čemu umím php, když nemám, co s tím dělat? :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<supersasho> hubert_: daj sa na c++ a mozes vo volnom case opravovat bugy pre gnome :-D
<hubert_> supersasha: C++ byl první jazyk, co jsem uměl. :D
<supersasho> a ja ze cestina :)
<supersasho> holt niekto sa narodi ako programator :-D
<hubert_> :D
<spectrum1> supersasho, cermat pise kam se ma zapojit tiskarna .. kvuli windows co si pamatuji porty.. (a kdyz se to strci jinam, tak to nejde)
<spectrum1> blew, supersasho pardon .. to melo byt jen super .. ;-)
<supersasho> :-D
<spectrum1> tabelator se mi tam primotal
<supersasho>  v pohode, len som si lamal chvilu hlavu ze co s tym mam ja :)
<spectrum1> ten tabelator, jinak nic ;-)
<hubert_> Jak se dají opravovat chyby v gnome? :P
<supersasho> v pohode, stava sa aj horsie.. napr, napisat sem root heslo mysliac si ze nepises do irssi :)
<FrostyX> hubert_: tak ze nejakou najdes, stahnes zdrojaky, napises opravu a uverejnis to :-D
<supersasho> hubert_: na launchpade je bugov kopec :)
<hubert_> Jsem v prdeli, já jsem rád, když napíši cout. :D
<supersasho> jj jak pise frostyx :)
<hubert_> Já v gnome chyby nevidím. :D
<spectrum1> no ale je to sranda, oni ted delali "generalku" a pritom zjistili, ze to maji nastrkane po ruznu a ze to uz davno nefunguje ..
<spectrum1> tak to radsi posrali s obrazkem kam to strcit ..
<h00ked> krucinal, bud ma ubuntu pretizene servery, nebo mi neco vyzira down
<hubert_> Copak?
<h00ked> no jede mi to max 7.68M/s
<hubert_> Ou. :(
<h00ked> 9.83M/s
<spectrum1> tak to te tu vsichni litujem ;-)
<spectrum1> me to jede 256K/s a taky nefnukam :-)
<FrostyX> chudacek h00ked ze ?
<h00ked> jenze ty prave nestahujes 360GB zalohu :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<spectrum1> tech par dokumentu ve wordu da 360GB? ;-)
<h00ked> zalohuju server :-)
<spectrum1> aha, porno .. tak to jo
<h00ked> neser
<h00ked> porno mam u sebe :D
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> ikdyz posledni dobou je pro me porno php a java, takze... :/ :D
<hubert_> :D :D
<spectrum1> bacha to je on
<spectrum1> pst
<h00ked> 100%[================>] 4,333,090,816 4.01M/s   in 13m 56s 
<h00ked> sem to rikal... desny
<FrostyX> soucitim s tebou, tohle bych rozhodne nechtel zazit :-D
<hubert_> Běžné..
<h00ked> a zase sem dneska stihnul hov..
<hubert_> Klasika.
<areon> Dneska je vás tu hodně tak to žíkám ZNOVA 9.4 je v Olomouci sraz Linuxu ;)
<hubert_> Cože? :( 
<hubert_> Kéžbych mohl...
<areon> hubert_,  smula no
<h00ked> areon: ja poslusne hlasim, ze nedorazim...
<hubert_> Vám je stejně všem nad osmnáct, takže bych tam byl trochu mimo.
<areon> h00ked,  jasny :-)
<h00ked> areon: bohuzel no, sem na neschopence a s mym stestim by prisla kontrola ;)
<areon> hubert_,  ee asi nebude
<areon> h00ked,  tak to je smula :)
<areon> h00ked,  to radsi neriskuj
<hubert_> areon: Nebude? :O
<h00ked> areon: prave no...
<h00ked> muzem potom zorganizovat neco pozdeji :-)
<h00ked> a pokud mozno spojit s geocaching vyletem :D
<areon> h00ked,  vim o 4 cash ;ú
<h00ked> kdeze? v olomouci?
<areon> hubert_, jako ze tam nebude vsem 18 neboj
<areon> h00ked, jj v olmu
<h00ked> tam jich bude mnohem vic :-)
<areon> h00ked, kamarad to hral tak o par vim co sjem pomahal s odlovem 
<hubert_> areon: Zajímavé.. Ale stejně mám smůlu, od Opavy mě k Vám nepustí..
<areon> hubert_,  z ovy jede jeden ;)
<hubert_> areon: Je mi 15..
<h00ked> areon: ja ted lustim urban legends :-)
<areon> hubert_,  aha
<h00ked> areon: celkem psycho kesky, obcas mas pocit, ze te v mistech kudy se plizis nekdo znasilni nebo zabije :D
<areon> h00ked,  neznam :-)
<hubert_> areon: Ař bych chtěl jakkoli, mám smůlu.. :(
<areon> h00ked,  ja jsem Hral mafie olomouc to bylo psychoo :D
<h00ked> areon: tady je jedna co uz mam vylustenou http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=25c64058-9e82-440c-b88f-d5ea5d290e45&log=y&decrypt=
<h00ked> areon: napovim ti - reseni je v textu :-)
<h00ked> a dalsi napoveda - lustil sem to asi pet hodin :D
<h00ked> Příkazy pro textovou porno hru: unzip, strip, touch, finger, mount, fsck, more, yes, stream, unmount, sleep.
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<hubert_> :D :D :D
<areon> h00ked, wtf?
<hubert_> Jak vůbec vypadá takový linux sraz?
<h00ked> areon: ta hadanka, nebo terminalovy sex? :D
<areon> hadanka
<h00ked> areon: je to zahul co? :D
<areon> jjj
<h00ked> kdyz zkouknes parkrat tohle video tak to taky asi rozlustis http://j.mp/i8oPML :-)
<FrostyX> prosimvas. usetrilo by mi to hodne casu. nevite proc kdyz si dam nekde do weboveho adresare script vypisujici getcwd(), vypisuje mi to jen / misto /var/www/nejaka/dalsi/slozka ?
<h00ked> ste nudny, jdu serezat nejaky hordaky :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: ty to beztak vis :-D
<h00ked> mno...
<h00ked> jediny co me napada je chroot na slozku pro usera a spousteni scriptu pod jinym userem, ale to bude asi blbost ;)
<h00ked> hm... fajn, laglo se mi wowko pri nacitani worldu :(
<FrostyX> hm zajimave. pise mi to jen v jedne tride. no to uz si vyresim teda
<h00ked> http://a.yfrog.com/img614/6558/etj.png
<h00ked> :D:D
<hubert_> :DD
<FrostyX> dpc co to je. v jedne metode getcwd vypise /var/www a v destruktoru to vypise /. pricemz nikde nemenim adresar
<FrostyX> no nic, dobrou
<xchullit> spánek ..jo a vy nezlobte duchy
<h00ked> mno, sice nerad, ale jdu restartovat...
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-08
<supersasho> dobru
<hubert_> Zdarte. :) :D
<hubert_> Tak nic, možná odpoledne. :D 
<hubert_> Čaute. :)
<supersasho> caute vospolok
<hubert_> Oslavujete se mnou 20 let linuxu? :))
<h00ked> bry rano
<freax> dobryyy :-)
<hubert_> Doré, dobré.
<hubert_> *Dobré :))
<hubert_> Nikdy bych neřekl, že cesta i k jednoduchému redakčnímu systému je spletitá. :(
<freax_> prosim vas nevedel by nekdo jak udelat napriklad screenshot grubu, nebo nejakyho instalatoru OS?
<hubert_> Foťák? Jinak Ti asi neporadím...
<freax_> fotak neee :) slo by to treba ve VirtualBoxu, ale zajimalo by me jestli to jde nejak udelat bez virtualizace
<hubert_> Imho ne, protože třeba GRUB je prostě jenom rozcestník, ne? Podle mě to bez virtualizace nemůjde...
<hubert_> *nepůjde
<freax_> taky si nedokazu predstavit jak by to asi tak fungovalo, ale treba se neco takovyho prece jenom da :)
<hubert_> Mně google nepomohl... Kdo ví.. Ale podle mě to nejde.. :)
<hubert_> To PHP bude mít na můj mozek neblahé následky...
<freax_> asi ne no.. aspon ne grub..
<freax_> proc zrovna PHP? to je hezkej jazyk.. sou podstatne horsi :)
<hubert_> Jo, hezký, to jo, syntaxe se mi líbí(jsem zatížený na středníky :)) ale už mi z něj hrabe a to se snažím pouze spatlat diskusi. :D
<FrostyX> hubert_: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/zpravicky/gnome-developer-center-spusteno  kdyz se tu vcera mluvilo o tom opravovani chyb
<hubert_> Uiiiiiiiiiii. A co GNOME 3, ten je někde už k opatření?
<FrostyX> no nic, ja jedu domu. mejte se tu
<hubert_> Čau čau.
<freax_> FrostyX: mej se
<freax_> na GNOME 3 uz kaslu... prejdu na fluxbox.. :)
<hubert_> Když mě se GNOME líbí, tak jak je..
<hubert_> Hmm, v tom fluxboxu se nevyznám. :(
<Amynka> me se gnome taky libi tak jak je
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> pekne na cizich pocitacich
<Amynka> :D
<hubert_> :D
<Amynka> freax_: caz registre :D
<Amynka> cau
<Amynka> jdete nekdo zitra 
<Amynka> na tu gnome lauch party?
<hubert_> :(
<hubert_> Hmm, jdu zkusit ten fluxbox, držte mi palce. 
<hubert_> Hmm, fluxbox nic moc teda..
<freax_> Amynka: cau :)
<freax_> hubert_: ciste nainstalovanej nevypada nijak super... musis si ho upravit ;)
<hubert_> freax_: A jak? Je na to nějaká pěkná utilitka? :)
<hubert_> Dopr. Nautilus jsem asi pouštět neměl, co?
<hubert_> freax_?
<freax_> hubert_: utilitky? na co? mas tam jen par konfiguraku... 
<freax_> hubert_: http://www.linuxexpres.cz/software/fluxbox-1-dil-1
<hubert_> Myslím, že na podobné výlety si pustím virtualbox. :)
<FrostyX> to gnome3 nevypada tak spatne :) http://www.root.cz/clanky/prohlidka-gnome-3-v-cem-je-vlastne-tak-revolucni/
<hubert_> Mmm, týpek má display jako kombajn.
<hubert_> Hmm, jak to nainstalovat na Ubuntu bez LiveCD?
<FrostyX> netusim jak je to dostupne v ubuntu
<hubert_> No právě, na ofiko www se o ubuntu nezmiňují..
<FrostyX> ale kdyz bych to chcel zkusit, tak to nacpu bud do virtualboxu (tam ale s 3D akceleraci nemuzem moc pocitat) a nebo to livecd co zminoval
<hubert_> Hm, to zase budu stahovat dlouho.
<FrostyX> ale treba tu http://www.root.cz/zpravicky/gnome-3-ppa-pro-ubuntu-10-10/ nepomuze toto ?
<FrostyX> no nic ja musim jit, nez mi ujedou :-D
<h00ked> juhuu uz mam dve vety z clanku, ktery sem mel vcera odevzdat. .:D
<hubert_> Gratulujo. .
<hubert_> *ji :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> jaky jmenoma 11.04? se mi nechce googlit :D
<hubert_> Natty Narwhal myslím. :D
<hubert_> Jo, trefil jsem se. :))
<supersasho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw&feature=player_embedded
<h00ked> jo dik :-)
<supersasho> h00ked: aky clanok pises? :)
<hubert_> Videjkou už jsem viděl na živě. :) Řekl jsem si, že bych na tu oslavu mohl něco dobrého otevřít, tak jsem si otevřel jogurt. :))
<h00ked> 130K/s
<h00ked> lol
<hubert_> Copak stahuješ? :)
<h00ked> 11.04 server beta1 :D
<hubert_> 11.04 jsem zatím zkoušel na desktopu a alfa2 ještě nic moc... 
<hubert_> Počkám na ofiko a pak ještě tak dva, nebo tři měsíce..
<h00ked> bry, nasel sem rychlejsi server :-)
<hubert_> Hmm, mě se na něm hlavně nelíbí to zasrané unity..
<h00ked> njn
<h00ked> ja mam v planu dopsat ty dva clanky a pak zkusim ve virtualu
<hubert_> Co píšeš?
<h00ked> ted me napada...
<h00ked> unity - neni to ta prasarna co je v netbook edition? :D
<hubert_> Jop. :(
<hubert_> Který prase psalo zdrojáky pro moje housle?
<h00ked> se na to vyseru, trikrat sem smazal spatny soubor :D
<hubert_> Co to teda píšeš za článek?
<h00ked> eggdrop hotwo 
<supersasho> h00ked: potom mi posli link, eggdrop ma zaujima :)
<supersasho> resp. nejky irc bot :0
<supersasho> :)
<h00ked> supersasho: zatim mam prvni cast http://h00ked.cz
<h00ked> supersasho: je to zatim jen easy howto jak kompilovat, nastaveni konfigurace a spusteni ;)
<hubert_> Co to je za RS:
<hubert_> ?
<h00ked> WP
<hubert_> Mooc pěkný. :)
<supersasho> h00ked: mas nastavene schvalovanie komentov? :-D
<h00ked> asi jo, ale jeste sem to nezkousel :D
<supersasho> tak mozes vyskusat, jeden tam na teba caka :-D
<h00ked> jo tak mam :D
<supersasho> tak ako trocha som to tusil ked mi napisalo "Komentář čeká na schválení." :-D
<hubert_> Je tam. ;)
<h00ked> kua blby WP
<h00ked> tam jeste porad vsechno musim hledat :D
<hubert_> Komentář tam ale je. 
<h00ked> jj to jo
<h00ked> ale chci to schvalovani zrusit :D
<hubert_> Počkej, Ty's to musel schválit?
<supersasho> hubert_: lol a co myslis ze tu pisem cely cas :-D
<h00ked> jj :D
<h00ked> jo dobry, uz to jde bez schvaleni, diky ;)
<hubert_> h00ked byl tedy rychlejší, než já.
<hubert_> Sakra, to GNOME3 na virtualboxu blbne, jdu to zkusit naostro. :D
<h00ked> hubert_: tak sem v administraci, tak sem to rovnou odklikl vid :-)
<h00ked> hubert_: kolik tomu davas ram? :D
<hubert_> Málo, sám jí moc nemám, jdu to zkusit naostro. :D
<hubert_> Zapoměl jsi k tomu článku o Ubuntu napsat, že unity je sračka.
<starejbar> heh se mi zblaznil správce napájení pro Xfce, uz 10 minut mi tu neustale prehazuje baterie se nabiji a baterie je nabita :D
<starejbar> jsem zvedav co se stane kdyz ho zabiju
<starejbar> no a uz mam pokoj
<starejbar> nevim teda co mi v Xfce dela gnome-power-manager
 * yunife dobre odpoledne prajem vsetkym
<starejbar> i tobe
<yunife> gnome-power-manager v Xfce?
<supersasho> napodobne
<starejbar> nemuze to byt pozustatek po tom ze jsem mel puvodne gnome a prehazoval jsem na xfce po instalaci?
<yunife> asi aj jo
<starejbar> pomaze mrcha :D
<yunife> pokial nemas notebook, tak power manager ti moze byt ukradnuty :-P
<starejbar> heh jsem ho purgnul a prej nasledujici baliky budou odstaneny: gnome power manager a ubuntu-desktop
<starejbar> tak uvidim jestli se jeste uvidime
<yunife> kukam, ze sa zrusila sluzba ShipIt pre Ubuntu, to je skoda, som si tak rad nechvaval posielat originalky :(
<yunife> starejbar, z toho si nic nerob, graficke prostredia su take domiesane, ja mam GNOME a mam tu tolko veci s KDE uz doistalovanych co vyzaduju niektore apps :-D
<starejbar> njn jen me tocilo ze furt dokola mi hazel hlasku ze baterie se nabiji
<starejbar> priste si to rozmysli :D
<hubert_> Tyvoje.
<hubert_> *le
<hubert_> Už se Vám někdy stalo, že Vám jenom tak problikával GNOME?
<yunife> hubert_, mne sa stalo, ked zlyhal driver od GPUcku, ze totalne hadzalo farebne pixely nahodne a nic som nevidel :-D
<starejbar> me se tohle stava kdyz experimentuju z uspavanim :D
<hubert_> Hej, mi to všechno kosilo do strany, všechno blikalo, je vidět, že na GNOME3 ještě nepřišel čas. :D
<starejbar> hh
<yunife> hubert_, mne sa to stalo 2x na GNOME 2 :-)
<hubert_> Mě se to občas stává, já si prostě rád hraju se systémem, ale najednou o sobě dal vědět CPU chladič. :O
<yunife> hubert_, :-D
<hubert_> Ubuntu font je volný k šíření, že jo? :)
<yunife> hubert_, zeby GPL?
<h00ked> ale nesmis s nim kurvit cestinu :D
<yunife> h00ked, servus :-D
<yunife> h00ked, zo zahrobia si sa vykopal?
<h00ked> yunife: to spis ty ne? :D
<hubert_> yunife: Já se v zkratkách licencí nevyznám. O:)
<yunife> h00ked, ja ne, ja mam za sebou uz spustu prace dneska
<yunife> hubert_, ty nepoznas skratku GPL, to si delas snad srandu ne :-D
<hubert_> yunife: Já si to nepamatuju. Nemám šanci. Nepamatuju si skoro nic. :(
<yunife> hubert_, skleroza?
<Amynka> tak co dete zejtra
<Amynka> na tu lauch party?
<h00ked> Amynka: na tom strahoveM
<h00ked> ?
<hubert_> yunife: Nevím, ale nejsem schopný si pamatovat třeba ani učivo ve škole, prostě nic..
<yunife> Amynka, kto sa nam to tu ozval :-P
<Amynka> ja
<Amynka> :D
<yunife> hubert_, nemal by si tolik fajcit, chlastat nebo drogovat a navstivit radsej odborneho lekara O_O
<h00ked> Amynka: na strahov jdu, ale asi nepujdu do ty hospy potom, na antibiotika by tam se mnou pak nebyla sranda po par pivech :D
<Amynka> h00ked: oka .D
<h00ked> Amynka: ty tam budes?
<Amynka> h00ked: jj
<hubert_> yunife: Nejsem hovado, abych pil, nebo kouřil. S tím má moje rodina problémů dost.
<h00ked> ouuu
 * yunife chce jit na party
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> yunife: tak prijed do prahy :D
<hubert_> http://www.zive.cz/bleskovky/google-motion-byl-jen-aprilovy-vtipek-nez-jej-jisty-nadsenec-skutecne-naprogramoval/sc-4-a-156564/default.aspx :))
<yunife> h00ked, ach ... do toho kamenneho mesta? :-D
<yunife> h00ked, radeji ostanem tu s ostepmi :-D
<h00ked> yunife: jj do civilizace, musis obcas vylezt z te hlinene chyse :D
<Amynka> h00ked: budem se fajtit?
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> Amynka: klidne te pretahnu svym ntb s ubuntu, mam HP v kovovem pouzdru, vyhraju :D
<yunife> hubert_, to je huste :-D:-D:-D
<Amynka> h00ked: sem myslela slovne ty trotle
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ja mam bolavou nohu
<hubert_> Chci kinnect. 
<h00ked> Amynka: no tak teda jo no :D
<Amynka> ja mam lenovo
<Amynka> mozna bys taky umrel
<h00ked> pche, to bych vyhral s prehledem plastaku
<Amynka> hubert_: kazdy chce kinect
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ja nemam plastak
<h00ked> tak to by bylo zajimave teda :-)
<yunife> ja si prinesu bejzbalku, uvidime kto vydrzi dlhsie :D
<hubert_> Amynka: Ale já s ním chci ovládat Gmail. :D
<h00ked> yunife: ticho tam na vychode :D
<yunife> h00ked, mrem, uz som ticho :D
<h00ked> yunife: vlastne brno je dalny vychod, takze ty jsi v tom pripade v asii :D
<yunife> h00ked, kokos zachvilku sa dostanem ku vam zo zapadu :-D
<Amynka> hubert_: nastav si utf-8
<Amynka> ty trotle 
<h00ked> ze zapadu? neeeeeee :D
<hubert_> Amynka: Copak mi nejede? :(
<Amynka> not really
<yunife> hubert_, ty si chces vazne kupit microsoft produkt do linuxu? neblazni, mys a klavesnica staci :-D
<Amynka> ti jebe kinnect je super
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> kinect je super jenom u xboxu
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> jo
<hubert_> yunife: Jenom si to predstav, ty videa na youtubku, pomalu umirajici Hulan. :))
<Amynka> u xboxu
<Amynka> kde jinde
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> no hulan s tim dela deti urcite :D
<yunife> hold niekto potrebuje saskovat pred kinectom, niekto v blazinci a niekto sa vyblazni s kamaratmi a holkou :-D
<Amynka> ja nemam holku
<Amynka> :D
<hubert_> :D
<Amynka> ale ani chlapa
<h00ked> Amynka: chces? jednu znam :D
<Amynka> ja mam svoje fyzikalni rovnice
<Amynka> ty sou zabavnejsi nez chlap
<h00ked> tse
<h00ked> :D
<hubert_> Brr rovnice. :/ :(
<Amynka> h00ked: to vis ze si zabavny tutinku :)
<yunife> Amynka, takze mi budes vediet vypocitat par cisiel ku motorike robota ze jo :-D:-D:-D
<hubert_> Dopr. segra nasla plakat J.Bobra, co jsem tak usilovne schovaval. :(
<Amynka> yunife: jasne.. delam robotiku
<h00ked> Amynka: jo a mela bys jit na ofiko, jeden se mi navazel do nufika, ze prej ma malo dps :D
<yunife> Amynka, tak to ta teda vyzuzijem :-)
<Amynka> h00ked: zmrdi D
<Amynka> h00ked: kaj hras smrade
<h00ked> drak thulu
<Amynka> fuj
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> co, mam jit na burning blade? :D
<Amynka> ja nemam acc
<Amynka> mame ban
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> lol :D
<yunife> bol by som vdacny keby ste tu o tej picovine uz nerozpravali
<h00ked> si zase poslal do prdele nejaky GM? :D
<Amynka> not really
<Amynka> kamo
<Amynka> du si pustit farmar hleda zenu
<Amynka> xD
<yunife> mazte na kanal #svojpomoc :-D
<Amynka> yunife: ticho
<Amynka> az budes umet pocitat
<Amynka> mzuzes se taky rozpravat o picovinach
<Amynka> :D
<hubert_> Hmm, Hulan je fakt feministka.
<Amynka> sakra tu se to loguje
<yunife> Amynka, ja pocitat nahodou viem
<Amynka> yunife: sikulka :*
<yunife> Amynka, 1+1 = 11 :-D
<Amynka> ne
<yunife> ale jo
<Amynka> 1+1 je 10
<yunife> nie je :D
<Amynka> ani binarne to neumis :D
<Amynka> ja se zblaznim
<yunife> povodne som s citaval palicky :-D
<Amynka> ja skocim proti zdi
<Amynka> :D
<yunife> jedna palicka plus jedna palicka sa rovna dve palicky :D:D
<yunife> Amynka, a taketo vies S dx = ??
<h00ked> yunife: a rika ti neco 5! treba? :D
<h00ked> Amynka: jo btw ten fight, neplanujes doufam pokemony nebo neco takovyho :D
<Amynka> integral?
<Amynka> h00ked: mm pokemoni
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ale pikacu mam ja :D
<hubert_> Kdysi jsem mel plysoveho. 
<h00ked> lol, ze sem neco takoveho cekal :D
<hubert_> :))
<yunife> h00ked, javascript:function f(x){return x>1?x*f(x-1):1;};alert(f(5));void(0);
<yunife> :-D
<h00ked> si googlil celkem dlouho :D
<yunife> h00ked, nee mi nechcela najskor slapat ta funkcia ani som nezistel preco :-D
<yunife> pozor Amynka poznala ze to je integral :D
<Amynka> tak napsal si s
<h00ked> Amynka: a co ten zexuv pseudoserver, uz to zase rozjel? :D
<Amynka> ;
<Amynka> h00ked: nevim
<h00ked> radsi :D
<Amynka> yunife: co studujes?
<yunife> Amynka, nechcelo sa mi hladat v specialnych znakoch, studujem informatiku a na matike nas dost trapia 
<h00ked> matika je svinstvo
<hubert_> Jo jo.
<Amynka> yunife: ale kde ;)
<starejbar> matika je svinstvo vsude :)
<Amynka> yunife: se obavam chlapecku ze dokud si nebyl na matfyzu
<Amynka> tak vis opravdu nic o tom co je peklo matika ;)
<Amynka> takze si nevyskakuj
<Amynka> :)
<h00ked> Amynka: i stredoskolska matika byla fuj co si pamatuju :D
<yunife> Amynka, tak zasa taky hardcorac matikar nejsem :-D
<h00ked> a to bylo easy :D
<Amynka> h00ked: :D
<yunife> Amynka, ale integralmi nas duseli dost a este aj budu :-D
<Amynka> yunife: ja chodin na matfyz..
<Amynka> takze posmivani ze poznam ze je ot integral asi neni uplne na miste
<Amynka> :)
<yunife> Amynka, ale s tymi palickami som ta dostal :D
<Amynka> ne
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ale byl to dobry vtip
<h00ked> Amynka: ikdyz tak nejak premyslim.... na stredni bylo asi nejhorsi kombinatorika tusim? takova ta pravdepodobnost apod... ale to bylo zlo ze to byla nuda :D
<yunife> Amynka, ja si jeste pametam ako som v prvej triede pocital hrasky :-D
<h00ked> potom takovy ty kraviny, derivace, integrace...
<h00ked> sinus, tangens...
<yunife> :-D
<h00ked> kruci, kdyz tak nad tim premyslim, tak zlata stredni :D
 * yunife cos(30°) je a) linearna b) nelinearna 
<yunife> :-D
<h00ked> yunife: c) debilni :D
<yunife> h00ked, ci by si si vybral? :-D
<h00ked> ceky, cosinus 30 to bylo v nejakem dile big bang theory ne? :D
<yunife> h00ked, nj cosinus 30ti je slavny, kamarad kvoli mne prisiel o bod s pisemky :-D
<yunife> h00ked, teda moze si za to sam, nepovedal mi svetky nalezitosti :-D
<yunife> h00ked, inac kde je nas kamarat widlak?
<starejbar> fakt se vam po nem styska?
<h00ked> bleh..
<h00ked> presel sem na leceni se pomoci whiskey.... snad to zabere vic :D
<starejbar> :D dej pak vedet budes-li schopen
<yunife> starejbar, co ja viem aj hej :-D
<h00ked> supersasho: uz to skoro budu mit sepsane ;)
<supersasho> super :)
<h00ked> supersasho: je to tam ;)
<hubert_> @h00ked, to sis pospisil teda s tim novym clankem. :))
<h00ked> tady nejsi na twitteru, tady se nepise @ :D
<hubert_> Sila zvyku. :D
<hubert_> A vubec, tady to taky funguje a me se to libi. :D
<h00ked> tak mi chybela jenom ta mensi cast no :-)
<supersasho> http://hooked.cz/ :-D
<hubert_> :D
<hubert_> http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/813/snmekobrazovkym.png
<hubert_> Kdyz ja jsem se doted nudil. :(
<[ZOMB]> co znamena na twiteru @?
<hubert_> Ja to pouzivám, kdyz nekomu neco posilam... hned za to se napise uzivatelske jmeno..
<xchullit> gugus
<[ZOMB]> hubert_: takze neco jako tady stacni jen napsat nick?
<[ZOMB]> nemam twiter, tak nevim :)
<hubert_> [ZOMB] Jo jo, presne. :)
<[ZOMB]> tak to jo :)
<h00ked> hubert_: myslim, ze to pouzivas nejenom ty, ale i vsichni ostatni uzivatele twitteru ;) :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<hubert_> No jo, no! :D
<hubert_> Hmm, mate nekdo na webu adsense?
<[ZOMB]> nemam, ke me nikdo neleze skorem :)
<[ZOMB]> vlastne ani nevim jestli o to stojim :D
<hubert_> Ty mas web?
<[ZOMB]> jak se to vezme :)
<hubert_> Localhost? :D
<[ZOMB]> takova slatanina :)
<[ZOMB]> ee
<hubert_> Link!!
<hubert_> Prosim. :)
<[ZOMB]> hh, v tuhle chvili uz bych mel zasebou whois [ZOMB] -> IP -> hostname a mas ... :)
<hubert_> Moc narocne na me. Pomalu, pomalu..
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<h00ked> hm....
<h00ked> jdu si dat cini minies
<ZOMBitch> tfuj
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nebo delaj i s prichuti gulase trebas? :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: btw tohle si cet? http://www.sovavsiti.cz/weblog/54/radost-z-adsense :)
<h00ked> skoricove :p
<ZOMBitch> jeee
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> to si radsi zase spalim topinky :D
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: Uz ten nadpis na me pusobi tak feministicky. .D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: kterej?
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: Radost z AdSense. :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: ja to necet, ale pointu asi chapu ... nebude to zas neco extra a je s tim plno ojebavek :D
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: Jo, presne styl femi-Hulan. :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> asi budu blejt
<hubert_> Ale coto, nekdo pred Tebou pronesl slovo Windows?
<yunife> hubert_, bleeee
<xchullit> _.
<hubert_> yunife: No jo, omlouvam se.
 * yunife povie mi niekto na keru picu je tym ucitelom UML k projektu do skoly, kde je 10 tried a 40 metod :-D
 * yunife ach boze kto to sem dosiel ... este ma hlava rozboli
<xchullit> dnes nemam cas ..
<hubert_> Zlata zakladka. :D
<h00ked> hubert_: prezral sem se cini minies a zapil sem to panakem.... :D
<hubert_> h00ked: :D :D To je podobne. :D
<yunife> on nema cas a pise sem :-D
<hubert_> :D
<ZOMBitch> xchullit: no nekecej cece, budes jednou klidnej a hodnej jo?
<xchullit> potřebuju tvůj oblek ,boty a tvůj motocykl  :-I
<hubert_> Doprdele, nesnasim, kdyz mi mati rekne "Huberte". !! Grr!
<yunife> do kelu nehra mi subak :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: ses nejakej optimista teda :D
<hubert_> yunife:Zkus poprosit. :D
<yunife> ne, prepinac je podrbkany :-D pichnem to do inych dier :D:D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: je nejakej podezdrele klidnej, nezda se ti? :D
<yunife> hmm hra to akosi divne :-D
<yunife> to si zo mna delaji prdel v tem Genuise :D
<yunife> jo opravene :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: nevim, ja jsem na AB v BG
<h00ked> :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ja jsem ~/ :)
<yunife> http://jarko.hopto.org/bcp.png
<yunife> nie je to nadhera :-D
<ZOMBitch> delam zas X veci najednou, takze potrebuju oba monitory a litat s notasem po kafickach :P
<yunife> ZOMBitch, to by chcelo novej mcu implementovat primo do tveho mozgu O_O
<ZOMBitch> yunife: na tom neco bude :)
<hubert_> Mmmm, co pouzivate za IRC klienta? :)
<h00ked> xchat
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: no ja uz taky, zase sme dostali klepec :D
<ZOMBitch> ZOMBitch: v cem?
<h00ked> na battlegroundu :D
<h00ked> krucinal a nejak mi problikava obraz...
<ZOMBitch> :P
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> prej udelej mi v brisku mimco // a kde jinde v uchu? :D:D
<hubert_> Do pusy, ne? :D
<ZOMBitch> presne, to nesmi porad polikat jestli nejaky chce :D
<hubert_> :D
<ZOMBitch> mg
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: si nevidel HIMYM? :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: vole :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: si nemuzu pamatovbat kazdou pi... :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: ty si taky pi... :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: btw nemas byt v olomouci? :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ja vim :P
<ZOMBitch> nemam, ja rikal hned, ze tahnout se do olomouce do wifi koutku na drahy kafe nechci :)
 * ZOMBitch dostava kazdej den, vetsi a vetsi slevu na share-rapid.cz ... asi za tu ignoranci :))
<xchullit> českej rapid ?  F.off
<ZOMBitch> j, silenost
<hubert_> Nahodou fajn!
<xchullit> ty lidi co to provozují ,maji lidi za blázny
<h00ked> warezaci hnusny
<ZOMBitch> nj, ale pro nekoho kdo porad neco stahuje, ne pro me :)
<h00ked> mate mit anonymni ftp jako ja, kam vam kazdy nahaze veci :D
<hubert_> h00ked: Treba? :D
<h00ked> nereknu, je anonymni :D
<hubert_> :( :D
<xchullit> nejlepší je JD a plnej plyn
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: link, jdem hltit :p
<hubert_> Jak se da nastavit komplet vlastni rozlozeni klavesnice?
<h00ked> si ho najdi, neni to az tak tezky ;)
<ZOMBitch> nemam cas, datluju zrovna podminky pro option z getopts :)
<h00ked> zajimavy... napsal sem aplikaci pro android 2.2+ a pouzivaji ho pouze lide s 2.2+ .... cim to asi bude.. :D
<h00ked> nektery statistiky fakt jenom prekazeji...
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: lol
<hubert_> Zajimavy, kdyz si zobrazim h00ked ovu IP a zadam do prohlizece, vyjede mi cosi, jako avril. :D
<h00ked> to vis, google dela vsechno detailni
<h00ked> mozna az mo.. :D
<h00ked> hubert_: j to je jeden projekt co delam...
<h00ked> problem, je ze mam touhle IP 4 domaci servery a vsude bezi jiny projekt co delam... bud rad, ze se ti zobrazilo tohle :D
<hubert_> h00ked: Jo, ale ze by to melo byt od ni vim jenom diky tomu, ze mi nabehly <title> a zbytek furt loaduje. :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: klavesnice jde predelat, ale kdo se s tim ma matlat :)
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: Ja bych si to rad upravil. :))
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: hubert_ to asi budes potrebovat 'xev'
<ZOMBitch> joho, uz mi jeden nick nestaci :D
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> hubert_: uz by to melo byt lepsi, zakazal sem na routeru port :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<hubert_> :D
<hubert_> A moje IP nezobrazi nic, ach jo. :(
<h00ked> tak premyslim... jit na pivo, nejit na pivo... :D
<ZOMBitch> nemas povolene,forwardovane porty ?
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jit, ale casu dost ;)
<h00ked> omg...
<h00ked> dalsi funny kategorie - vyuzivany jazyk, jelikoz jsem ji napsal v anglictine, tak to je taky super statistika :D
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: S temi porty je to na me? :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: jj :)
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: A jak na to? O:)
<ZOMBitch> mmnt, si hopnu
<hubert_> Jop.
 * ZOMBitch back
<hubert_> Co s temi porty tedy? :D
<ZOMBitch> teprve scanuju :)
<ZOMBitch> mozna u providera bude prob .. Hlucin.net
<h00ked> no podle nmap -T Aggressive -O -v 93.91.245.218 nic...
<h00ked> host seems down
<ZOMBitch> taky mam prd
<ZOMBitch> jede to uz moc dlouho, to filtruje svechno :)
<hubert_> Sakra, jak se mam naucit dvorak rozlozeni? :D
<h00ked> ja dal jenom 4 zakladni porty a ani prd
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: jinej provider, nebo si domluvit (a pravdepodobne priplacet verejnou IP, uz je dobre si pak nechat dat statickou :P mozna ale bude dalsi doplatek :D )
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: urcite na to bude nejakej vyukovej program na netu :)
<FrostyX> jake jsou podrobnosti ke zmene zombickova nicku ? :-D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: tohle delaj ty zkurveny cisco dhcp 6000 routery
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: Takze radsi to nechat tak, jak to je, jo? :D
<h00ked> mame jich v praci jak nasrano a nestihame na ne nadavat :D
<FrostyX> jinak zdravim vsechny
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jen tak 'for fun' ;)
<hubert_> Ui, jaktoze kdyz zadam svoji soukromou IP, vidim localhost? :D Takhle by to i mohlo fungovat? :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: to pravdepodobne uvidis router
<FrostyX> takze zmena povolani se nekonala ? :-D
<hubert_> ZOMBitch: E-e. Router ma svoji. ;)
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: tj jedno :)
<hubert_> Ale pokud bych Vam teoreticky dal svoji IP, uvidite to, ze? A taky se mi dostanete do PC, radsi mlcim. :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: takhle to nefunguje, tvuj router zahazuje urcite pozadavky na portu 80 (webrozhrani routeru) z wan
<hubert_> Ach tak.
<ZOMBitch> a pravdepodobne si za NATem providera
<h00ked> no nic prdi, jdu na dve zdravotni
<hubert_> Cau cau.
<ZOMBitch> kazdopadne jestli mas apache na svem PC, tak na svem routeru musis smerovat port 80 (popr jeste 443) na IP tveho desktopu (stejne porty)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: :)
<hubert_> Nevim, o cem mluvis, ale apache mam. :D
<ZOMBitch> port forwarding
<ZOMBitch> :)
<hubert_> ? :D
<ZOMBitch> smerovani portu :D
<hubert_> A tzn? :D
<ZOMBitch> resp preklad portu z jedne site do druhe (z WAN do LAN treba)
<hubert_> Cim dal lip. :D
<ZOMBitch> ... google
<ZOMBitch> nechci tu sepisovat uz sepsane :0
<hubert_> Jo jo, ja si to najdu. ;)
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: az pochopis co to zhruba je, tak v routeru/modemu to nekde mozna i bude, pokud je schopnejsi trosek, nejakej popis by mel byt i v manualu
<hubert_> Nemam k nemu manual a ani nevim, co je to za typ.. :(
<ZOMBitch> neni to zas takova veda :)
<ZOMBitch> na nem neni napsane?
<ZOMBitch> ve webowem rozhrani to neni? vetsinou uz nazev zarizeni obsahuje tabulka pro login ;)
<hubert_> To bych musel na pudu. A na rozhrani ma heslo. ;)
<ZOMBitch> tj jedno :)
<hubert_> Mam smulu.
<ZOMBitch> on by se ti mel predstavit
<hubert_> ??
<ZOMBitch> prihlasovaci tabulka do routeru .... nazev okna, Welcome ... 
<hubert_> No jo, jenze router je zaheslovany. ;)
<ZOMBitch> to heslo preci nemusis ani zadavat pro zobrazeni te prihlasovaci tabulky ne? ;)
<hubert_> Nechapu. Zadam do prohlizece ip routeru a vyskoci tabulka. Konec.
<ZOMBitch> nema zadnej popisek nebo tak?
<hubert_> Server ***.***.***.***:80 na Wireless Access Point vyzaduje zadani uz. jmena a hesla.
<ZOMBitch> :P dobrej srac
<hubert_> Jo, jsem v prdeli. :D 
<hubert_> A jsem tam, kde jsem byl. :D
<ZOMBitch> mno, jeste se da pouzit wireshark treba, ale asi jednodussi dojit na pudu :)
<hubert_> Jaj, k cemu mi to vlastne bude? :D
<ZOMBitch> kdyz neznas heslo, tak k h... :D
<hubert_> No jo, no. :D
<hubert_> A to se zjistit neda, co? :(
<ZOMBitch> router se da fyzicky resetovat do tovarniho nastaveni :P
<ZOMBitch> pak by se musel znovu nastavit
<hubert_> Jo, to vim, pak je jmeno i heslo admin, ale nemam klice k APine. :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<hubert_> Konec mych ambici na server. :(
<ZOMBitch> neni to vzdy admin/admin
<ZOMBitch> :D
<hubert_> U nas jo, muhehe. :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<hubert_> Ach jo. :(
<hubert_> Kdybych alespon ten svuj RD udelal. :( :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<hubert_> Nebo se alespon naucil s WP!!!!! :D
<ZOMBitch> to je vcelku jednoduche ne?
<hubert_> Neumim si upravit layout..
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> kde co?
<hubert_> Nikde nic. ;)
<hubert_> Hmm, že bych zkusi WP na localhostu? Mmm. :)
<ZOMBitch> je to jen na tobe :)
<hubert_> Sakra, co tam mam dat za jmeno databaze? :(
<hubert_> Ja na to prijdu. :D
<ZOMBitch> pokud ji tvori, tak chce mozna max prefix, pokud ne, tak bude v instalacni slozce pripravena db na import :)
<hubert_> prefix?
<hubert_> Aha.
<hubert_> Hm, ale jak na to?
<hubert_> Mam to! :D
<hubert_> Hehe, pry povolit vyhledavacum zobrazovat obsah tohoto webu. :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<hubert_> Jde se pretvaret. :))
<ZOMBitch> :D
<hubert_> Tyjo, na fb zase nejaky vir. :D
<hubert_> Vidim to tak, ze se na ten ZASRANY WP vyseru a nakodim si to sam. :D
<ZOMBitch> lol
<hubert_> To si pis!
<hubert_> Chci na Launch party.
 * ZOMBitch by toho chtel
<hubert_> Proc musi byt doprdele nekolik druhu dvi? 
<xchullit> :)
<xchullit> je tu někdo kdo tuní xbmc
<hubert_> ? :D
<xchullit> neznáš  xbmc ?  ty bude nemalej skřet co ;-)
<hubert_> Já jsem strašná lama a noob.
<xchullit> ok, svažte ho
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, Ti to potvrdí. ;)
 * ZOMBitch nevi nic ...
<hubert_> Ale vi. Ze jsem lama a noob.
<ZOMBitch> :)
<areon> hubert_,  nemusis co zavidet zitrejsi sraz padá
<hubert_> areon, co se stalo?
<areon> hubert_,  moc lidi nemuze
<hubert_> areon, hm, to máte blby. 
<areon> nj 
<ZOMBitch> vcelku zdlouhava instalace 11.04
<xchullit> a pak zjistiš že nic
<ZOMBitch> vidis to moc cerne :)
<ZOMBitch> dokonce se to pokousi samo hned aktualizovat :)
<areon> to je kocourkov tak sraz zase je :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<hubert_> :D
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<hubert_> Pyj, mmm.
<hubert_> No nic, mějte se. :)
<xchullit> neštourej se v nose
<starejbar> a jak to vypada ZOMBE?
<starejbar> ne ze bych se do toho chtel taky poustet?
<xchullit> taky hrabete co se dá ...
<FrostyX> (z lamera)<on> Nevite nekdo jestli je v Tylovo divadle wifi? jdeme s mladou na balet :/
<FrostyX> :-D
<xchullit> _-
<hubert_> I'm back!!
<starejbar>  
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-09
<h00ked> bla bla bla
<starejbar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY
<h00ked> nekdo mi krade goldy... :/
<h00ked> Amynka: tusis kde to dneska je? :D
<h00ked> pochybuju, ze to tam bude rozlepene jako na installfestu :D
<Amynka> h00ked: strahov
<h00ked> Amynka: to vim taky, ale kde je blok 7 apod... :D
<Amynka> ja sem v zivote na strahove nebyla
<Amynka> a doufala sem ze nikdy tam nepudu
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> ja tam znam jenom cestu bus -> sillicon hill -> mezna -> autobus :D
<h00ked> Amynka: :D
<Amynka> my de mlanovkou
<h00ked> lanovkou? :D
<Amynka> jo
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ok, ja to vezmu na dragonovi no :D
<Amynka> lol
<h00ked> omg http://www.alza.cz/steelseries-world-of-warcraft-cataclysm-gaming-mouse-d202566.htm#popis
<h00ked> :D:D
<tigrid> hojte
<h00ked> hoj
<h00ked> no mel bych se jit oholit, aby se me Amynka nebala :D
<Amynka> h00ked: ja se ucesala
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> to ja uz jsem umytej :D
<h00ked> akorat trosku porezanej, ale nevadi :D
<h00ked> Amynka: beres ntb? me se s nim nechce tahnout :D
<Amynka> h00ked: ty vole
<Amynka> h00ked: presne to resim uz dve hodin
<Amynka> y
<Amynka> zese mi s tim nechce tahnout
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> aha :D
<h00ked> si mi pomohla, dik :D:D:D
<Amynka> ja neivm beres si ho?
<h00ked> prave premyslim... nevim :D
<Amynka> kamos si bere notas
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> mam tam baterku tak na 2-3 hodky... takze by to znamenalo pro sichr vzit i bagl...
<h00ked> teda kabel, ne bagl :D
<Amynka> co kdyz
<Amynka> to bude desne nudny
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> tak dame open arenu? :D
<Amynka> to me neba
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> ja ani nevim kdo tam prednasi :D
<Amynka> trefny
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> to bude trefne
<h00ked> tak to bude trefny :D
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> takze sluchtaka, kdo dal? :D
<Amynka> nevim
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> http://cybertropia.net/?q=node/58
<h00ked> bzatek z redhatu... :D
<h00ked> nakej ptak spanelak...
<Amynka> boha
<Amynka> to bude nuda
<h00ked> hitlerovo bracha a google translator hm.... xD
<h00ked> ale dostaneme flashky s live fedorou
<h00ked> imho by meli davat spis flasky s rumem.. :D
<Amynka> prave
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> ruum
<h00ked> mam vzit rum? :D
<Amynka> si ten notas snad vemu
<h00ked> chm....
<h00ked> stves me :D
<Amynka> se mi vleze do kabelky
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> sem zistila
<h00ked> lol
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> ty mas nejakej netbook? :D
<Amynka> ne
<Amynka> 14ctku
<h00ked> boha jeho co mas za kabelku :D
<Amynka> http://www.alza.cz/lenovo-thinkpad-t410si-2904-h5g-d228231.htm
<Amynka> necxo takovyho
<Amynka> akorat
<Amynka> lepsi hw
<tigrid> taky spam :-D tu 
<h00ked> :D
<tigrid> jee lenovo :-) taky mam jednoho krasavce
<h00ked> no ja mam 15,6 no.. :D
<Amynka> no me se ta 14ctka vleze tak tak
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> mas lepsi rozliseni
<h00ked> ale jinak mam lepsi hw :D
<Amynka> nevis
<Amynka> protoze tenhle hw ja nemam
<Amynka> ja mam jiny
<h00ked> stejne mam lepsi :D
<Amynka> ja mam jen tenhle vnitrek
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> vnejsek
<Amynka> teda
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ty uz si nejaky rum zpracovala co :D
<Amynka> ty mas nejaky srot
<Amynka> asus ne?
<h00ked> HP
<tigrid> :-D
<Amynka> jeste lepsi
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> mas ten probook
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ten cerny
<Amynka> hnusny
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> turion 2,5GHz dualcore, 4GB, 640 HDD
<Amynka> no dyt to rikam
<Amynka> ja mam i3 4gb 
<Amynka> a ssdecko
<tigrid> ssd kolik ?
<h00ked> http://www.alza.cz/hp-probook-4525s-d200722.htm
<h00ked> tenhle mam
<h00ked> i3 suck
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> i3 je super
<Amynka> tigrid: jen 128
<h00ked> ok
<h00ked> intel suck :D
<tigrid> 128 a stačí to hele ?
<Amynka> ja chtela i5
<Amynka> ale to tam nedavaj
<Amynka> tigrid: ja mam hodne externaku
<Amynka> a vetsinou mam secko na serveru
<Amynka> takze jo dopohody
<tigrid> hmm takze bez netu jak bez ruky co
<Amynka> jo tohle hp bych si nekoupola
<Amynka> uz ta cena
<Amynka> 15k
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> nebo 12
<Amynka> to smrdi
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> to vyrabej z recyklovanyho plastu
<Amynka> nebo co
<Amynka> :D
<tigrid> taky nazor :-D
<Amynka> a to rozliseni
<Amynka> to bych se zblila
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> uz to moje je napicu
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> a zajimalo by me proc recyklovany plast
<Amynka> je tezky 3 kila
<Amynka> :D
<tigrid> ty si co tve ? :-D
<Amynka> tigrid: a coi si ty?
<h00ked> Amynka: ja ho mel za 9k :D
<Amynka> pod na bitku
<Amynka> h00ked: ty ve
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> mam v alze znameho, dava mi slevy :D
<Amynka> levnejsi jak mobil
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> tjn :D
<Amynka> s tim se nebojis jit ven
<Amynka> ze ti to slunicko znici
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> ja se bojim jenom s tebou :D
<Amynka> se ten recyklovany plast
<Amynka> rozpusti
<Amynka> :D
<tigrid> ja su obycejny student hele :-D
<h00ked> to neni recyklovany plast, to je umelohmotny hlinik prej :D
<Amynka> umelohmotny hlinik
<Amynka> takze alobal
<Amynka> a na nem plast
<Amynka> xD
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<h00ked> pevny alobal :D
<Amynka> no jo
<Amynka> muzes si do notbooku
<Amynka> zabalit svacinu
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> xDDDDDDDD
<tigrid> to by byla dobra reklama ale :-D 
<Amynka> ok tenhle rejp se mi povedl
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> Amynka: pujdes pak do ty hospy?
<Amynka> h00ked: ja nevim
<Amynka> se masocial
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> zalezi koho sbalim
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> pokud vubec mam chut
<Amynka> nekoho balit
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> jeste nevim
<h00ked> premyslim, jestli brat prachy nebo ne :D
<Amynka> i kdyz s omjim xichtem
<Amynka> as tim jak sem opuchla
<Amynka> asi nikoho
<Amynka> h00ked: jo vem
<Amynka> musis si koupit redhat
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> nic ti nedam :D
<Amynka> ja nic nechci
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> redhat? ses posrala :D
<Amynka> kup  si redhat
<Amynka> aspon si z tebe budu moct delat srandu
<Amynka> do smrti
<h00ked> to muze byt blizko
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> te ozeru a vsude ti nainstaluju ubuntu :D
<h00ked> to bude rychly a bezbolestny infarkt co? :D
<h00ked> nj, to je ten vysokoskolskej net :D
<Amynka> lol
<h00ked> mno tak mam ntb v baglu
<h00ked> a ted jenom jestli si ten bagl vezmu nebo ne :D
<h00ked> ale spis zacinam premyslet, jestli se mi tam vubec chce... :D
<h00ked> Amynka: jo dobry, je to zase v sillicon hill, tam trefim, yahoo :D
<h00ked> nic, chvatam
<Amynka> uuz?
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked_mobil> bleh, revizor otravuje lidi... 
<tigrid> :-D :-D a máš listek hele 
<h00ked_mobil> mam zamestnaneckou legitku :-)
<tigrid> hmm frajer :-)
<h00ked_mobil> to vis, neni na benzin, tak jsem musel zneuzit otce xD
<tigrid> hmm muj tata bohuzel nikde na takem fleku nedela :-
<h00ked_mobil> amynla no kde seees
<h00ked_mobil> amynka :D
<h00ked_mobil> kruciprsk, poctvrte tu jsem a zase stejne misto... xD
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: tu sem xD
<h00ked_mobil> amynka necum do toho ntb pprad xD
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: ty necuuum
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked_mobil> xD
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: tu jakofak nekdo pouziva gnome ? xD
<h00ked_mobil> jenom ty jsi exot s KDE tady
<h00ked_mobil> xD
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: ja nema kde vole ale xfce xD
<h00ked_mobil> jeste horsi xD
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: ty si sraac
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> sakra to se loguje
<Amynka> zas budu za debila
<h00ked_mobil> ticho tam vzadu xD
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked_mobil> zombitch ty se netlem xD
<ZOMBitch> h00ked_mobil: proc ne? :D
<h00ked_mobil> zombitch a mas recht. vysmejem se amynce xD
<ZOMBitch> :P
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: vy tu ste oba trotli?
<h00ked_mobil> zomb ne ne? 
<ZOMBitch> jsem tu, ale jen tak sleduju, datluju vedle :)
<Amynka>  ZOMBitch a kdee?
<ZOMBitch> v geany :D
<h00ked_mobil> amynka neser s tim suse porad
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: SUSEEEEEEEEEEE
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked_mobil> te jebnu po palici ntb se suse :-D
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: tutut
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked_> Amynka, widlaku
<Amynka> h00ked_: nejsem
<Amynka> nechcu mit flek na notboku
<Amynka> D
<h00ked_> jasne :D
<Amynka> vr
<h00ked_> nevrc
<h00ked_> az kvuli tobe supersasho odesel, zla zla! :D
<h00ked_> amynka si hraje s balonkama, zejtra bude hezky :D
<Amynka> h00ked: bla bla
<h00ked_mobil> amynka nespamuj xD
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: psst
<h00ked_mobil> amynka nepsti me grrrr
<Amynka> h00ked_mobil: huuuxD
<h00ked_mobil> amynka zabij me nebo chcipnu nudpu xD
<Amynka> jn
<Amynka> ruum
<h00ked_mobil> chameleon prisel
<|miska|> :-D
<yunife> dneska je tu nejak mrtvo
<starejbar> co? kde?
<h00ked> brz den
<starejbar> :D
<h00ked> bleh
<starejbar> prej mrtvo 
<h00ked> teda bry den :D
<starejbar> jsem tu pres hodinu a promluvili dokonce dva lidi
<areon> dobrej večer
<tigrid> hoj
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-10
<h00ked> bry rano
<tigrid> zdravim všechny v tuto nekřestanskou hodinu
<h00ked> co je na ni nekrestansky? :D
<tigrid> tak brzo rano vstavat v nedělu
<tigrid> ja tu spim a někdo tu klepe řizky bych ho zabil
<ZOMBitch> prave ze cvokli krestane v nedeli bezej do kostela, aby uctili cirkev nebo ja nevim co tam pak delaj, to uz jemi jedno :)
<tigrid> hmm tak to beztak nějaky křesťan tu klepe řizky asi :-D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: pak tam chlastaj vino a cpou se susenkama :D
<tigrid> už jsem se chlubil že mi zvedl net ISP ? :-)
<ZOMBitch> v nedeli v 9 ... by dostal takovou davku tekna pres zed, ze by se mu ty rizky klepaly samy :)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: vidis to, tak by u toho aspon nemuseli delat poranu bordel 
<h00ked> bleh...
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: netusis, jak do virtualboxu nacpat bootovaci flashku? :D
<ZOMBitch> vynechal bych krestanstvi, na tohle tema me napada akorat zlost :)
<tigrid> virtualbox taky použivám hele :-) a tam je nějaky err nebo co ? to by mnělo jit v pohodě ne
<h00ked> ok, tak satanismus :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: pri startu VPC press 12?
<tigrid> tve :-D
<tigrid> sledujte muj net jsem z něho naprašky :-D   http://www.speedtest.net/result/1244525097.png
<h00ked> chudatko :D
<tigrid> já možná mam i více ale mam jenom 1oo Mb router :-D
<h00ked> neni nejaky terminalovy speedtest? :D
<tigrid> netusim zeptej se googla :-D
<ZOMBitch> spis bych ocenil aktualni mereni ;)
<h00ked> ptam se ho prave
<tigrid> šak to je v ubuntu od začátku aktualni sit
<tigrid> v "System monitor"
<tigrid> jestli myslime teda to same :-)
<brk> jak ti na tom jednou HD videa na youtube ve frekventovanych casech?
<tigrid> to zaleží jak mně pusti google, jinak doted jsem mněl 40Mb net a uplně bez problemu
<tigrid> ja posledni dobou řešil spíš špatny flash v prohlížeči :-)
<tigrid> ale vyřešeno a jede vše jak na win :-)
<brk> ja mam pocit, ze google ten upload prave docela casto nedava
<brk> proto se ptam
<ZOMBitch> jn, flash, taky bych se k tomu mel dokopat
<tigrid> to je jeden baliček a už to funguje ten flash otazka minutky
<tigrid> a já jsem neměl ten pocit že by to bylo nějak často
<ZOMBitch> nazev?
<tigrid> mmntik
<tigrid> flashplugin-nonfree
<ZOMBitch> testnu,dix
<tigrid> testni a pak dej vedet :-) u mně funguje uplně vše jak ma
<ZOMBitch> me to prave na desktpu nejde hodit na full screen, resp jde, jen to ma rozliseni ze bys blils :)
<tigrid> a co jsi použival doted ty "svobodne" flashe ?
<brk> tak koukej na hd videa a prepni si je do hd :o)
<ZOMBitch> cool reseni :P
<brk> tak ja si hodis do fullscrenu 240p, tak co cekas? .o)
<ZOMBitch> tigrid: nevim co se tam plesklo, na 64bit to bylo porad nejaky dojebany, ted to mozna uz jde, nevim nesleduju
<brk> uz aby se to <video> v html5 nejak rozjelo
<brk> nemam rad flash
<tigrid> že se to samo přepne na 1080 :-D
<tigrid> ja mam 64 bit ubuntu
<ZOMBitch> to ja taky
<tigrid> tak bych řekl že je velka šance že to pofrčí
<ZOMBitch> ok :)
<brk> asi taky budu muset prejit, i kdyz jsem liny
 * ZOMBitch by se musel zvednout z postele ale ... nevim jak na testovani flashe pres SSH :)
<brk> v notebooku mam 4GB a resim to PAE
<ZOMBitch> brk: ta lenost me taky dzi dal :D
<ZOMBitch> dit jo
<brk> ted jsem si ale koupil i novy desktop a jak se konecne dokopu to poskladat, tak by to uz 64b asi chtelo, tam mam koupenych 8GB RAM
<brk> ale zatim se mi tu vali od uterka kompomenety vsude po pokoji .o)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<tigrid> nebo mně dva os 32bit :-D
<tigrid> mněj*
<brk> :o)
<h00ked> premyslite nekdo o Gnome3?
<h00ked> nebo Unity? :D
<tigrid> kdybych vedel jaky mam gnome ted :-D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jj, jak co nejrychleji odstranit z PC :))
<brk> zkusil jsem hodit do desky procak, ramku a bootnout z flashky betu 11.04, kde to unity je
<tigrid> 2.32 hmm asi ani ne hele :-D
<h00ked> tak nejak no
<brk> asi bych si zvykl
<brk> neni to spatne
<brk> uniti se mi libi vic nez gnome3
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: vcera byla sranda
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jak kde ;)
<h00ked> Gnome3 - prakticka ukazka - sem tam neco nefungovalo a co fungovalo byl bug :D
<tigrid> tak jako musel bych si to zkusit jak o vypada :-) prvni v nějake virtualce :-)
<h00ked> u stable verze :D
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<ZOMBitch> stable bugs ... :P
<brk> h00ked: it's not a bug, it's a feature :o)
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<ZOMBitch> neas :))))
<brk> tigrid: gnome 3 ve virtualu nevyzkousis. vyzaduje hw akceleraci a bez ni pojede klasicky gnome panel
<brk> spis si udelej bootovaci flashku
<h00ked> me odrazuje uz jenom, ze Gnome3 je v C a gnome shell nad tim bezi v javascriptu... :D
<brk> a to je dalsi duvod, pros ce mi docela zamlouva unity
<ZOMBitch> jsem vcera konecne zkouknul 'the social network' a docela jsem cumel, nejmladsi miliardar na svete, nemalej hajzlik :)
<brk> to je napsane ve Vale
<h00ked> a v Unity zase shell bezi nad compizem :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: wtf?
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: jj je to tak, gnome shell je javascript :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: po instalaci 11.04 desktop beta-1 je tam teda pak co? ani nevim na co to koukam teda vlastne :D
<h00ked> a nefunguje to na vice monitorovych stanicich... taky funky :D
<ZOMBitch> cooooooo?
<ZOMBitch> rofl
<brk> ZOMBitch: unity
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: no mas kernel, nad tim bezi compiz a nad tim gnome shell :D
<ZOMBitch> fer, to pak nespadne cely :P
<h00ked> no spadne
<ZOMBitch> jeste ze tomu nerozumim, jeste bych mel pocit, ze me chtej vyvojari natahnout jak nejakyho cizince :P
<h00ked> jakmile ti spadne compiz, tak se zhrouti cely system :D
<ZOMBitch> bazinga ...
<ZOMBitch> :P
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> a vubec, mrdat gnome3 :D
<h00ked> jeee mam 123 followeru :D
<ZOMBitch> mrdat zensky, gnome mi je u prdele :P
<tigrid> co kde hooked
<ZOMBitch> ALL: kdyz si date na me pozadavek na CTCP version, odpovi vam bnc nebo irssi? dik :)
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: irssi
<h00ked> asi
<h00ked> -ZOMBitch- VERSION ZNC + IRSSI - 2011
<ZOMBitch> kua musim si tu uz fakt cracknout nejaky AP jen tak na pokusy :))
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: tj bnc, dik :)
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: neni zac, odmenu posli na ucet :D
<ZOMBitch> se to predtim nejak ziskavalo z klienta a kdyz jsem byl pripojenej na vic PC najednou, tak poslal kazdej PC svoji verzi klienta :)
<h00ked> no userinfo prislo dvakrat... :D
<ZOMBitch> tj mozny no, nemuzu podchytit vsechno hned neasi :))
<h00ked> no to bys teda ale mel :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> ... to nebylo v zadani :D
<h00ked> zajimavy pristup
<h00ked> se zeptat matky, jestli sem byl v zadani :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<tigrid> babicky se zeptej priste ne ? :-D
<starejbar> lol co to turesite takhle po ranu
<ZOMBitch> desne dulezity veci :D
<tigrid> po ranu ? hmm klepani řizku :-D
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<h00ked> pice blbej healer
<tigrid> hehe wow ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: blbej dealer, bo co? :))
<h00ked> healer
<h00ked> nas v dungu absolutne nestiha healovat :D
<tigrid> ty jsi na ofi/cata ?
<h00ked> jj
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: wtf?
<tigrid> tak cata je vcelku tezky pro healery :-)
<h00ked> ale picu
<h00ked> ja mam shamana a easy :D
<tigrid> no oproti wotlk a starsim tak jo :-D
<h00ked> nesmis bejt noob a kdyz uz jsi, tak nesmis lezt do dungu nebo na bg :D
<tigrid> ja na ofi nehraju :-D
<tigrid> nvm jak ted ale tak pred mesicem dvema to ak bylo :-D
<h00ked> ja uz jsem na ofiku asi tri ctvrte roku :-)
<tigrid> mas jedno :-)
<h00ked> ale paradoxne se dungy ztizili, ale healovani je jednodussi
<ZOMBitch> ... kdyz je to OT a aspon o tom neco vim, tak me to i ba cist, takhle na vas seru :P
<tigrid> nikdo te nenuti :-D
<ZOMBitch> dit vsak :D
<tigrid> ale co jsem videl HC dungy tak nic moc lehkeho to nebylo :-)
<ZOMBitch> jeste to aby, nechat se navrtat do wowka
<tigrid> ja su oldschool wowkař :-D
<h00ked> no vsak to nesmi byt lehke :-)
<ZOMBitch> tigrid: ja quaker ;)
<tigrid> ale od začatku AR jsem ani nehral :-)
<h00ked> treba takove AV 40 vs 40 :p
<tigrid> to jo to je pecka :-)
<ZOMBitch> tigrid: wowko je na me moc pomala hra
<tigrid> a nebo wintergrasp :-) na mne ani ne
<h00ked> treba ted jdeme stratholme bez tanka a uplne v klidu _:D
<tigrid> ale ted nemam chut si ju zahrat
<tigrid> tak jestli nemate lamu tak neni probelm
<h00ked> sme kopli tanka a heala, pockali si na noveho heala a jde to :-)
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> ono se da ale nesmite mit lamu :-)
<ZOMBitch> jn, i stara skola muze lamit :P
<tigrid> to sice jo :-D ale verim si ze bych nelamil, staci kuknout taktiku a hotovo
<ZOMBitch> pff
<tigrid> copak
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> ffs :D
<tigrid> fps ? :-)
<ZOMBitch> ee :)
<tigrid> dps ?
<ZOMBitch> ffs! :))
<tigrid> tak to neznam :-D
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<tigrid> znam jeste ffa :-D
<ZOMBitch> a TDM co? :D
<tigrid> tdm ? nic mi to nerika 
<tigrid> ale TM jo :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> co treba CPMA? :D
<tigrid> ne :-D
<ZOMBitch> njn, kazdej nemuze znat vsechno :D
<tigrid> tak povidej co to je :-)
<ZOMBitch> top secret! :P
<h00ked> pice vole xD
<ZOMBitch> :D
<tigrid> pro to je jina zkratka :-D
<ZOMBitch> jaka? TS neni Team Speak? :D
<tigrid> TS zalezi podle toho s kym se bavis :-D
<ZOMBitch> jn :D
<h00ked> hezkyyyy
<h00ked> +15 mastery rating and +15 hit rating :p
<h00ked> nebo ciste jenom +40 hit rating :-)
<h00ked> tigrid: btw ty jsi na jakem serveru? na twinstaru?
<tigrid> ne na anthorii
<tigrid> ale uz dlouho jsem nebyl online :-)
<h00ked> no ofiko te v podstate nuti byt online :D
<tigrid> ja vim :-D
<tigrid> kamoška tomu propadla a ted s ni není řeč o ničem jinem :-D
<ZOMBitch> jaj
<h00ked> hm... hezka?
<h00ked> :D
<tigrid> jo normalni ale ma 70 hodin tydne wow odehrano
<ZOMBitch> :))
<ZOMBitch> to ji to asi docela jde ne?
<ZOMBitch> nebo to muze hrat kazde pako?
<tigrid> to jo ale u toho studuje na vš :_D
<ZOMBitch> casu dost :P
<h00ked> tak to si mel rict hned :D
<tigrid> co :-D
<h00ked> no ze je na VS :D
<tigrid> proc ? :-d
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: to ma nejaky spojeni s tim ze bude hezka? :D
<tigrid> jo tak :-D
<h00ked> ne, ale s tim, ze ma tolik casu na wowko :D
<ZOMBitch> aha :)
<h00ked> hele uz je tady
<ZOMBitch> jn
<ZOMBitch> :D
<tigrid> kdo ? :-)
<h00ked> co myslis, ze delam ja kdyz se pri prednasce nudim? :D
<ZOMBitch> tamten, odtamtud ...
<tigrid> hmm vona gambli i na cviku :-D
<h00ked> jo tak takhle blbe na tom jeste nejsem :D
<tigrid> řikam tomu uplně propadla 
<h00ked> kruci na Sunken Temple nikdo nechce jit...
<tigrid> a jak bylo včera na srazu hele ?
<ZOMBitch> :))
<h00ked> srazu?
<tigrid> šak byl včera ne ? :-D
<h00ked> gnome3?
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> si precti log
<h00ked> nechci ty sracky psat znovu :D
<tigrid> jo tak :-D
<h00ked> a posledni prednaska - o prekladu - luxusni, prosil sem amynku aby me zabila :D
<tigrid> az tak ? :-D
<h00ked> jo az tak
<h00ked> a amynka mi zase nadavala ze sem nevzal ten rum... :D
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<tigrid> škoda že mi bylo včera celej den blbě jinak bych přijel :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<tigrid> fajn jeden projekt do školy skoro hotov jde se na další :-D
<tigrid> mně z toho mrdne tak to dopada když se chlasta od čtvrtka
<ZOMBitch> na to uz nemam cas :(
<tigrid> ja puvodne taky nemel :-D
<Amynka> lol
 * yunife dobre rano praje vsetkym
<yunife> chudak michael, furt mi posiela spam a furt nie a nie ma o*****
<h00ked> no ne, kdo se to probral :D
<h00ked> Miláčku, co by sis o mně nejraději přečetl?
<h00ked> Parte...
<h00ked> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> nechce mi nekdo vycistit mys? :D
<tigrid> pošli poštou vyčistim :-D
<h00ked> ok, poslu na dobirku :D
<tigrid> a nebo p2p :-D
<tigrid> xhulit to už vzdal tady ? :-D
<h00ked> tak sem si rikal, ze si dam pauzu od wowka
<h00ked> ale to znamena ze bych musel makat...
<tigrid> a co pujdes hrat lotro ? :.-D
<h00ked> takze spoustim wowko :D
<tigrid> frajer :-D
<h00ked> no kdyz prace smrdi.... praci :D
<tigrid> to mi nekoho pripomina :-D
<h00ked> jeeee
<h00ked> davaj zelvy ninja :D
<tigrid> tve :-D
<h00ked> neee on je chytil trhac :(
<tigrid> :-D
<freax> mel bych dotaz.. muzu nejak v systemu omezit vyuzivany hw prostredky? potreboval bych zajistit, aby OS pouzival jen jedno jadro CPU a 1GB ram.. jde to nejak? dik za odpoved..
<yunife> freax, chces znizit spotrebu na notebooku? :-D
<freax> yunife: hehe... tak by se to dalo vyuzit taky no :) spis potrebuju porovnat benchmarky virtualizovanych OS s benchmarkem systemu beziciho primo na hw a tak potrebuju zajistit, aby meli stejny HW zdroje..
<freax> tak na to jak vyuzit jen jedno jadro sem uz prisel a pameti vyndam rucne.. <solved> :)
<tigrid> ale prijdes o dual chanel ne ?
<yunife> tigrid, nechaj ho tak, stale nechapem o co mu presne de :-D
<tigrid> :-)
<yunife> tigrid, asi chce zistit ako velmi brzdi virtualizacia system oproti tomu aby bol priamo na zeleze, ale vysledok mu bude aj tak k nicomu 
<freax> tigrid: to asi jo, ale jak to udelat lip?
<freax> yunife: proc k nicemu?
<yunife> freax, podla mna tie vysledky merania nebudu objektivne a za druhe srotovaci hardver alebo virtual server, urcite volim virtual server
<h00ked> yunife: tady jde o to porovnat virtualni system s realnym ne? :D
<yunife> h00ked, ano ide tu o to, porovnas ich a co s tym ziskas?
<h00ked> ehm... porovnani? :D
<h00ked> o to tu jde, ziskat data pro porovnani :D
<yunife> podla mna tie data maju nulovu hodnotu
<h00ked> yunife: ty mas nulovou hodnotu, si presedni a pochopis :D
<freax> :-D
<freax> tak uz vim jak tu pamet omezim aniz bych ji vyndaval.. taky me to mohlo napadnout driv..
<yunife> stale nechapem co si tym chcete dokazat :D
<h00ked> porovnat vykonm kokso :D
<yunife> pride mi to ako totalna blbost
<h00ked> lol :D
<yunife> podla mna sa to objektivne zhodnotit neda, pretoze virtualny server je zavisli od ostatnych virtualnych serverov na fyzickom servery, kedze zdielaju prostriedky, tak sa navzajom ovplyvnuju a porovnavat to s obdobnym fyzickym serverom nema nejaky zmysel, samozrejme ze pri fyzickom servery sa dosiahne lepsi vysledok, rezia virtualizacie a nemusia sa zdielat prostriedky system zrychlia
<tigrid> hele pak sem hod report ktery system/os/nebo co to vlastne testujes je nejlepsi :-)
<yunife> mrem :-D
<tigrid> rem ? :-D
<yunife> zomieram od smiechu
<tigrid> hmm odemne to nemas :-)
<yunife> pise mi jeden typek
<yunife> chce naprogramovat web portal :-D
<yunife> a teraz mi tu pise o bezpecnosti
<yunife> :-D
<tigrid> heh to jsem zvedav :-D
<yunife> mam ti to okopcit :-D
<tigrid> ale ne že umřu :-D
<yunife> http://pastebin.com/UKHAZU7X
<tigrid> piše spadl mi komp ...
<tigrid> BSOD
<tigrid> jdu kuknout na to zvednout si naladu
<freax> yunife: jasne ze nemuzu porovnavat virtualni stroje s OS na zeleze ktery budou pod rozdilnou zatezi... ja chci jen udelat srovnani ruznych virtualizacnich technik kdy je budu testovat pomoci ruznejch testu, ale vsechny VMs budou mit v prubehu testu stejny podminky. jasne ze se ty cisla budou za ruznejch okolnosti menit, ale k orientacnimu srovnani degradace vykonu pri ruznych akcich za pouziti paravirtualizace, os level virtualizace, nebo plny vir
<yunife> freax, aha takto, tych chces porovnavat virtualizacie navzajom, tak to uz jo, ja som stale nechapel preco chces zrovnavat virtualny server s fyzickym :D
<tigrid> :-D :-D :-D fajny typek yunife :-D
<yunife> tigrid, veru, mlady a naivny :-D
<tigrid> hele když už jsme u toho ma cenu řešit nějak bezpečnost na ubuntu ?
<yunife> tigrid, bezpecnost? myslim si ze aj ano
<yunife> tigrid, ale nie softverovo 
<yunife> tigrid, skor pouzivatela, kde prska heslo od root prav ;-)
<tigrid> jako ja myslel proti utokum z internetu/virum atd proste jak ve win :-)
<tigrid> yunife, jo to je jasne ze todle ma cenu resit :-) ale myslel jsem ty antiviry
<yunife> tigrid, tazko povedat, teoreticky pod linuxom virusy bezat mozu, podobne ako pod windows, akurad virusy sa vazne siria iba pod windows, pod linuxom zatial chvalabou nie 
<tigrid> takže nemusim jo ? jako kdo by psal virus pro 0.9% trhu že :-D
<yunife> tigrid, hold ked tam uzivatel spusti niekoho sikovny programicek, tak mu moze ovladnut system, samozrejme moze zasahovat iba do toho na com mas prava pokial sa mu nepodari ukradnut root
<yunife> tigrid, ale zvecsa ludia ktory pouzivaju linux su skusenejsi a nejaky skodli skriptik / programik odhalia skor nez ho spustia, sme podozrievavejsi ;-)
<tigrid> a když mam NB jenom sam pro sebe tak to nema cenu řešit co ? Jo tak většinou něco o kompech ví ale jsou i total lamy na lin :-)
<yunife> tigrid, ano to su, nastastie tie linux nepouzivaju k nic extra dolezitemu, a na internete sa virusy pre linux nevyskytuju, takze moze byt zatial v klude
<tigrid> fajn to jsem chtel slyset :-)
<yunife> tigrid, ja som naistaloval ubuntu netery, totalna lama na pc a zatial bezi, dokonca este na nom nic nepokazila :-D
<yunife> tigrid, kdez to XPcko pri nej lahlo za 3 mesiace :-D
<tigrid> no kvuli tomu že nemá roota ne ? :-d
<freax> yunife: porovnavam prave ty virtualni stroje mezi sebou a pak me napadlo to stovnat jeste s OS bezicim primo na HW i kdyz tam se to srovnava uz hur no...
<freax> yunife: nerek bych, ze se nevyskytujou, ale je jich hrooozne malo :)
<yunife> freax, nj, mala pravdepodobnost ze narazi uzivatel na nieco take 
<tigrid> taky se vám tak chce ? :-)
<h00ked> chce no :D
<h00ked> navic bych si mel upravit tlf do pouzitelne podoby... :D
<h00ked> sem flashoval ve stredu a jeste sem se k tomu nedostal.. :D
<tigrid> hmm to tak byva :-D
<Amynka> ty kokos
<tigrid> copak ananase ?
<yunife> tak co kluci?
<yunife> dneska ste tu zasa akosi potichu
<tigrid> juňife tak daj tema :-)
<yunife> tigrid, treba jazyk Java a Web Aplikacie?
<tigrid> jazyk hmm to mi připomina že mam hlad :-)
<yunife> tigrid, ja jsem jed, mama udelala brusnicovi kolac mnamky
<tigrid> brusinky ?
<yunife> tigrid, jo
<tigrid> hmm tak to veřim že to je dobré :-D
<yunife> tigrid, nj, skoda ze su z mrazaku
<yunife> tigrid, uz sa tesim ked budu cerstve :-P
<tigrid> tak si mnel jit na prochazku a nasbirat ne ? :-D
<yunife> tigrid, jasne, ledva zlezl sneh a uz budu brusnice :-D
<tigrid> tak popelku taky poslali v zime na jahody :-D
<yunife> tigrid, kaca, mala skocit do hypermarketu tam by nejake nasla
<tigrid> njn ale ona musela do lesa a tam jich moc není víš co
<tigrid> ninjafaktoooor :-D
<tigrid> ma tu nekdo televizi ? :-D
<yunife> tigrid, jo mam televizi primo v monitoru :D
<tigrid> takže maš bud monitor nebo televizi ? nebo jde to i nějak dohromady ?
<yunife> tigrid, nejde, bud prepnem na vstup z PC alebo na televizor :-)
<tigrid> hmm tak to je blbé :-)
<yunife> tigrid, preco?
<yunife> tigrid, ja sa nepotrebujem divat nejak casto na TV
<tigrid> tak nemuzes byt na kompu a u toho robit a mit TV jako kulisu
<yunife> tigrid, aj tak tam davaju velke kulovy 
<tigrid> Å¡ak jo :-) ja tedka nemel tv zapnutou ani nepamatuju :-)
<yunife> tigrid, tak ja klasicky stolny PC ani nemam, ja mam monitor napojeny na notebook vis, takze ked zapnem TV, notebook ma este svoj display :D
<tigrid> jo tak :-)
<tigrid> to řeknu hned
<yunife> tigrid, hold setrim el. energiu :-D
<tigrid> hmm moje PC s monitorem ma v idle 200W takže já taky :-D
<yunife> celkom peknej odber :-D
<tigrid> ale na PC jsem nebyl ani nepamatuju jinak jsem furt na nb :-)
<yunife> nj notas ma odber max. 65W
<yunife> monitor ma myslim ze viacej :D:D
<tigrid> muj ma spotrebu 15"=10w a 19"=40w
<tigrid> a stolní lapička 60w :-D
<yunife> tigrid, no vida to je zrut :D
<tigrid> ale to 15" lcd je stare 12 roku :-D
<tigrid> :-O Já, robot na prima C00L
<tigrid> drsnéé a pak že v televizi nic neni :-D
<tigrid> hmm ja jdu do sprchy než se o rozjede :-)
<tigrid> než se to*
<yunife> tigrid, to je riadne stare
<tigrid> ale VELMI dobre :-)
<h00ked> otazka za deset bludistaku - jak udelat z bootovaci flashky bootovaci iso? :D
<tigrid> noramalně udělej iso :-)
<tigrid> na lin neznam žadnej program kterej to umi ale na win jo :-) 
<tigrid> a na co to chces ?
<h00ked> to jebnu pres dd :D
<tigrid> dd ?
<tigrid> http://www.ddworld.cz/ ? :-D
<h00ked> dd if=/home/h00ked/iso of=image.iso
<h00ked> to by mohlo stacit :-)
<tigrid> hmm to je na mne slozite :-D
<yunife> h00ked, skor by si tomu mal dat priponu .bin ked uz sme pri tych priponach :D
<h00ked> yunife: o priponach se tu nikdo nebavil
<yunife> h00ked, nebavil, ale nazyvate veci nepravimi vecami :-D
<yunife> h00ked, teda slovami :D
<tigrid> juu linux ma 20 roku :-)
<yunife> tigrid, sranda, ze sa ziadna oslava nekona ze
<tigrid> a co bys chtel pivo zadarmo ? :-)
<yunife> tigrid, ne, ale tak ze sa o tom moc nehovori 
<tigrid> tak na zive.cz je clanek :-)
<tigrid> ale na linuxovych webech co znam ticho po pěšine to jo :-)
<yunife> tigrid, nj, skoda 
<yunife> tigrid, ako keby nebolo o com rozpravat
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> o tom nikdo nic nevi :)
<tigrid> na žive jsou o tom dva články ale vsude jinde ticho 
<tigrid> uvidime jestli zitra vyjdou nejake clanky :-) jelikoz pres vikendy moc novych clanku nevychazi
<yunife> tigrid, myslim, ze nejak extra sa tomu az venovat nebudu
<|miska|> Na LWN o tom byl taky clanek
<yunife> hmm alpha verzie uz nerobia ubuntaci?
<ZOMBitch> ?
<yunife> ked je tolko beta verzii :D
<yunife> som zvedavy ci stihnu do konca mesiaca dat final
<ZOMBitch> yunife: byla alpha1-3
<yunife> jojo
<yunife> tu alpha 3 som skusal
<yunife> celkom mi tam padali veci este
<ZOMBitch> uz to lepsi nebude :D
<yunife> no nech ma neseru
<tigrid> co že mi budou padat věci na mem lin ?
<yunife> snad uz poriesili tu Javu
<yunife> si predstav ze na Unity vobec nejedu Java aplikacie :D
<yunife> pockam si na final a otestujem :-)
<yunife> som zvedavy co vykumali :D
<yunife> najlepsie na tom bolo, ked sa mi po dni zosipalo cele aptitude a uz som nemohol instalovat ani odoberat :-D
<ahzs> dobrý večer
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-02
<[Ratten]> cau umite tu nekdo css ?
<Belias> jj
<Chinese_soup> ano
<[Ratten]> http://dow.ratten.cz/aa/ nevite co ma exploder proti tomu menu
<Chinese_soup> Je to exploder, co jineho rict. :D
<[Ratten]> to je ale fakt des
<Chinese_soup> Jeste:
<Chinese_soup> <style> se dava do hlavicky
<Chinese_soup> a nebo se pouziva externi .css soubor
<Chinese_soup> s/hlavicky/do <head>/
<[Ratten]> si to pak davam do css souboru 
<Belias> poradil bych ti cely obsah stranky uzvarit do divu napriklad page - tomu nastav width:960px; margin:0 auto;
<Belias> tohle mi zajistuje, ze to vsude funguje stejne - explorer .....
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: Prave, ze "pak" je pozde.
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: Nejaky prohlizec si rekne, ze bude striktni pica a treba ti polovinu toho nevezme a tak.
<[Ratten]> jen kvuli tomu ze to neni zvlast v css ?
<[Ratten]> co znamena <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd"> ?
<Chinese_soup> To je document type pro XHTML 1.0
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: Ne, kvůli tomu, že je to úplně na špatné pozici.
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_doctype.asp
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: http://www.jakpsatweb.cz/doctype.html
<[Ratten]> diky :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-03
<nettezzz> cau
<nettezzz> zas to kleklo ?
<Belias> pratele zkouseli jste nekdo nainstalit do wine .net framework 4?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-04
<SquirrelCZECH> tvl
<SquirrelCZECH> mate nekdo funkcni trackmanii?
<duski> zdravim. chcem sa spytat: presiel som z unity na gnome shell ale "aero" snap nefunguje aj ked ho mam zapnute v compiz settings
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-06
<nettezzz> hmm
<[Ratten]> nepouzivate tu nekdo eclipse ?
<[Ratten]> poprve tu vidim OP
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-08
<Alda> zdravim
<Alda> co si myslite o tomto -> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probl%C3%A9m_roku_2038
<Alda> ?
<Chinese_soup> ze old a ze se do te doby prejde na 64bit 
<Alda> ja si taky myslim, ze uz je to poplatne dobe
#ubuntu-cz 2013-04-07
<vatak> Caves žije tu někdo?
<FrostyX> vetsinou moc ne :-D
<vatak> xDDD
<vatak> koukam xD
<vatak> Ja to jen skoušim jestli mi to jede jak ma jedu na linuxu teprve cca 4 dny xD
<Chinese_soup> good for you
<vatak> ještě pořeším mikrak a hotovo jen snim se trapím 3 dny xD
<vatak> to je jedine česke IRC?
<FrostyX> jestli myslis ubunti, tak asi ano
<vatak> jj ubunti,a jak koukam tak je i naročnější na hardwer než winsuck
<FrostyX> v cem konkretne?
<vatak> zda se mi že je to pomalejši ale to bude asi dělat cpu,mam amd athlon x2 2,8Ghz 4Gb ram a 1Tera disk,a při přesunovani oken se se ty okna sekají. xD
<FrostyX> to casto delaji ovladace grafiky
<FrostyX> ze se sekaji okynka :_D
<vatak> nj ale ty mam nainstalovane dobre co vím.
<vatak> sekaji se adost protivně to je fakt
<vatak> vga nvidia 8400gs 1Gb ddr3
<vatak> dokonce mam v linuxu v css mín fps než ve fuckwinech xD
#ubuntu-cz 2014-04-06
<mraky> ubuntu kanálv včetně všech derivací?.-) jsem tu novej ta kse ptám...
#ubuntu-cz 2015-04-03
<iBrokeEverything> Caute je tu daky mudrc co mi pomoze? :-)
<iBrokeEverything> 
#ubuntu-cz 2016-04-08
<GamesbydoTV> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2016-04-09
<GamesbydoTV> ahoj
<GamesbydoTV> je tu někdo???
<GamesbydoTV> haló
<GamesbydoTV> Hi 
<GamesbydoTV> do you speak czech???
<GamesbydoTV> je tu někdo?
<GamesbydoTV> jak se máte???
<GamesbydoTV> Ty vole je tu někdo???
<GamesbydoTV> asi ne 
<GamesbydoTV> :)
<GamesbydoTV> :((((((((((((((((
<potion> jj raz za cas tu nekdo je :D
#ubuntu-cz 2018-04-03
<Aranor> Ahoj
<Aranor> Halo ?
<susancalavera> Aranor: Tady se nic neděje, co jsem si tenhle kanál přidala na list... asi všichni přešli na Fedoru.
<Aranor> Asi jo 😂
<Aranor> Co je s Fedorou, že je náhle tak oblíbená ?
<susancalavera> Je super, má by default selinux, novější balíčky, aktuálnější kernely, hezčí distro-related vizuály a tak vůbec.
<susancalavera> All hail to mighty Fedora.
<susancalavera> :-D
<Aranor> Co má za sezení Fedora ? Gnome 3 ? Cinnamon ? Nebo něco  nového ?
<Aranor> Mě se líbí deepin Linux, ale bojím se toho, že to dělali číňani 😂 Teď je ta špionáž všude 
<susancalavera> Aranor: default je gnome, ale samozřejmě má i spiny, kde máš třeba default cinnamon a další.
<Aranor> Gnome je důvod proč jsem nasr... na Ubuntu 18.04
<Aranor> Fedora má rám nebo deb ?
<Aranor> rpm 
<susancalavera> rpm
<Aranor> Tak to byla dobrá volba. Shuttleworth mě vytočil před pár lety tak, že asi na tu Fedoru přejdu. Vsadím se že jsem aktuálně jediný v ČR, kdo má telefon s ubuntu touch 😂
<Aranor> Unity 8, mir, ubuntu TV, Ubuntu Touch ... VÅ¡echno poslal k ledu
<Aranor> Je tu vůbec někdo ještě ?
